# What weapon does your fursona use?



## 16weeks (Jun 19, 2007)

it's a ligit question, i mean, mine uses his cybernetic arm to shoot lazers, his sword, his chakram and his fists, but i wanna know what YOUR fursonas use.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 19, 2007)

Hmmm... well Tundra uses a railgun, flechette cannons, 3 point defense lasers, loads of other weapons ,and a pair of mono molecular blades.


----------



## terciel (Jun 19, 2007)

my fave:

a recerse bladed buster sword called "tenchu".

heaven's judgment in all senses of the word


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jun 19, 2007)

We (my fursona and Me) use mallets.  Something that can give a good whack.  My favorite is this wooden mallet that I got.


----------



## themocaw (Jun 19, 2007)

Mine uses a Buster Sword, a sakabato, a pair of gold-plated desert eagles, plasma cannon, BFG 11,000, and his own super saiya-jin powers. . . 

. . . in fantasy-land and video games only.


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Jun 19, 2007)

Mine carries a straight blade double edged katana carried on his back, two energy burst pistols, and a cybernetic neural implant that grants him psionic powers.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 19, 2007)

It depends on the setting.

For pre-technology settings, staves. Preferably metal. 
For modern, near-future and near-past settings, hand-held type weapons. (Guns, lasers, phasers, whatever.)
For future settings, he can achieve some very interesting and violent effects with nanites distributed throughout his body.

Though he prefers to avoid combat.


----------



## DodgeAMD (Jun 19, 2007)

I live in a forest
so its a bow and arros all the way


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 19, 2007)

Wonder how bad it would be if we all started fighting right now...*  THinks about it then shudders.*  THUNK!*Notices sometihng heavy hit his suit.* ALL RIGHT! whO WAS THAT?


----------



## Starburst (Jun 19, 2007)

For fantasy:  Knives/daggers.  Usually carries two daggers named Santa and Marina.  They have nifty powers activated by crystal powder 8)  Unfortunately, it's hard to come by and rarely used.
For modern:  Knives/pipes/bats/whatever's available.  In modern settings, my char uses a bit of street fighting and basically just uses whatever he can find.
For Future:  ...no idea.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 19, 2007)

MoDERN: MG36, 92FS Pistol and a pair of Bowie knives.
Future: Railguns, missiles, grenade launcher
Past: Spear and a pair of daggers


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jun 19, 2007)

Link to Picture





The sadaminator!


----------



## Necrosis (Jun 19, 2007)

Modern:
Glock 19 and a Galil Sniper or SOPMOD M4
Future:
Combat knife/bayonet with a 10" blade, and a .45 assault rifle with the knife attached to the underside of the barrel.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jun 19, 2007)

Beretta 92FS Elites, .50 Desert Eagle, Barrett M500, and H&K UMP.

And for everyone who said some sort of blade, I quote CSI:

"Who brings a gun to a knife fight?"
"The winner."


----------



## Randy (Jun 19, 2007)

Mine carries a desert eagle .50, don't ask why, just like the gun


----------



## Magica (Jun 19, 2007)

Firebreath, tooth and claw.


----------



## firefox_b (Jun 19, 2007)

*Pyrokinesis*, because fire cleanses....


----------



## codewolf (Jun 19, 2007)

wit, dry brittish humour, and my bare..urm..paws


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 19, 2007)

A very blank stare and sometimes a smile


----------



## Visimar (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, even though I have three main 'fursonas' all of them use some kind of halberd and twin daggers as weapons, aside from their own bodies of course.


----------



## snowmaster (Jun 19, 2007)

Being a penguin I use a shrink ray!(This is a reference to the game Dragon Fable...I don't play anymore because it got kinda boring.)


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jun 19, 2007)

for past and present settings, none, werewolf claws and teeth are pretty handy, no pun intended. I prefer to get up close and personal, hopefully enough to throw someone with a gun or large weapon off guard.

for future settings, never really thought about it, but would probably be some sort of force-laser-blade-claw-thingys on my hands. i.e., claws =P. Teeth would remain unchanged.


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jun 19, 2007)

A feirce temper, a desire to argue, and if necessary, a set of wings 

A little birdies gotta know when shes beat


----------



## DavidN (Jun 19, 2007)

A mildly irritating synthesizer.


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2007)

The power of loooooove.

/I'll whack you over the head with my guitar.
//And I could probably choke you with sound cables.


----------



## Oni (Jun 20, 2007)

My character controls the elements similar to how a wizard or sorcerer would in fantasy stories.

Lightning Bolts, Fireballs, Ice Shards, and forcefields are my characters speciality.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 20, 2007)

A dazzling array of flashing colours with loud music!


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (Jun 20, 2007)

Deretto the Astreon's (me) abilities all reside within his brilliant, angelic wings. What they do determines a color they'll change in to. That's all I'm saying. You'll have to RP with me or hope for a story featuring me soon. =D


----------



## Mikelus (Jun 20, 2007)

Midievil: Two Tomahawks and a War Axe
Modern: Desert Eagle Handgun  [+random SMG or A-rifle if im feelin in the mood]


----------



## Os (Jun 20, 2007)

Pencil and paper.  The pen is mightier than the sword.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Jun 20, 2007)

Crave: Necromantic magic
Gideon: Guns, and his claws.
Edie: Her ass, her brain and formaldehyde.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 20, 2007)

Os said:
			
		

> Pencil and paper.Â Â The pen is mightier than the sword.




But the pen-gun is mightier than the pen.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jun 20, 2007)

If we're just talking weapons, and not superpowers/magic, then pretty much my fursona uses anything he can get his hands on, swords, guns, explosives, that support beam he just ripped out of the wall, etc. Plus, he isn't one to shy away from using blackmail, threats, mindgames and torture as weapons, all in the name of saving the MultiVerse of course.


----------



## Priest (Jun 20, 2007)

tundraWolfBlade: neat! I hardly ever meet a fur that uses monomolecular stuff....

I love violence, myself. I prefer a machete and a madu, as I learned 'em in SCA and I like the style. as far as guns go, I carried a M249 in the army so I would take one of those, and as far as fantasy goes.........I will have to challenge Deretto_Eevee to explain all that. I love superpower fights.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 20, 2007)

Priest said:
			
		

> tundraWolfBlade: neat! I hardly ever meet a fur that uses monomolecular stuff....
> 
> I love violence, myself. I prefer a machete and a madu, as I learned 'em in SCA and I like the style. as far as guns go, I carried a M249 in the army so I would take one of those, and as far as fantasy goes.........I will have to challenge Deretto_Eevee to explain all that. I love superpower fights.



As far as i know, im the only fur that uses mono-molecualr blades.  And im a firm believer in Peace through superior firepower.  I'd prefer a MG36 since its easier to load.


----------



## asdfjkl03 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd use a bat...

... a Cold Steel 440 steel bat made for beating the crap out of people without having to worry about breakage. That's my kind of bat <3

Of course, I'd never use it at random... only when It's needed...*sighs*


----------



## Tsuken (Jun 21, 2007)

my fursona uses a summonable glaive, elementally attuned to lightning, that spends its unsummoned time in a necklace charm around his neck.
and by glaive, i mean claymore, only bigger, and personalized.


----------



## Kris_Reizer (Jun 22, 2007)

It depends.
In his normal state, nothing but his obscene adorability.  Although given that he's me, one could technically say that he could wield his color guard weapons(sabers and wooden rifles)
When I use him as an RP character, he wields his fox magic, (foxfire and powerful illusions, sometimes minor abjurations), and sometimes transforms objects around him into weapons, being proficient with single sword, dual swords, and polearms.


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Jun 22, 2007)

the baxen uses many sporks, including but not limited to: plastic sporks, stainless steel sporks, titanium sporks, gold sporks, and last but not least, The Flaming Spork of Doom.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 22, 2007)

confusing logic, paradox statements, and if all else fails, a very large scythe.

Secret weapon: LOOK SOMETHING SHINY! *runs away*


----------



## Starburst (Jun 22, 2007)

Aden said:
			
		

> The power of loooooove.
> 
> /I'll whack you over the head with my guitar.
> //And I could probably choke you with sound cables.



My pink cable's too precious for me to choke someone with ;-;  I might short it out.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 22, 2007)

BijouxDeFoxxe said:
			
		

> the baxen uses many sporks, including but not limited to: plastic sporks, stainless steel sporks, titanium sporks, gold sporks, and last but not least, The Flaming Spork of Doom.


What about Foons?


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Jun 22, 2007)

Mine uses her very own claws (is a lioness) but in the scifi/star wars rp world she uses a lightsaber. All other worlds, feral, anthro, fantasy or middle earth its, again, mostly her own claws.

That same goes for my other fursona, Ann


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 22, 2007)

Whatever we can get our hands on and my fursona uses his whole body as a weapon. ^^


----------



## Coffee (Jun 22, 2007)

Cowboy hat.

Sexy and functional.


----------



## uncia (Jun 22, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> A very blank stare and sometimes a smile



And here was me about to reply "tooth and claw". _*shuffles, looking slightly ashamed*_


----------



## MacroKaiju (Jun 22, 2007)

when you're over 300 foot tall YOU ARE the weapon of mass destruction


----------



## Voltemand (Jun 22, 2007)

He uses a Halberd. A bloody, rusty Halberd. I actually drew it out last week. 






Just a wip... Still thinking of a composition.


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jun 22, 2007)

-snickers- I like the message on the blade Voltemand. 

Mine's got no idea. Prolly stick her with the default dual energy pistols with interchangeable effects cartadges.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 22, 2007)

*Stares at the head Voltemand's holding.* Oooh... you just got pwned.  There usually isnt much left of an enemies body once i start shooting.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jun 22, 2007)

That halberd's message made me laugh =P


----------



## kitetsu (Jun 23, 2007)

This one usually uses his polymorphic hair, and mutates anything he finds.


----------



## sgolem (Jun 23, 2007)

I shoot balls of energy.  I also have a silenced M10 with unlimited ammo because I say so.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 23, 2007)

Pffh... ive got rounds the size of sand... so i carry a lot of ammo.... alot.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll give you seizures!


----------



## Torvus (Jun 23, 2007)

Tesla coils inside of my arms allow me to shoot bolts of lighting at people I don't like... simultaneously cooking them.  I tend to eat my victims so it all works out well.

That's a thought....  if a furry character eats other furry characters, does that make him a cannibal?


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 23, 2007)

To Boka: I can just tint my visor. *Taps helmet and tints it.*
TO Torvus: *Hisses at tesla coils.*  Damn things are fraggin my HUD.  It could be, or your a voreaphile, like me.


----------



## ceacar99 (Jun 23, 2007)

my fursona uses a machete made out of the broken piece of a dai katana that he broke while hacking hundreds of his foes into little foe shaped bits!

with all seriousness that machete is real and its my lucky machete.... i made a dai katana and broke it hacking through 4 by 4 practice posts. it was lousy steel and hammered cold, no heat involved....







i hammered it cold because the steel is galvinised and heating it would have released semi toxic gases into the air. not particuarly harmfull but long term exposre is something that i try to avoid.... hammering the full blade took about 4-5 hours straight(the rubber bands are on the hilt because im currently replacing the string that wrapped around the leather with glue). i find that the non perfection of the cutting edge when sharpened GREATLY inproves its cutting ability. its like saration only without some of the drawbacks....


----------



## kitetsu (Jun 23, 2007)

It's "daitou", not the name of the worst game ever that really doesn't exist in general japanese vocabulary.

And judging by your provided picture, technically your fursona's weapon would be a broken Dotanuki.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 23, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> To Boka: I can just tint my visor. *Taps helmet and tints it.*


I can use my weapons in real life.
_SWISH!_


----------



## Krennar (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, in one of my storyies my fursona uses a three foot wide six foot long blade that weighs more than the world... but that's just in the story. Actually My character most typically uses a Katana and Kodachi for defense, sometimes a broadsword that is strapped across my back. Other than that I use Tai Chi to hit people on the other side of the room. I do practice Tai Chi in RL though, it's great for meditating.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 23, 2007)

Preyfar users a bladed polearm that's something of a cross between a spear and a bardiche, as well as a Glock .45 for those "when you absolutely, positively have to kill every motherfucker in room, accept no substitute" moments.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 23, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> as well as a Glock .45 for those "when you absolutely, positively have to kill every motherfucker in room, accept no substitute" moments.



Wow, im quoting that.  When im in one of those situations, id use an MG 36.  But my fursona could just toss a grenade in or something like that,


----------



## ceacar99 (Jun 23, 2007)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> It's "daitou", not the name of the worst game ever that really doesn't exist in general japanese vocabulary.
> 
> And judging by your provided picture, technically your fursona's weapon would be a broken Dotanuki.



ive also heard it referred to as a nodachi and odachi....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nodachi(i can quote wikipedia too )

the truth is that there is usually more then one name for something.


----------



## Ember (Jun 23, 2007)

my fursona, in a shocking twist, is neither a ninja, warrior, cyber-fighter extreme warlord mage kitsune demon anime ass kicker.

In fact, he is just me, regular joe, but in a different body. No lasers, no weapons, no "powerz", just me.


----------



## shetira (Jun 23, 2007)

Me... I have a custom FE2000-R blaster which is capable, on it's highest setting, of vaporizing 3 cubic meters of solid titanium.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 23, 2007)

* Slowly backs away from Shetira.*


----------



## 16weeks (Jun 24, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Preyfar users a bladed polearm that's something of a cross between a spear and a bardiche, as well as a Glock .45 for those "when you absolutely, positively have to kill every motherfucker in room, accept no substitute" moments.



*stares at legendary artists reply*
......wow....seen your art, and love it.....never though i'd MEET you though.


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

In the way of weapons Iron can commonly be depicted with the guns I know ow to use. 9mm pistols, M-16, M-249, Barret .50, Basically any assortment of infantry hardware.


----------



## Yellow07 (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, this seems a bit out of place but yellow 07 Flys any aircraft that is fast and can fire missiles, Eurofighter Typhoon for Example ^^


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 25, 2007)

My "fursona" uses a wooden (Boonwood) staff, and... at times... a pair of accumulator swords, made by his pada uncle (father's brother).Â Â He also uses his feet and tail, and carries a beltpouch or two of ball bearings to fire telekinetically from his hands, either ballistically, or as mass converted to plasma, for a short-range blaster effect.Â Â His claws and teeth can also be usefull, along with his contact-TK abilities....Â Â  :shock:


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dragsooth (Jun 25, 2007)

My fursona uses a combat knife, silenced 9mm, and a winchester model 70 stealth II.
I don't like to make-up weapons so I just used some real ones ^^;


----------



## Riasiru (Jun 25, 2007)

Hmm, weapon... ehh, well... ~leaves her body and floats there as a bright blue spiritual entity.~ I prefer using what I got so... ~Chunks of blue light rip from Ria's soul and float around her, each of them flashes dimly and takes on the shape of a huge cresant blade, like those you'd expect in some ancient ruins swinging from the walls to slice and dice up intruders.~ I guess my soul counts as a weapon. ~starts spinning the large spiritual blades around her, creating a storm of bladed fury.~ Oh, but this is just an example, I can also influance my surroundings for attacks, careful!


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 25, 2007)

Hmmm...* Stares at Riasaru.*  You could be a threat to me...


----------



## izartist (Jun 25, 2007)

MY character uses her charm, wits, and good looks as a weapon.


----------



## adambomb (Jun 25, 2007)

i personally have a couple of favorites but im not very high tech (unless i need to be) my typical weapon of choice is duel monofilm blades (the blade is 1 micometer in width, essentially, youll cut through ANYTHING).  though when i cant get close, i like to use a Steyr 50 caliber sniper rifle. though if i dont have my blades, i LOVE using the spas 12

though im also very handy with a rifle, like the M8, or granades =)


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW! Another fur who uses mono molecular baldes I thought i was the only one.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jun 25, 2007)

Ember said:
			
		

> my fursona, in a shocking twist, is neither a ninja, warrior, cyber-fighter extreme warlord mage kitsune demon anime ass kicker.
> 
> In fact, he is just me, regular joe, but in a different body. No lasers, no weapons, no "powerz", just me.



OMFingG!  Someone else that is just a regular joe.  I'm just a normal fox, nothing special about it.  I ocassionally hit things with a mallet, but that's because I have to use one at work, and that is normally the best way to fix it (or destory it, either way it's out of my hair then).  I don't go on any adventures, I don't have amnesia, and I'm not boardline suicidal.  I'm just an average person... only fuzzy.


----------



## Gol22 (Jun 25, 2007)

Just basic weapons...

-Combat Knife
-5.56mm SC-20K AR w/ Sniper, Shotgun, and Launcher Attatchments
-PP7 Surpressed Pistol
-Many different gadgets (sticky cam, gas grenade, flash bang, sticky shocker, Airfoil rounds, frag grenades, snare alarm, spy bullets, camo. suit, chaff grenades, and theres alot more)
-Most importantly, bare hands *holds hands out* Oooooo....fear them!


----------



## ceacar99 (Jun 25, 2007)

adambomb said:
			
		

> my typical weapon of choice is duel monofilm blades (the blade is 1 micometer in width, essentially, youll cut through ANYTHING)



and theyll essentially shatter because they are WAY too sharp .

what i might suggest my friend is use recent developments in technology to manufacture titanic diamonds that atom for atom are real diamonds(unlike industrial diamands in the past), then have the titanic pieces of crystal carved into blades for a sword sharper and stronger then any other on earth .


----------



## izartist (Jun 25, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> Ember said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, and charm wit and good looks aren't used by normal joes/janes?



			
				izartist said:
			
		

> MY character uses her charm, wits, and good looks as a weapon.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jun 26, 2007)

I will have to say I don't think that Average *Joe* uses charm, wit or good looks as a weapon.  The Average *Jane* would use those.  Name one guy that is charming, witty, and good looking.  It can't be done.  Havn't you seen the Trojan commercial?  All guys are disgusting pigs.  Girls are far more good looking and clever to be able to use their skills the way they do.

Besides, I think charm, wit and good looks is a way better weapon than some kinda fantasy magical laser gunsaber wand.


----------



## izartist (Jun 26, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> I will have to say I don't think that Average *Joe* uses charm, wit or good looks as a weapon.  The Average *Jane* would use those.  Name one guy that is charming, witty, and good looking.  It can't be done.  Havn't you seen the Trojan commercial?  All guys are disgusting pigs.  Girls are far more good looking and clever to be able to use their skills the way they do.
> 
> Besides, I think charm, wit and good looks is a way better weapon than some kinda fantasy magical laser gunsaber wand.



I beg your pardon, I'm a guy, and I at least "try" to be charming and witty. XD


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 26, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> Name one guy that is charming, witty, and good looking.Â Â It can't be done.Â Â Havn't you seen the Trojan commercial?Â Â All guys are disgusting pigs.Â Â Girls are far more good looking and clever to be able to use their skills the way they do.
> 
> Besides, I think charm, wit and good looks is a way better weapon than some kinda fantasy magical laser gunsaber wand.



Hey hey hey hey hey... hey.  Im a dude, and lets see ya pick charm and wit over a gun in the middle east.


----------



## ceacar99 (Jun 26, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> I will have to say I don't think that Average *Joe* uses charm, wit or good looks as a weapon.  The Average *Jane* would use those.  Name one guy that is charming, witty, and good looking.  It can't be done.  Havn't you seen the Trojan commercial?  All guys are disgusting pigs.  Girls are far more good looking and clever to be able to use their skills the way they do.
> 
> Besides, I think charm, wit and good looks is a way better weapon than some kinda fantasy magical laser gunsaber wand.



hmm, my wit lets me read into this statement. such as your likely a girl who in her youth at least dated the guys with an attitude. one thing i will never understand is why soooooooooooooo many girls date such obvious assholes. i need to spend but 5 minutes with these guys to see that they are moronic assholes that would mistreet any girl they are with....

anyway, there are TONS of men with wit, charm and pretty good looks. me, i pride myself on being able to make people laugh. sometimes i joke that i'll die in a combat zone somewhere(i recently signed up for the marines) with blood pouring out me kill bill style and i'll die telling a joke .  however if you want a well known example look at sheon connery. he in his prime was both good looking, witty and suave.... wich is why even though he is an old man he is still a sex symbol....


----------



## Seratuhl (Jun 26, 2007)

My alternate self uses a wide array of weapons.

( WEAPONS ):

1. PSI-BLADES: Projects psionic blades from both arms. Very useful when combined with my wristblades.

2. WRISTBLADES: Blades on my heavily armoured wrist...great for eviscerating thy prey...

4. DAEDRIC VIBRO-BLADE: A sword forged from the fires of Oblivion, it's augmented by dark magicks and alien technology. My primary melee weapon. Many have fallen before it's power....and many more will come.

5.RIPPER-CLASS HYBRID RIFLE: A  cruel piece of ranged weaponry. It's a unique rifle that fires explosive plasma rounds. It has a secondary firing option that allows it to generate a massive beam of destruction capable of destroying tanks. Unfortunately, the weapon is rendered useless for a few minutes afterwards.

6. PLASMA GRENADES: Similar to the Sangheili plasma grenade.

7.DAEDRIC WAR-KNIFE: A downsized version of the Daedric Vibro-blade.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 26, 2007)

OOOH i hate plasma!

That ripper rifle sounds a bit like my anti matter rail gun.


----------



## uncia (Jun 26, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> My alternate self uses a wide array of weapons.
> 
> ( WEAPONS ):
> 
> ...



Since you missed it, I guess that has to be;

3. HOLY HAND-GRENADE OF ANTIOCH. See Book of Armaments 2:9-21 ?

_(apols., Seratuhl ^^)_


----------



## Starburst (Jun 26, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> I will have to say I don't think that Average *Joe* uses charm, wit or good looks as a weapon.  The Average *Jane* would use those.  Name one guy that is charming, witty, and good looking.  It can't be done.  Havn't you seen the Trojan commercial?  All guys are disgusting pigs.  Girls are far more good looking and clever to be able to use their skills the way they do.
> 
> Besides, I think charm, wit and good looks is a way better weapon than some kinda fantasy magical laser gunsaber wand.



I must respond to this in the only way I know how...


Johnny Depp.  :O~~~


----------



## Haul (Jun 26, 2007)

well.since my fursona is about 3 hours old,i haven't really gotten into the details yet,but since i use light stealth armour,highpowered antimatter sniper and pinpoint laser for orbital bombardment in other rps i guess they fir fom my fursona too.


----------



## Baderach (Jun 26, 2007)

In the story I occasionally add to when I feel like it, he has something that kind of resembles a flail--except that instead of a spiked ball, it's got a weighted blade at the end.  Sort of like an axe head, I guess, since I don't have a drawn example on hand.

In modern day usage, he uses whatever is handy at the time.

And he's creative, so, uh, pretty much anything can be handy at the time.


----------



## izartist (Jun 26, 2007)

ceacar99 said:
			
		

> KitsuneKit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Amen, I feel the same way. And I probably will tell a joke with my final breath. XD Making people laugh is one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## Voltemand (Jun 27, 2007)

Haul said:
			
		

> light stealth armour,highpowered antimatter sniper and pinpoint laser for orbital bombardment



Sounds like you're a sneaky, slippery death machine.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 27, 2007)

Ember said:
			
		

> my fursona, in a shocking twist, is neither a ninja, warrior, cyber-fighter extreme warlord mage kitsune demon anime ass kicker.
> 
> In fact, he is just me, regular joe, but in a different body. No lasers, no weapons, no "powerz", just me.


Hence why I've taken up arms in the form of Digital Media.


----------



## Haul (Jun 27, 2007)

Voltemand said:
			
		

> Haul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eh.more like the person that gets blasted into bits and others can be like "oh,so the base WAS actually defended"


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jun 27, 2007)

Lol.. You can tell who plays computer games! p: Not that I'm complaning of course, one of my characters is a black dragon, your usual assassin type. Using daggers, shortswords and a little hand-to-hand, makeshift weapons such as lethal objects that can be thrown.

Others include very short range pistols (barly ever used) followed by his techy weapon - A high-bore, extreme long range sniper rifle on remote with explosive shells. Its more like a portable artilery cannon capable of complete decapetation on successful impact. oO


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jun 27, 2007)

izartist said:
			
		

> ceacar99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no amount of word dancing that I can do to get myself out of this one.  I'm a dude too.
Izartist, I thought you were a woman and I was trying to appeal to you as such... I feel silly now.
Sure there are some guys that can be charming, good looking and witty, but I'm a guy who has a high outlook on myself and a low outlook on everyone else.  I have never met anyone that I would consider "charming."  

In everyday use, charm, wit and good looks are something good to have.

The thing is that I don't believe that in a real fight against an adversary that you can use those things.  A villian holds no grudes against hitting a pretty face...


----------



## izartist (Jun 27, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> izartist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bear no grudge to you thinking I was female, happens to me online all the time. XD

And this is a very true statement. But ya see, Naomi (my character) Doens't come into contact with these villians you speak of very often, there are some meanies out there for her to potentially meet, but she doesn't fight crime or anything.  She's usually the quiet peaceful type, there's only one time she's ever used a gun on someone and it was in a scrap in which HE pulled the gun to which she struggled to get it out of his hands and ended up accidentally shooting him.  Other than that, she uses her wit, charm, and good looks as aweapon.


----------



## Starburst (Jun 28, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Ember said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wanna make a character who uses Hitler and Stalin puppets as weapons.

Mind you, I don't very much like either of these men, but I think it would be interesting.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 28, 2007)

Starburst said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn Hitler.  He disgraced the Fatherland, and made it hard to have brown hair and brown eyes.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 28, 2007)

Ice and cryogenic based conjuration, can consist of stabbing/slicing, bludgeoning, summonning blunt or sharp ice projectiles as well as using it for defensive and passive purposes (ie cooled air breath air conditioner effect)

Sharp ice projectiles can pierce most known defensive substances, including middle level kevlar (up to Type IIIA) and medieval plate armor while blunt pierce up to Type IIA and chain mail.

Not only do the former consist of working like regular swords and maces, you also feel the pain of frostbite effects. Projectiles eventually melt depending on the substance used for them.

I also forgot cold breath ranging from frigid (cold water/standard ice) to cryogenic (semi-liquid nitrogen, helium or carbon dioxide). Breath can be in any of the molecular states and sometimes in between, as well as projectiles being the shape I want it and if it should include splash damage or not. Affected by a full body cryogenic attack is usually fatal unless anti-cryo breath is used immediatly or the user is immune to the cold or has a very high frost resistance.

And traditional rip 'em tear 'em up set of dragon claws and teeth.


----------



## Baderach (Jun 28, 2007)

I should clarify my post from earlier:

Baderach is not built like a fighter, he does not go out and save the world, and he doesn't get into scraps unless it's absolutely necessary.

The only reason he ever has to use a weapon (read: cleverly implemented handy object) is when one of his little "pranks" goes wrong and the target is clearly not happy, in the sense that they might want to take that not-happy out on him.  Then he uses one, and solely in self-defense.


----------



## Faradin (Jun 28, 2007)

One of many things: Gunz, gunblades, blades. Anything good for zombie killing. And if all else fails, a sharpened carrot.


----------



## Sylvine (Jun 28, 2007)

"Fursona" - don't have one. 

Current RPG character? His voice. As an absolutely last resort, too. Blind bards do not tend to fight. 

~Sylv


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 28, 2007)

So your weapon is "fleeing" X3


----------



## Faradin (Jun 29, 2007)

FLEE FROM TEH ZOMBIES :O


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 29, 2007)

Screw running! Headshot! Headshots! Remember the headshots!


----------



## Baderach (Jun 29, 2007)

It's a perfectly sensible plan of action, sez I.  While Zombie #34 is battling random ol' bristlebritches there (in my head), and remains at risk of being bitten, all I have to do is run away and leave him behind, and zomg safety.  You know?  Sure, fight the zombie.  That's cool.  I'll leave you all the possible glory.  Just don't come cryin' to me when you don't have your brains anymore.

...I love zombie movies, but yeah, for the most part I'm all "JUST JOG, FOR CRISSAKES; THEY CAN'T EVEN RUN AFTER YOU.  FRIGGIN' THROW THEM A PUPPY AND MOVE ELSEWHERE".  The stand-and-fight method makes me wanna punch the scriptwriters.

Unless of course you're facing the ones from the Dawn of the Dead version with Ving Rhames in it, in which case, yeah, you're screwed anyway, so do anything you want to.  Fast zombies are faaaaast.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 29, 2007)

ZOMBIE REPELLENT*  Brings up his flechette shotgun.*  Yeah, bask in its high rate of firing glory.


----------



## Faradin (Jun 29, 2007)

The Ganados from ResEvil 4 aren't that stupid. But that makes them all the more satisfying to kill.

There is a great book you can get on barnesandnoble.com. It's called 'The Zombie Survival Guide' by Max Brooks. I picked it up one day and laughed my head off, yet it was a very inspiring read.

TEH ZOMBIES GET TEH HEADSHOTZORZLOL


----------



## Baderach (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh, heck, the survival guide is nothing.  Find a copy of World War Z.  That is a brilliant book.  I never set it down.  Good stuff.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 29, 2007)

All zombies cannot survie cold temperatures.  So Alaska and Russia will beomce pretty popular in the zombie apocaylpse. ( Ilive in alaska, so wooh! my plans half way done.)


----------



## Faradin (Jun 29, 2007)

There's an easy way to clean up those places:


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 29, 2007)

*  Begins building a wall across the border.*  Nothing to see here.


----------



## Faradin (Jun 29, 2007)

You should build a fast food joint over there.


----------



## Baderach (Jun 29, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> *  Begins building a wall across the border.*  Nothing to see here.



I'm a Texan.  If I have learned anything in my life on this ball o' dirt, it is that border walls mean nothing. _ NOTHING._  Your efforts are pointless, my good man.


----------



## Faradin (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah, zombies always find ways past walls.... like with makeshift catapults.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 29, 2007)

But these are not clever mexicans, these are stupid zombies.  AND IM BUILDING IT! *  Digs trenches and fills them with flammable liquids in front of the wall.  The wall slowly rises and lengthens.*


----------



## Faradin (Jun 29, 2007)

The zombies beg to differ.


----------



## Baderach (Jun 29, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> But these are not clever mexicans, these are stupid zombies.


They might be both.  What then, o mad scientist of masonry?


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 29, 2007)

Hmmm... if they get past the wall im in trouble.  Screw the border wall.  *  Builds a 4 ft thick 15 ft high concrete steel wall around his house, then puts his house underground.*  There, now i can just stand up here and snipe-HEY! I SEE YOUR LOPEZ! DOnt you dare climb that wall.


----------



## Faradin (Jun 29, 2007)

Then this:

Besides, the Ganados are mexican zombies, and extremely intelligent.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 29, 2007)

* So Many People begins blaring in the background as Tundra begins putting the hurt on the zombies.  BOOM!*  Not even close.*  Raises his flechette gun and begins firing .*
Oh and if i was in the sitiuation as the girl a bove. * Ducks and rolls raises shotgun and fires.*


----------



## Faradin (Jun 29, 2007)

But while in this position, the game doesn't give you time to press the R-Trigger to raise your weapon because HE'S ALREADY ON YOU!!! GAAAAHHH!!!! *takes chainsaw to neck*


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 29, 2007)

* Chainsaw grinds uselessly against Tundra near invincible powered armor.*  Silly zombie.*  Rips the chain saw from its hands and makes the zombie eat it.  Laughs evily and begins firing down the walls which have begun being assaulted by ladders.


----------



## blackdragoon (Jun 29, 2007)

hmm...summoned sword, black obsidian blade, element of darkness. is controlled by hand and telepathicly (i hope i spelled that right).


----------



## Baderach (Jun 29, 2007)

Your puny guns mean nothing against my pet zombie, Bob.  He eats sharks for breakfast and moans BRAAAAAINS in Italian!

(No, for serious.  One flick has a zombie/shark fight.  Tis rawk.)


----------



## Faradin (Jun 29, 2007)

ZOMG HE teH BAG OVER HEAD CHAINSAW GANADOS HAVE FIVE TIMES MORE HEALTH THAN REGULAR ZOMBEH
OMG!!!!!!!111one


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 29, 2007)

*Looks at Bob.*  Wow... he's abig one.*  Pulls out his shoulder mounted grenade cannon.*  Eat it zombie! * Resounding thud as the grenade punches straight throught the zombie and explodes.*


----------



## Faradin (Jun 29, 2007)

[attachment=1400]ZOMG BOB BIG ZOMBEH


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 29, 2007)

OOH CRAP! * Tosses grenade cannon and grabs Reaper gun, which fires rounds filled with anti matter at speeds near light, at over 670 rounds per second.* DIE DIE DIEDIEDIEDIEIDEIDE


----------



## Faradin (Jun 29, 2007)

ZOMG HE HAVE LAS PLAGAS ONLY WEAKNESS IS TO SLASH OR SHOOT WHEN IT POPS OUT OF BACK ZOMG LOL


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 29, 2007)

* Growls and hovers around its back, mono molecular blades hacking at the plague thing.* Nasty! IM totally gonna have to wash the out side of my suit after this.*  Gore and ichor splash around him.*


----------



## Faradin (Jun 29, 2007)

ZOMG EL GIGANTE ONLY SECOND BOSS, MANY MORE LATER ON AS MINI BOSSES MAIN BOSS IS TEH SADDLER HE EAT BEBES ZOMG


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 29, 2007)

Screw this! * Jumps into a modified Warthog and drives over the wall, plowing through zombies.*  Ha ha! Winshield wipers!


----------



## Faradin (Jun 29, 2007)

Uhhh..... mmm....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
ZOMG


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 29, 2007)

* Throws out a nuclear hand grenade and cackles to himself.*


----------



## Nequ (Jun 29, 2007)

Magic, and a weird braclet thingie. Most of the time, her acid wit.


----------



## Chryseus (Jun 29, 2007)

Uhmmm.. Gay hand movements? XD


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 29, 2007)

Remember! Always save one bullet for yourself when in a zombie apocalypse. ^^ Hmm...I wonder if DOOM weapons work on zombies? -whips out the BMFG and lets it rip-


----------



## Faradin (Jun 29, 2007)

One bullet left is always fun. Use it to kill yourself in case you're totally surrounded, or sneak up behind some zombeh for teh boomheadshot.[attachment=1401]


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 29, 2007)

Lolz! XD All this talk about how to kill zombies is fun. Though I feel an admin zombie is going to come bite us with keeping the topic on hand, so....Why don't you make a new thread and send me a link via PM. ^^


----------



## Faradin (Jun 29, 2007)

Already made one. ^^
http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=10114


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 29, 2007)

-laughs- Oh yeah! I'm posted in it already! XD Though it's not really about killing zombies as it's about the game RE4, but it can turn into what's going on here.


----------



## Faradin (Jun 29, 2007)

Yesyes. >.<


----------



## Corbenik (Jun 29, 2007)

Modern:
2 RCP90's

Past:
Adamant Sword

Future:
Twilight Bracelet: For those who don't know the power of the twilight bracelet watch this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6Ymy13GaNE

The guy with the Red "Q" Staff has the twilight bracelet.  Watch wat he does to the guy with the sword.  That is the power of the twilight bracelet.


----------



## Meyou (Jun 29, 2007)

My Fursona uses a WDP Angel IR3...

In case you dont know, thats a Paintball gun! Buahahahahaa...

I suppose in a Zombie Invasion, he would use the No Dachi he keeps above his bed...just like mine! Removeth thine head zombie scum!

I want a Lobo...


----------



## Faradin (Jun 29, 2007)

I want a chocobo.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Jun 30, 2007)

To understand, all of these arent simotaniously carried around. 
-Hunting Knife
-Pocket Knife
-Lighter (not usually used as a weapon)
-Dagger(s)
-Syth
-Short Sword
-Hand Grenades
-M16 Rifle
-Tech 9
-Bow
-USP 40 pistol
-Desert Eagle
-12 Gadge (Usually 00 Buck or Slugs)
-Two Handed Sword
-Silenced Beretta 9mm
-AK47
-8 Shot Snub Nosed
-Colt 45 w/ Lazer
-Remote explosives
-50. Scoped Rifle
- Tranquilizer pistol (can be filled with more dangerous substances)
-Wire
-And several versions of Glocks
Well... Ill come back if I think of anything else XD


----------



## reddeath909 (Jun 30, 2007)

SEXUALITY IS MY WEAPON...
and art... and music...
BUT MOSTLY SEXUALITY <3


----------



## Corbenik (Jun 30, 2007)

Uh-huh......


----------



## Wolf E. Urameshi (Jun 30, 2007)

It's not the most glamorous or fabulous thing in Earth, but my fursona uses a staff that has three uses: walking staff, combat staff and magic staff. He doesn't use the staff to walk, of course, but he tends to use it to climb stuff when he feels like it, even though he has wings.  His weapon, apparently, can also change shape to fit the situation, but one thing remains: its dragon design.


----------



## Faradin (Jul 1, 2007)

WatchfulStorm said:
			
		

> To understand, all of these arent simotaniously carried around.
> -Hunting Knife
> -Pocket Knife
> -Lighter (not usually used as a weapon)
> ...



....You carry all of that with you? Might as well stuff a tank down your pants....


----------



## Devvo (Jul 1, 2007)

Laser nipples ohhh yeah!


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 1, 2007)

Devvo said:
			
		

> Laser nipples ohhh yeah!



HA HA! LASER NIPPLES!


----------



## Faradin (Jul 1, 2007)

Devvo said:
			
		

> Laser nipples ohhh yeah!



....Sounds painful.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 1, 2007)

Ive gotta bomb... in my pants! * Thrusts, then gets tackled by random airport security.*  NO NO! NOT THE TAIL!


----------



## Faradin (Jul 1, 2007)

Some of us are just children, you sick Zerg. >


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 1, 2007)

* Stops and thinks...* Um oops.  And im half Zerg, mainly wolf.


----------



## Faradin (Jul 1, 2007)

ZOMG WOLF CROSS BREEDS WITH ALIEN BASILISK THATS EVEN WORSE NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooo..................


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 1, 2007)

HEY EHY EHYEHEY HEY HEY!  Im not crossbreed. Im a hybrid.  * SHifts into hydralisk mode.  THen back into white wolf.  Then smacks faradin in the back of the head.*  Genetic engineering at its best.


----------



## Faradin (Jul 1, 2007)

You must get pretty good mileage. *badum-ting!* AND MUY HEAD IS MUY OWN, IF ANYONE SMACKS IT, IT'LL BE MUY!! *smacks self*


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 1, 2007)

* Smacks Faradin again.*  Whered that drum come from?


----------



## Faradin (Jul 1, 2007)

.... The land of the drums. *smacks*


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 1, 2007)

* Blocks his smack and goes Hydralisk and burrows.*  Where am i now?


----------



## Kathera lockharte (Jul 1, 2007)

my fursona Kathera Lockharte uses:
for fantasy, her magic powers, her sword the gryph blade, and a halberd.

for modern, she uses a 50 cal. magnum sniper rifle, an M-16 Assault Rifle, and Scout Knives.

for future she uses a rail gun, a plasma sword and her ship the Golden Halberd.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 1, 2007)

I think the .50 Cal sniper that everyone keeps having is the Barrett. *  Drools at the firepower it possesess.*


----------



## Faradin (Jul 1, 2007)

That's some CSS stuff right thur.
You must be.... somewhere in the dark spaces of the map! *sends in three vultures, five terrans and a Goliath in to look*


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 1, 2007)

*Siletnly waits till they pass him.* Damn, cant fight that much metal.


----------



## Faradin (Jul 1, 2007)

Damn, he's not an NPC, he doesn't have to pop out as soon as he sees me.... Curses. *builds bunkers full of Ghosts and Terran EVERYWHERE, but runs out of resources quickly and curses the length of time it takes for the worker bots to mine minerals and fuel*


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 1, 2007)

* Silenlty waits under ground, occasionally popping up to take down the lone sentry or SCV silently with his claws.  Then sees the number opf bukers and turrets waiting for him.* Now we play the waiting game.


----------



## Faradin (Jul 1, 2007)

Waiting game.... I know THAT game quite well. *leaves computer for an hour or so to eat something while a small lead weight holds down desired key (great for leveling up an athletics or sneak skill in Morrowind or Oblivion....cuz Q is an auto-run button!!!!  Those silly fools at Bethesda....)*


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 1, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> Waiting game.... I know THAT game quite well. *leaves computer for an hour or so to eat something while a small lead weight holds down desired key (great for leveling up an athletics or sneak skill in Morrowind or Oblivion....cuz Q is an auto-run button!!!!  Those silly fools at Bethesda....)*





* Unburrows adn finds a cozy hill.  WHere he get out of teh ground and begins firing poison barbed Lisk spines over the hill which shred the command center.  He then spots two VUltures speeding towards him.*


----------



## luphawk (Jul 1, 2007)

Depends on the setting, in the wiled I prefer tooth and claw but in a more â€œcivilizedâ€ settingÂ Â I use samurai swords and varies throwing blades, thou I donâ€™t carry one I am very skilled with a bow.


----------



## Faradin (Jul 1, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Faradin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Comes back to computer and sees not much is happening, so starts iTunes and listens to Rage Against The Machine while playing Zelda: Ocarina of Time on teh emulator ('Calm Like Bomb is Quite fitting while fighting Dodongo King. )*


----------



## Corbenik (Jul 1, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!! A N64 Emulator?!  WHERE DID YOU GET IT AND THE ROM?!


----------



## ceacar99 (Jul 1, 2007)

Corbenik said:
			
		

> !!!!!!!!!!!! A N64 Emulator?!  WHERE DID YOU GET IT AND THE ROM?!



they are EVERYWHERE, unfortunately i cant give you information because that would give you access to illegally get games. the only legal way to own roms is if you actually own a hard copy of the game. sorry pal, the only info i can give you while adhering to standard forum rules is google search it.


----------



## Faradin (Jul 1, 2007)

Not true-- the emulator itself is free, and as long as you bought the game, you could download it legally-- but if you didn't, you would have 24 hours to remove it from your computer.


----------



## takkisisdark (Jul 3, 2007)

i have one cybernetic arm that i can weld my great sword "tabanis" in one hand or use two hands for greater efect  then agin cant forget my two sword "tanarik" and "phiax" armor wise i wear leather more mobilty


----------



## Neofur (Jul 3, 2007)

I use electricity...lots of it.
My actual power is the control of electrons on the atomic level, haven't mastered it yet though.


----------



## Wyrwulf (Jul 4, 2007)

Treachery.

Wyrwulf's policy is never stand up to anyone's face when you can just as easily stab them from behind.  He's got no particular preference when it comes to weapons, so long as they're easily concealed. Usually it's a pistol-type weapon of some kind.


----------



## Jade-Starrz (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, Jade uses a golden bow and a straight blade called the lightning katana.


----------



## Fender (Jul 5, 2007)

I use stubby little claws. Stubby, but effective!


----------



## Murkshadow (Jul 5, 2007)

A staff in the terms of a soul-weapon - forged of steel and imbued with captured souls. Once bound to the character, the soul weapon can be hid inside and summoned from the soul of the wielder at any time. It can also only break from attacks that would damage one's soul than raw physical attacks.

I tried to be creative. >|


----------



## SeabeastRivin (Jul 5, 2007)

In normal sea serpent form, a boiling water breath weapon. Or my hindclaws; they look pretty vicious. D: In anthro form, an energy bow or energy shortsword.


----------



## Demor (Jul 5, 2007)

My fursona has a staff... just a staff he got when he became a elder shaman of his tribe that he can imbue with powers of the ancestors to give him powers.

He is however great with fisticuffs ^.^


----------



## themocaw (Jul 5, 2007)

Demor, where did you get that animated gif of pedobear chasing Miu Matsuoka?


----------



## -RyuShiramoto- (Jul 5, 2007)

Honestly? That's still to be decided. But one of his definite ways to fight are his insane-a-skill at doing Ninja-esque things. Such as the fighting styles and his Acrobatic abilities.


----------



## Demor (Jul 6, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Demor, where did you get that animated gif of pedobear chasing Miu Matsuoka?



Off-topic sorry... I got that animated gif from vgcats forums actually  sorry dont know who made it...


----------



## Mitch (Jul 18, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> wit, dry brittish humour, and my bare..urm..paws



same, but also sarcasm, teeth and a complex system of pullies (of course)


----------



## Dead-Zero (Jul 18, 2007)

Mine uses a H&K MP5 A2 With a rail mounted Red Dot.
His sidearm is any type of 9mm pistol and a K-bar knife ^^


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 18, 2007)

Depends on which universe I'm in.

General furryverse:  standard natural weapons of a dragon; teeth, claws, tail, flame breath.

Firs RP (based in Titan A.E. universe):  all of the above, plus replicas of two real-life handguns; a Mateba Autorevolver and a Springfield Armory XD45.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 18, 2007)

Now im stuck with flechette cannons and blades, thanks to some serious flaws Rhainor pointed out with railguns, thanks. * Goes and tries to redesign.*


----------



## Dead-Zero (Jul 18, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Depends on which universe I'm in.
> 
> General furryverse:  standard natural weapons of a dragon; teeth, claws, tail, flame breath.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 18, 2007)

Dead-Zero said:
			
		

> The autorevolver reminds me alot of the one from Trigun



With good reason.  The Mateba Autorevolver was the primary inspiration for the design of Vash's gun.


----------



## Dead-Zero (Jul 18, 2007)

that would make sense ^^


----------



## trugangsta (Jul 18, 2007)

got dis fuckin bigass dick all slappin shit around


----------



## DemonKnight (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm going to pop in a reply even though I don't use my character as a persona.

S&W .500 magnum. Deagle lovers? My guns bigger! Deagle won't kill an elephant in one shot, and .500 has LOWER recoil. Also won't jam every second shot or so. used mostly for the big guys.
Dual FN FiveseveNs. Only gun I'd use two fisted, also has more punch than games portray it having, also armour piercing, and lighter than standard weapons.
FN SCAR H with M203 and reflex sight. Who needs a rocket launcher, just hit'Em with a hell hound round.
Several M72 LAWs. Did I say no rockets. I lied.
AA 12 automatic shotgun. Only controlable full auto shotgun. A human can fire it one handed, so A demon, well, you get the Idea.
Oh and of course his claws, teeth, tail blades and even the shadows are all weapons.

And yes, He does in fact carry all of this, when you can use the shadows of your coat to transport weapons around, you tend to carry allot of weapons for every situation.

No body knows who I'm talking about so http://www.furaffinity.net/view/560999/


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 18, 2007)

Well... a mallet.

I'm not kidding. A giant mallet.

We're pretty sure she keeps it in some sort of subspace pocket.

But Joaquin isn't a serious character so much as she is a small, fuzzy extension of myself. So... yeah. XD









She also uses a .20 gauge shotgun (I'm a registered and trained markswoman myself), but it's completely for nonviolent purposes. It's pretty intimidating!


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 18, 2007)

ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> Well... a mallet.
> 
> I'm not kidding. A giant mallet.
> 
> We're pretty sure she keeps it in some sort of subspace pocket.



This "pocket" is commonly referred to as "malletspace" for exactly this reason.

Sometimes it's also called "hammerspace", but I prefer "malletspace".


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 18, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> This "pocket" is commonly referred to as "malletspace" for exactly this reason.
> 
> Sometimes it's also called "hammerspace", but I prefer "malletspace".



I've also heard it referred to as "spandexspace," but that's only when you're keeping lots of things in there. ...and wearing spandex.

...why didn't I just type "hammerspace" when I--... oh yeah.

Stop.






Hammertime.

That's why malletspace sounds better.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 18, 2007)

ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> ...why didn't I just type "hammerspace" when I--... oh yeah.
> 
> Stop.
> 
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 19, 2007)

Depends on the conflict. He builds everything he uses, so it can range from simple hand-guns to his clock-work body-gaurd, and as out-landish as Wimhurst cannons and walking steam-powered monstrousities, the latter of which he reserves for large-scale combat, the former purely for self-defense.


----------



## FurryFox (Jul 19, 2007)

Well, NyteFox has telekinesis, a stun gun, a slingshot, and a switchblade


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 19, 2007)

I see the switch but wheres teh blade? * cookies...*


----------



## Daemonikk Dandycat (Jul 19, 2007)

A short, sharp knife that can be hidden anywhere, and a scalpel that's never been cleaned (Think about it... all that bacteria, you get cut, you're looking at serious infection... ah-hah-hah )


----------



## Snake_Tornado (Aug 10, 2007)

Just a Dao, sometimes a spear, sometimes a pair of knives..... nothing fancy, but I do pretty well with what I have <3


----------



## Sean Cross (Aug 10, 2007)

Romantic Love.


----------



## coffinberry (Aug 10, 2007)

hmmm... max isnt really fursona, but he likes to attack people's faces with his mouth. he pulls out throat and crushes lower jaw.


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Aug 10, 2007)

Claws, teeth tail, I AM a raptor, anything I can get my hands on, Hell, I'll pick up a sword, log, gun of any sort, and use it against you. I might not be fantastic, but hell, I'm going to use it.


In Past, like Swords and shields kinda times, -CLAYMORE FTW

Present, Launcher and claws...Tank...mmmm..
Future...A really big gun..Need big guns..like a Lazer shooting gatling would be BA!


----------



## TheGru (Aug 10, 2007)

Iris here doesn't really count as my fursona, but she uses a katana, a dagger, and a small amout of spells.


----------



## Magnus (Aug 10, 2007)

Self sprite ^ (bionicle) 

one word: K!CK@$$BUSTERSWORD


----------



## sateva9822 (Aug 10, 2007)

When ever I draw me with a weapon, its always byn a scythe
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/445398/


----------



## Blacknova (Aug 10, 2007)

Words. If talking them down fails, I guess it falls down to the teeth, claws and tail..


----------



## Seratuhl (Aug 10, 2007)

Magnus said:
			
		

> Self sprite ^ (bionicle)
> 
> one word: K!CK@$$BUSTERSWORD



You're a Rahkshi?


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 11, 2007)

1.) Glock 18C. with extended 33 round mags.
shoots 9.mm lugger parabellum rounds.
has a "select" fire on the side of the pistol, which can go from semi-auto to fully automatic.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:G18_mag.jpg
2.) Heckler & Koch MP7A1
shoots 4.6 x 30mm
is less than 4 pounds with full magazine.
comes with retractable stock and red dot sight
has a dove-tail mounting rail on top
capable of piercing body armour
has a select-fire of semi or fully automatic
http://blogimg.goo.ne.jp/user_image/6b/42/0b1865d12249ea48446d50cfd02aa10e.jpg


----------



## Amundoryn (Aug 11, 2007)

Depends on the setting.

Being a smith, my fursona makes a lot of his own weapons.

The main weapons being two longswords, one powered by light, one by dark.

There is also a double-bladed scythe, great for tactical melees.

There is also a planar lance, infused with rift tech, every so often it opens a rift into a random plane. (Fire, Ice, Lightning, Wind, Gravity)

There are also a couple of modern weapons he uses on occasion, one being a modular pistol of his own design, and also has been known to lug around a railgun.


----------



## Fox Glove (Aug 11, 2007)

Nakedness. As demonstrated by the random comic I drew where the dialogue went:
"BWAHAHAHAHA NOW FREE FROM THE CONFINES OF CLOTHES I SHALL NOW DEMONSTRATE MY MAGICAL CAT GIRL POWERS"
"I am debating on whether or not to take advantage of this situation."


----------



## Magnus (Aug 11, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On bionicle forums yes, as they look like dragons, i also use bionicles to build my characters. I can put allot of details in it before i draw it^^


----------



## Mr Cullen (Aug 11, 2007)

Olawd, the topics in these forums get worse every day :V


----------



## Poink (Aug 11, 2007)

Zyklon B.
I throw it at people face ;D


----------



## Janglur (Aug 11, 2007)

HK G11.  45 rounds of caseless ammunition.  Fires in three round bursts.  Incredibly accurate.


----------



## psion (Aug 11, 2007)

My avatar is generally a being of peace, being not all that fit for fighting (he's a fat deer buck) anyway.  When he does fight (which is almost never) his size and magically-enhanced appetite are the only weapons he needs.
However, since I am also a contemporary/science fiction writer addicted to action movies both good and bad I tend to write about a number of (mostly human) characters who beat things up alot.


----------



## GypsyOokami (Aug 11, 2007)

My fursona is of course Gypsy, her whole body is electrically charged, something like a five foot something violet wand. She can maintain the power in calm situations but when she loses her temper she begins to glow blue and shoots twin bolts of lightning from her fingers. In the underworld she carries twin daggers in her deerhide boots and a diamond encrusted sword that absorbs her opponents magic power (should they have them) and turns it back on them with devastating effects.

Of course gypsy is my fave character but I have several more who either use nothing or various magically enhanced swords and stuff..


----------



## Kaku (Aug 11, 2007)

Kaku doesn't fight.
But if she did, she'd go with swords and daggers.


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Aug 11, 2007)

hmmm, my fursona uses mostly light wepons such as knives and daggers.  He's not much of a gun wielder, but if he has to, he'll use nothing but pistols, considering there light and easy to use.


----------



## Seratuhl (Aug 12, 2007)

Magnus said:
			
		

> Seratuhl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey...I do the same thing too!!!

>_> Though my characters are insanely hard to draw due to immense amounts of parts, details, and difficult articulate poses my bionicle models have.

Come to think of it....certain parts of Bionicle remind me of furry.. ( particularly the Rahkshi and Barraki ).


----------



## Magnus (Aug 12, 2007)

Mauka and Kane Ra are furries^^

as for details, well i start with a simple pic, then i ink it in photoshop, then i make new layers for every detail i want on it, works good.


----------



## Scarlet Fox (Aug 12, 2007)

Scarlet doesn't really use weapons. They're so overrated. =P Though, late in her story, she uses a fantasy staff, but not for very long.


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 12, 2007)

crimsonwolf90 said:
			
		

> hmmm, my fursona uses mostly light wepons such as knives and daggers.  He's not much of a gun wielder, but if he has to, he'll use nothing but pistols, considering there light and easy to use.




sorry mate, but not completely true.
Pistols mostly have more kick, as the kick is absorbed into your wrist, or if your good with it, your elbow.
As apposed to rifles, smg's, etc. which are absorbed into the shoulder through the stock, giving you much less recoil and easier absorbsion of it. 
its one of newtons laws, if you hit something, it will come back at you with equal force.
so the lighter the weapon, the more kick it will have.


----------



## Kobaruto (Aug 14, 2007)

If I were to give my fursona any weapon, it would have to be a switchblade. Knives are just awesome.


----------



## RainerFenixhart (Aug 16, 2007)

A modified bastard sword and earth magics


Can't cut you?  You get boulders in face instead


----------



## Holley (Aug 16, 2007)

My greatest weapon would be my powers of persuasion


----------



## Psychowolf (Aug 17, 2007)

My fursona is a lunatic on the battlefield, equipped with the following:

1.) Portable rocket-launcher strapped to his back with extra ammunition in a belt across his upper torso underneath a bullet-proof vest underneath his trenchcoat.

2.) Two very thin, swift, and powerful swords that could cleave through steel as if it was butter, known to down war machines such as helicopters in a single blow.

3.) A user of dark PSI. Having unlocked the hidden potential in his own mind, he uses manipulated shadow energies to handicap his victims or when he flat out has no other effective weapon available.

4.) A vast number of additional accessories hidden underneath his trenchcoat that come in handy in the right situations. (I.e. - explosive vials, throwing knives, spring-activated katars.. etc. etc.)


----------



## Werwulf (Aug 17, 2007)

My sona loves to go hand to hand, getting in extremely close for strikes, also quite proficient at grapples/throws. Especially skilled with footwork, he uses it as an advantage by using his environment by getting close, far, above, etc as a rapid rate. When it comes to weapons, he uses a knuckled dagger, improving his punches, and when needed... can use the blade as an lethal weapon... I love knives :3.


----------



## Fesworks (Aug 17, 2007)

In the continuity of my comic(since I am a Canon, "non-canon" Character), the only weapon I have is a pencil with an eraser and photoshop editing powers.


seriously.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Aug 17, 2007)

BIG BLACK BUSTER SWORD and the gay-grim reaper thing that is staned red.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Sep 2, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> WatchfulStorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See first sentence. XD


----------



## Keyan Marvel (Sep 2, 2007)

My guy mostly weilds a-

Longsword
Dagger
Mace
Dosen't matter what type

For practice is uses a Bo

But in daily life, if he ever gets in a fight, he uses hand-to-hand combat


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Sep 2, 2007)

Since I'm approximately the height of a common high-rise apartment block, all I need are the natural teeth, scales, and tail of my kind.  To say nothing of the heated flame breath.  And Dragon scales have been impervious to bullets, arrows, mini-nukes and what have you for eons, why stop now?


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Sep 2, 2007)

what about the quarter inch of the belly that isnt armored?


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Sep 2, 2007)

WatchfulStorm said:
			
		

> what about the quarter inch of the belly that isnt armored?



It's actually nearer to my pectoral muscle, and goes straight to the lung...

..Gods be damned, why am I telling you this? :lol:


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Sep 2, 2007)

Because I have no reason to attempt to kill you? Not to mention that, it I did, being the size of a small barge that can breath flames over 200 meters might make me change my mind. XD


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Sep 2, 2007)

Because I have no reason to attempt to kill you? Not to mention that, it I did,You being the size of a small barge that can breath flames over 200 meters might make me change my mind. XD


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Sep 2, 2007)

sorry about the double post. I went back to change an error after I had pressed submit...


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 2, 2007)

Dead-Zero said:
			
		

> crimsonwolf90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




First off, tell me something, Dead-Zero... have you ever fired a handgun/rifle, of any kind?  Well, I have, everything from .22 Long Rifle... both handgun and rifle... to high-powered rifles (M1 Garand and 8mm Mauser boltgun, amongst others) and 12 guage shotguns.  Newton's Law states that "every action has an equal and opposite reaction".  This is why rockets work, and why guns kick.  But there are many factors that affect recoil... weight of gun, weight of projectile, amount of powder burned... really, unless you're firing a pistol cartridge in a rifle, or a rifle cartridge in a pistol, your declaration is too simplistic.  I did a little digging, and came up with this site... hope it helps.

From my own experience, handling a .357 Magnum Ruger Blackhawk, years ago, I've felt the difference between light .38 Special wadcutters all the way up to full-power magnums, all in the same gun... higher the velocity, for a given bullet weight, the greater the recoil (and blast).  Unfortunately, I've put nothing but wadcutters through my Smith & Wesson Highway Patrolman, so I have no recent range stories to recount, other than the fact an N-Frame Smith is gentle to the hand, with wadcutters (148grains @ 675fps).  To complicate matters, there's the difference between _actual_ and _felt_ recoil!

I found another site, with a more technical explaination of recoil physics.  I could probably find better info with a more thorough exploration of the subject, but my time is limited.  Best thing would be to explore the subject on your own, if you have any further interest.

Oh, ran across this, as well.  Lots of gun info on this site....


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BlackWolfie (Sep 3, 2007)

Lets think weapons my fursona uses...well he really only uses what i use/ have used which is mostly rifles and shotguns etc..but if i had to norrow it down he'd either be carrying a Webley & Scott 810 synthetic (semi-auto shotgun) or an SA80 A2 (the SA80's are a dream to fire...completely flummoxed by dust, sand and grass clippings by i still like them)


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Sep 3, 2007)

Some one should start a thread about there fursona's weaknesses...


----------



## BlackWolfie (Sep 3, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Some one should start a thread about there fursona's weaknesses...



no need for it....thats what this one is sub-titled


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Sep 3, 2007)

BlackWolfie said:
			
		

> TundraWolfBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where? LOL.


----------



## BlackWolfie (Sep 3, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> BlackWolfie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was talking metaphorically...but if it can actually be subtitled that then it should be


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Sep 3, 2007)

BlackWolfie said:
			
		

> TundraWolfBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. Or someone could start a thread about it...


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't HAVE a fursona.

But Amana, who is commonly MISTAKEN for my fursona. She uses a sickle and a staff. Both of which are powerful magical weapons. Amana's power is through the roof anyway, which is because rather then my fursona, she's actually meant to be an uber-villain in a SETTING. And uber-villains should be overwhelmingly powerful. That makes the struggle against them interesting.


----------



## kogie (Sep 4, 2007)

Kogie uses a small katana that can be held in his muzzle and ark uses a staff with a blade at the end. and no i don;lt mean a spear


----------



## Wolf-Light (Oct 28, 2007)

Lasers?

[/i]Mallats?[/i]

Next thing you'll be telling me somebody uses anuke strapped to thier back...

Look. A staff is really the best friend of any self-respecting warrior. Not only can it be used as a variaty of items such as a clothes line, but anything that can't be stopped by six feet of solid oak isn't gonna be fazed by anything else.

However, Gauntlets are pretty good too. Get in real close to do some real damage and they're even sharper than your natural claws.[/i]


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Oct 28, 2007)

Badger HEavy assault rifle.

6.8 MM rounds, and 8 Shot 30 MM Grenade launcher.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Oct 28, 2007)

Not my fursona, but favorite character - uses a sword-cane. It's stylish and understated, he likes the personal touch, getting in nice and close, and he's so damn nearisghted he's a lousy shot.


----------



## Emil (Oct 28, 2007)

Various firearms, but prefers bladed weapons. 
This one actually


----------



## erete (Oct 28, 2007)

Depends on which form he's in. one uses kunais, poisoned needles, and a little dot that can destroy matter, controled by telekinesis (chakara strings more accuratly). Another can summon and use any weapons, but prefers claws, spears, bows, katanas, and pick axes. my last one can control the elements themselves, but can't touch any objects (and even some people)


----------



## webkilla (Oct 28, 2007)

my fursonas all have the same mighty armament:

THE POWER OF A WEBCARTOONIST BACKING THEM UP!


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 28, 2007)

Let's see: my fursona would be armed with a GLOCK 19, a Benelli Nova tactical shotgun, and, on rare occasions, a PP-19 Bizon.

Oh yes, and the ability to look dead sexy in a trench coat.


----------



## Lupinrager (Oct 29, 2007)

my "fursona", has a few forms of attack and weaponry...all fantasy based
his primary weapon is a large scythe called 'Eong'(despite the fact that we don't know how to fight with scythes). To reflect my indecisive nature, it works like a puzzle, where the slightest adjustment makes a new weapon (i.e. turn it around, grab the blade and it's a rifle)
secondary weapon: a pair of large gauntlets that change shape due to their living nature into blades, whips, or large cannons, limited by only imagination.


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2007)

Ya know, I'm a bit traditional, and all I can see myself with is a baseball bat.  Wood, not metal, cuz if it breaks you can stab em with it.


----------



## jcfynx (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't have a weapon. Why would I have a weapon?


----------



## MilkHermit (Oct 29, 2007)

A Glock, and I'm a proud member of the Association of Small Mammals with Guns. C:


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 29, 2007)

o.o you know, my fursona is a sweet little catterfly thingie.
What...exactly, would be a good weapon for that?


----------



## Lobar (Oct 29, 2007)

Because so many others have the misguided notion that being a small squirrel is an invitation to eat him, Lobar has taken to concealing a knife in a sheath in his tail with which to stab fleshy mouthparts with.

I also gave him the magical power to create endothermic fire, which draws in light and heat to break the bonds of oxidized molecules, but he hasn't really used it much.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 29, 2007)

A flaming scythe


----------



## Paul Revere (Oct 29, 2007)

Telekinesis.  I don't even need a gun.  I grab bullets in mid air and throw them back at half the speed of light.


----------



## jesuslistenstoblackmetal (Oct 29, 2007)

Mine's a pacifist, but I'd use a good ol' 6-shot Revolver if I had to choose a gun.


----------



## FanaticRat (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, he doesn't have any "weapons" per se, but he can use psychokinesis, most notably pyrokinesis.


Although he sucks at it, anyway...fortunately, I don't do a lot of RPs...


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Oct 29, 2007)

The Burning Judgemnet of Jyggalag: Jyggalags' Claymore bonded with a Grand, Black Soul Gem. I have to recharge it every 25 hits.
Daedric Fire: A Daedric bow bonded Grand, Black Soul Gem. It burns the target with Fire and Ice


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 29, 2007)

Noxious Amnesia gas... usually from the hole in my ass.


----------



## Krystalynn (Oct 29, 2007)

Weeeellllllll.....

Kyrlynn: 
Bane Hound self - Claws, teeth, scythe-like bone tailtip, and a few powerful spells, as best a quadroped critter can muster~
Rarely-used anthro form - Spells derived from the school of necromancy. Some Void Magickas. A short sword and a glass shield.

Krystalynn: Midieval: Two dirks, a longsword, and a single-shot small musket. Some minor spell casting abilities~
Modern: No weap0ns~
Sci-fi: A small pistol with one extra magazine, a VDC Corp. ARK-89 rifle (30 round magazine, double-barreled type weapon.) with two extra mgazines, and a hand grenade.

Wanderer: 

Post-Apocalyptic type - A small dirk tucked in her boot, a unique weapon that is a combination between a Military pick and a small submachine gun. The end of the pick has a 3 barreled type gun, similar to a gatlling gun, but spins much much slower, and draws from a small magazine. The other end is a basic, thinner scythe-like blade, with a small wood covering that can be pulled down to made it able to be used as the stock of the weapon. And its name is Wilheim.~


----------



## Vore Writer (Oct 29, 2007)

My fursona, once I come up with one, uses his stomach as a weapon. Hell, it's the perfect way to kill somebody without leaving behind any evidence.


----------



## Paul Revere (Oct 29, 2007)

How does he get rid of the bones?  (  curious >< )


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 30, 2007)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> How does he get rid of the bones?  (  curious >< )



Courtesy flush? -v(o_0)v-


----------



## Spix (Oct 30, 2007)

Bare fists and claws. And maybe I'll whack you with my giant tail.


----------



## stoelbank (Oct 30, 2007)

seems like having a weapon is popular these days, if my fursona would have a weapon it would probably be his brain, a slingshot/bow and a sword or air pressure gun. Yes, based on myself as well :wink:

[attachment=1942]


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Oct 30, 2007)

My Fursona- 2 foot,rust covered piece of rebar

Me in real life--2 foot,rust covered piece of rebar

what a Coincidence ^-^


----------



## Atariwolf (Oct 30, 2007)

Mine, a scientist, uses a vast array of particle and energy based weapons, as well as a wide variety of chemical compounds he carries around with him on his belt holsters.

And a crowbar.  Hell knows how many times a well-used crowbar has saved a scientists life.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Oct 30, 2007)

Itachi uses books of various sizes that he draws out of his hammerspace to crush/beat things to death, his dry wit. His claws. As far as guns go; AK-47 7.62x39 soviet assualt rifle, RPG-7v(some times somethings just need to stop existing:twisted, and a Luger P-08 9mm pistol.

Kazuki (the furry I draw the most, like a second fursonia really) Uses a Katana, scalpes, kunai, socket bayonetts, and a K-bar combat knife as bladed weapons. His claws and fists naturally. And for guns; M1 Garand .30/06 semi-auto rifle, AK-103 7.62x39 soviet assualt rifle, Colt m1911a1 .45ACP pistol, and a Smith & Wesson m29 .44magnum revolver.


----------



## Zestence (Oct 30, 2007)

Automatic rifles FTW! rk-62 is my favorite, but my avatar has M4 because its my favorite weapon in CSS (yh, nerd i is)


----------



## WolfeByte (Oct 30, 2007)

Scathing sarcasm.  

Or maybe that's just me, and I think it's him, and maybe we're both imagining it's more scathing than it is.

And this thread is just awesome.  Really.


----------



## Hornwolf (Oct 30, 2007)

Tooth and claw! A last resort is my horns... stabby stabby!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 30, 2007)

Doug knows how to use a gun (Since the kind where he's from fits into his pocket), a Bo Staff, and is a brown belt in Karate, although he doesn't fight unarmed more.


He prefers to use magic or, if he's Doulstrasz (Dragon form), to just spit a bunch of Acid on them.


----------



## Nidonemo (Oct 30, 2007)

My fursona is skilled with the staff.

He usually uses magic/mana though. Elemental magic is his specialty. Fire blasts, icy mist, thundershocks...


----------



## tyrusgalenov (Oct 30, 2007)

My character uses his sword (Moonlight; a five-foot long, double-edged, long sword), pyrokinesis and aura techniques (think Hadoken type stuff), and his overall agility to throw his opponents off balance.

My friends uses a 1,000 pound guitar that only he can pick up to smash people's faces to oblivion. (He borrowed the idea of a guitar as a weapon from FLCL and came up with a plausible way it would BE a weapon)

Come after us... I DARE YOU!  *growls menacingly*


----------



## Cygnus421 (Nov 1, 2007)

hmm... i haven't worked on my story in way too long, so i really dont have much developed...  Cygnus perfers a double-barrel shotgun if he needs a weapon at all.  Most of the time he just goes unarmed.

Hurit is another female vixen character of my story who has an amazing ability with a crossbow.  She prefers it over a sniper rifle because it is silent, has a further range, and is actually much more deadly.

i haven't really thought about my other characters yet, but other than those two, I got 5 more:  Scott, Meli, Krien, 
Musaris and Rusolo... 

Ok, now that im extremely off topic, ill shut up


----------



## Nightintodream (Nov 1, 2007)

i use a english browed sword with inscritions on it with my chakara *i do use the sword in real life  *


----------



## RaSona (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, my most commonly used fursona is a weaponsage, so he can use more or less anything.

My most personal fursona, (RaSona) he's a necromancer, but generally if he's thwapped he'll just whimper and rub his boo-boo. ^^;


----------



## kittles (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't really have a fursona as such, but my various characters have lots of weapons. xD

One will use anything she can find.
Another has a six/seven foot long scythe  
Another will just hit you with her tamborine. ><

..yeah.


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Nov 3, 2007)

Weeelll... the character I have thats closest to one of these 'fursona' thangs is pretty much unarmed. But they'd probably do what I'd do if they needed to use a weapon. And just go with a gun.

Other CHARACTERS I have have all sorts of weapons.


----------



## Rashkah (Nov 4, 2007)

Cougara (she doesnt have an official name so I call her like that ) she basically bears huge melee weapons, double edged two handed axes, barbaric swords and polearms. She fights with her fists and claws too ;P


----------



## PyroVulpine (Nov 8, 2007)

My fursona, Scott Arcand if you must know his name, has several weapons. Perhaps quite obviously, his favourite weapon is a flamethrower. His second favourite is a .50cal sniper rifle. He doesn't carry both at the same time, because that would be just too awkward. However, he does always carry a silenced 9mm pistol and a 6" hunting knife for when his larger weapons become to unwieldy. It's not a weapon, but he wears a leather trenchcoat lined with Kevlar plating for protection.


----------



## Aquin (Nov 9, 2007)

I use a special 1 handed broadsword, which limits spiritual energy release.. as i have quite alot, and its hard to control. The weapon itself can cut through nearly anything, at different charges of spiritual energy, it can transform and i can use more energy. It has 6 stages of release, 6 being the strongest, and most devastating. 

There are names for each stage of release....

The sword's name changes with each stage ascension. 
Stage 1 - Furas
Stage 2 - Kumaf - pronounced Koomaf
Stage 3 - Ruark
Stage 4 - Sonarc
Stage 5 - Ronan
Stage 6 - Zire

The names don't have much of a meaning yet, i am still working on that. Aquin at his current strength can only safetly wield up to the 4th stage, as 5 and 6 could kill nearley anything as well as himself. 6 especially.

I can only ascend to the next stage if the sword has enough combat charge.

I also wield 2 lazer pistols that work co-op style with the sword.... both guns, Spectre and Exterminator (Spectre=right and Exterminator=left), fire spirit energy, and can use the sword's charge as ammo. That way i don't risk going into the next sword stage when its unneeded.


----------



## RedVein (Nov 9, 2007)

Mine uses a book, he either sommons his beast friend (Aku)
or bashes people in the head... whitch ever seem more reasonable
at the time.


----------



## Triad Fox (Nov 9, 2007)

A bong, a baggie and a lighter.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Nov 9, 2007)

IN my warhammer 40K fursona form...which is a space marine <.<

I have a Storm Bolter and a Las Sword...they have Las Pistols, Las Guns, and Las Cannons, but wheres the Las Sword love I ask you?

Eitherwise my normal fursona...which usually lives somewhere in a gundam universe...it uses a giant robot >.> Does that work? Cause eitherwise it'll just be a pistol.


----------



## hellpup (Nov 9, 2007)

hellpup tends to just rot on people. It actually started as a joke against people in chat rooms that always wanted to have fights.

***randomfurryx casts somedamnfinalfantasyspell at hellpup***
***hellpup dies***
***hellpup rots on randomfurryx in a friendly manner***
***hellpup gives randomfurryx a big decomposing hug, leaving a bit of himself behind.***

It tended to end ass-hattery rather quickly. Technically, he can fire a pistol but who the hell walks around town with a pair of pistols at all times? 

Lagomorph, despite being the most easily abused character design I have at the moment, doesn't fight. As a player I prefer freaking people out a bit over getting in a virtual pissing contest. It comes through in most of my designs.


----------



## pluslei (Jan 2, 2008)

my character(and myself) is a pacifist.. he wouldn't carry a weapon..due to this he would probably be a healer of some kind........:?


----------



## feilen (Jan 2, 2008)

Um... claws, or a short dagger when availible...


----------



## ChupiTheTerrible (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah... people and their need for _weapons_. That's one nice thing about being a xenomorph... You _are_ the weapon! *Looks at tail.* Though I suppose this thing won't get the same boney chainsaw cut from a good smack with it like most queens or drones have been known to do. But really, why in the world does a personification of yourself have to have a weapon? Are you a warlord? An assassin? I could see someone in the military occasionally having their rifle with them... If Chupi had to take up arms though... He'd probably try to get his hands on an M41A pulse rifle.





99 rounds of caseless, armor piercing rounds and a pump action grenade launcher? Can't go wrong with it! Nearly a century into the AvP books, it's still immensely more flexible and effective than the newer guns that for some reason came to replace it.


----------



## Darkfurryoverlord (Jan 2, 2008)

For all eras, A quaterstaff made of oak wood, firebreath, unarmed fighting, shurikans made of dragon claws, and psychokenisis gained from extreme mental training.


----------



## Scythel (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a dream where I was an anthro fox and had a bow. Shot people with flaming arrows. It was cool. =D

But my fursona would probably have small knives and when those stopped being useful, more concealed weapons. Ninja-ish. :twisted:


----------



## Arbiter (Jan 2, 2008)

My character uses a Death Note to kill his targets. after all, he is a Shinigami


----------



## kylr23 (Jan 2, 2008)

my fur dosnt curry weapions on him bolth rp and non rp.
Thjough a past version of hit did have two swords but nothing to kinky


----------



## zombowshep (Jan 2, 2008)

sits down with a 50 caliber , a flame thrower , ak47 with hallow point bullets , titanium teeth a fur suit of armor , and the power to suck life out of anything that comes cross in his path


----------



## Tiamat X (Jan 2, 2008)

Depending on which form. 

Both have claws and super strength. The more human looking form can summon a posse of demons while the more demonic form has as I've dubbed them "Chaotic Goo Tendrils". :roll:


----------



## Trellek (Jan 3, 2008)

Let's see here....Surge Lance particle rifle, Incinerator plasma pistol, Haelken Blade, Kraken Internal Grenade Launcher with 40 rounds, bio-engineered rabies based nano-virus....Plus I'm strong enough to rip an M1A1 Abrams Main Battle Tank in half.  I possess Tidal Aquamancy which includes a minor command of gravity and the ability to control most liquids within 15' or so....um...I can open riftways to various places, times, and dimensions and can open them virtually anywhere(ask Diego117...I've only been dropping him weird places for a week now).  I occasionally bring weapons out of my den as well though the most common one is the Abuser Anti-Matter cannon.  Oh yeah, and in either my were or my wolf form I have 4" teeth.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 3, 2008)

these
http://i3.ebayimg.com/05/i/000/9d/59/f86f_2.JPG
these
http://therionarms.com/armor/katars.jpg
and these
http://www.dragonimpact.com/dragon/images/ta52mc.jpg  (damn i jus found these on google XD)
Basically close-quarters combat using two or two-sided weaponry.


----------



## TheGru (Jan 3, 2008)

TheGru said:
			
		

> Iris uses a katana, a dagger, and a small amount of spells.



I'm totally changing this to encompass all my characters (Iris' stays the same):

*TSA Characters*
*Gren:* he's unarmed and relies on his spells as his method of attack.
*Khail:* He uses a claymore that belonged to his father and he's quite skilled with it.
*Nightmare:* She uses fear itself as a weapon, as she's mastered mental spells and has powerful dark magic and other offensive spells.
*Kinse:* Unarmed with only hunting experience.
*Orthis:* He's unarmed, but has some magic capability.
*Desmo:* He uses some offensive spells and dark spells, but has quite a few trowing daggers. Unfortunately he can only use them in flight as only his foot claws are dexterous enough to grasp them.

*Samurai Characters* (NOTE: Their weapons are named.)
*Rishra Oyoko:* Aginaka (Katana)
*Miyamoto Kazuma:* Toshiga (Naginata), and Tengnaga (Katana)
*Anika:* Unarmed; she has extensive martial skill and despises weapons. She also has powerful magical ability and has an affinity for spirit magic.


----------



## tru7h (Jan 17, 2008)

Mine has claws and doesn't need much more.


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Jan 17, 2008)

Let's see...to date I have had...two and a half "furries". One was a shapeshifter, so he only counts as half a furry.

Marl (Furry Form) - A simple sword and a pair of Uzis.

Gamma (Stag Beetle) - A glaive and the occasional Ride Armor (Megaman influenced, meh).

Mothra Lagoon (Moth With a Shameless Ripoff of a Name) - Dual rapiers.

As you can see, I preferred to keep my characters' armaments rather...light. Especially considering they each have elemental powers (and shapeshifting on Marl's part). Marl's fire, Gamma's lightning, and ML is...well, you figure it out. Also, no this is not my full list of characters. These are just the only ones who have ever had "furry" forms.


----------



## Zentio (Jan 17, 2008)

My fursona carries around a katana. Doesn't really use it though, more for just looks xP
I only have it cause I find them interesting. 
My human character usually has one too.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 17, 2008)

colonel Nathanial Locke: 
the GR7c (combine) "raven" electronic fire bolt action assault weapon
7.5mm depleted uranium armor piercing rounds.
600 rounds per min.
with a 2x optical and 5x digital zoom scope with night vision
with a lazer dot sight and LED flashlight.

sidearm: P92 .50cal bolt action pistol.

and finally a titanium/steel composite combat knife.

private Jason Cubb:
XR7 machine pistol.
300 rounds per min, 9mm hollow tip rounds
lazer dot sight.

G978c sniper rifle. magnetically operated  , nitrogen cooled.
12mm plasma slug anti-matter weapon


----------



## xLadyxFelinex (Jan 17, 2008)

My weapons are anything I can get my paws on, from clicky-pens to kitchen knives and beyond. Plus a 2000-pound maroon Pontiac Fiero. 

In art, though, my weapon of choice is a nice, simple flamethrower, or other incendiary device.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, my character usually tends to use extendable batons.. since I use 'em. xD They're fun.


----------



## caeldragon (Jan 17, 2008)

I tend not to use weapons, as I have said on my Account page, but when faced with a situation that my word magic fails to fix, I like the scimitar.  Paired with a dagger, as to not be a copycat   My primary defense is the aforementioned magic, there are plenty of verbs i could make you do instead of attack me, and plenty of nouns I can summon to keep you away, not to mention many modifiers that can assist my comrades.  As a last resort, I have lightning/air magic, but its not as strong.

Rain, my love and constant companion, is fond of the longsword, but is much better at making sure you never land a hit on her.  

Arithar is our big meatshield.  He NEEDS no weapon, just claws, bite, tail, and Breath (he's a silver dragon). 

I have to thank the maker of this thread, because this thread gave me inspiration for a story to post on my FA account that doesn't suck or is not furry in nature.  Keep this one going, it's fun to read!


----------



## Lord Eon (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, my fursona is essentially the character of Eon Squirrel in my comic. He ended up becoming a Jedi, so that answers that question; his weapon of choice is a lightsaber. Also he's a pilot and he does occasionally use a starfighter based on the Pyro-GL from Decent (although the weapons systems are a bit different, due to my comic's universe); it comes with two laser cannons, a railgun, and air-to-air concussion missiles. 

Originally, before Eon started training to become a Jedi, he used a variety of melee weapons when he had the need to fight, but usually he carried a broadsword. He had a brief flirtation with a katana and I did consider giving him a longbow for a while, but it was already a bit daft that he used such archaic weapons, considering the semi-futuristic setting. But, part of the reason for that, really, is because Eon does not like guns, has never carried one, and always avoids using them.


----------



## Kinday (Jan 17, 2008)

Of all the things Iâ€™ve put my paws on, Iâ€™d say hammers and lots of them, one for every situation.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1012820/


----------



## talakestreal (Jan 17, 2008)

My characters are all female, draconic, and magickal.  They don't need weopons to get their points across.  ^__^  

That being said, if they were ever in a fight against  a gun, my girls are the kinda folk that would look at the gun, melt it, then laugh and walk away.  

No violence is good.  ^__^ We're pacifists.


----------



## Twitchtail (Jan 18, 2008)

I actually have two main fursonas I use lol.
The first uses a Barrett M82A1 loaded with Raufoss Mk.228 (i believe, i can never remember the number lol) explosive rounds. He also has a Kriss prototype SMG (look it up its awesome), an IMI Desert Eagle, and a combat knife in a forearm sheath.
The second uses an M4 with a drum magazine, laser scope and forward handgrip, and a pair of Desert Eagles lol.
And since both of em are felines, the boths use claws and fangs as well.

I also have a load of other characters that ive used for one or two roleplays....my favourite would be the one that can phase through solid objects, and thus can literally tear your heart out without leaving a mark


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 19, 2008)

His own body aka knees, elbows, fists, feet, head.

A medium sized combat knife about 11" in length.

Two customized Beretta 98s 9mm JSP.

And secondary weapons which are his own but are only used in serious cases.

A customized XM8 rifle 5.56 AP.

A katana.

And another sidearm for back up. A USP .45 JHP.

My mind likes to wander so I have a couple of goodies.

Edit:





			
				Twitchtail said:
			
		

> I actually have two main fursonas I use lol.
> The first uses a Barrett M82A1 loaded with Raufoss Mk.228 (i believe, i can never remember the number lol) explosive rounds.



211?

-Onyx


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Jan 20, 2008)

Usually an M4 or M4A1. Can range through various other things from knives to swords and miniguns.

But the M4/M4A1 with a flashlight mounted on the right handle-RIS rail is pretty standard. The M4 is a lovely gun.


----------



## KeenyFox (Jan 20, 2008)

Does an electric guitar count? :roll: I hate firearms.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 20, 2008)

A dagger.

As much as she has practice with firearms, Ceceil carries around a dagger.

Well, unless you take Ethesir R1 into the equation. Then it's a case of "there goes the neighborhood".


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 20, 2008)

My Character Ainoko carries a 30" dirk in addition to a 8' staff. The following attachment has a good description of his dirk.


----------



## Kisuke (Jan 20, 2008)

Hooray for Katana's.


----------



## Amaroq (Jan 21, 2008)

Magic. Yup, just magic.

I've formed lots of theories about how magic would work if it was real, and Amaroq's magic was constructed from these theories.

He's not even a magical powerhouse either. He doesn't overwhelm his opponents with raw power. He overwhelms them with strategic and resourceful use of the limited power he has.

In a nutshell, he has to concentrate on heartwarming thoughts. The warm inner feeling is one's spirit generating excess spiritual energy. He can draw the excess out and make use of it.

He can do two things with it. Either convert it into another form of energy (fire, electric, kinetic), or he can use it as it is for more intangible purposes... a way of 'programming' his spells, you could say.

It's simple and has strict limits. Spiritual energy can't do anything physical unless it's converted. Only Kinetic energy can be used to move objects or make shields. Nothing can be 'summoned'. No creation of solid matter. No controlling solid matter without using up Kinetic energy. Spiritual energy can only be converted into other types of energy. You get the idea.

Yet even with such a seemingly limited set of abilities, I have created an entire repertoire of moves that pretty much guarantees victory, even over those who are more powerful than Amaroq if he plays his cards right.

Due to the way Amaroq goes about drawing out his energy, you can tell that he's ready for combat by the calm, blissful smile on his face.

He usually keeps to himself and experiments with his magic, trying to come up with new ways of using it. He only seeks other magic users when he wants to test himself or try out his newest moves.

EDIT:
ChupiTheTerrible, I often have dreams of Xenomorphs. xD It's been a while since I've had one, but if I could categorize my dreams into groups, Xeno dreams would be the highest numbering category by far.

My Xeno dreams vary. Sometimes I'm on the run from one or a few. Sometimes I'm on the run from a whole hive of them as they overwhelm an installation full of unsuspecting scientists and/or soldiers. (I stay one step ahead of them while the people I pass get trapped in and taken.) Sometimes I see the dream from an above view and I'm commanding the hive as it takes over the installation, often times overseeing stealthily planting eggs and facehuggers and the capturing of loners during the initial steps of the takeover. I've even had a dream where I had a Queen and one of her Drones as pets. That one had a heartwarming boy-and-his-dog feel to it.


----------



## ALU (Jan 21, 2008)

mine uses a mixture of edged wepons preferring: an ULU, kukri, bowie knife, a straight razor and an obsidian bladed scalpel


----------



## Trellek (Jan 24, 2008)

Not gonna try answering that here.  IM me as yahoo's haelkentrellek and we can discuss how I fight.  Because, with all honesty, the weapons I generally carry are often difficult to explain.  The Surge Lance and Instigators both being excellent examples.


----------



## Twitchtail (Jan 24, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm probably, I can never remember it, and right now my net is hardly working so I can't check it. Ah well.


----------



## talbotdarkpaws666 (Jan 24, 2008)

my caracter talbot/shin as he is called in some stories. is a kitsune so he mostly only uses kitsune-bi(foxfire) but if he uses weapons he goes for dubble lian hooks(or how you call them) but my caracter prevers to be left alone in his forrest.:!:


----------



## Focke-Wulf (Jan 27, 2008)

Focke-Wulf uses an M16 on burst setting, it has a digital camo pattern and has an ACOG scope on it and it kicks serious rear end. 8)


----------



## Slyther (Jan 28, 2008)

Depends what kind of fight my character is involved in.

First of all, I have some natural weapons, which include the standard claws, fangs, and natural raw strength. In addition to these however, the spade on the end of my dragons tail has a hidden blade in it that essentially can be used as a natural sword. I also have some magical ability, but prefering melee combat I only tend to use it when I most need it.

For weapons my character uses, he has a pair of swords that he dual-wields, and with the addition of his tail blade that's 3 blades you gotta worry about when fighting him. If I get stuck in range combat I'll usually use magic, but I also have a plasma rifle and an energy pistol.


----------



## Skumm (Jan 28, 2008)

My fursona uses her tail. Can strike like lightning and the end of it is a scorpion's tail, full of poison so acidic it turns bone/muscles/whatever into organic sludge.


----------



## Convel_Firesong (Jan 28, 2008)

Well my fursona uses his claws and fangs but he also specializes in a hand and a half Irish broadsword and he is also proficent in magick.


----------



## theg90 (Jan 29, 2008)

I use my, um, "sword."  If ya know what I mean!  *wink wink*


----------



## firefox11790 (Jan 29, 2008)

uh... a m249...a shotgun... and a railgun. yeah.


----------



## Odjit-Sanura (Jan 29, 2008)

The weapons my fursona would use would be a staff or glaive, a bow, a nodatchi (not sure on the spelling....freakishly long japanese sword), possibly small daggers, and her paintbrush.


----------



## crasheart (Jan 29, 2008)

ooo thats a tuffy my fursona switiches from time to time, a 50 inch katana which i called "Souba" and a broadsword that looks like the master sword which i called "Heavens Abyss"


----------



## Greeb (Jan 29, 2008)

Fire, claws, tail, teeth, what can a averege dragon use ^^


----------



## Tycho (Jan 29, 2008)

One of them, anyway >:3

There's more, but for now this will do.


----------



## harden13 (Jan 29, 2008)

Mine would be links master sword and the hylian shield


----------



## Thietogreth (Jan 29, 2008)

Does everything that can be seen, felt, touched, or measured on a molecular scale count :3


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Jan 30, 2008)

I use the Claws on my hands, the Teeth in my jaw, my Tail, and the Killing claws on my feet.
But the most deadly weapon I have is my brain. For I am a thinking predator.


----------



## Dingo_The_Azul (Jan 30, 2008)

I would say a rather long lance with a slender blade, created similarly to the Longinus.
I would say a rather long lance with a slender blade, created similarly to the Longinus.


----------



## OmegaForever (Feb 2, 2008)

My Yoshi form uses Garnetella (Umbrella), and my Mimiga form uses Garnetella (Shotgun). My Hume form is balanced, and can use all forms of Garnetella.


----------



## owltalons (Feb 2, 2008)

Mine uses a feathered spear elegent and deadly.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Feb 2, 2008)

Me playing Oblivion:


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 2, 2008)

I should actually fix my description.  What I should have said is all weapons imaginable and not yet imagined.


----------



## Blackfang (Feb 3, 2008)

Mine uses a Scalpel


----------



## Arthur_Aqvila (Feb 3, 2008)

Well Melee Weapon its the Shaolin Monk Spade and for Medium Range 2 Desert Eagles and Long Range its the Walther Sniper Rifle that is seen in one of the James Bond movies that he unpacks from a suitcase and puts together.

 but my Fursona in Roleplay ALWAYS uses his Shaolin Monk Spade unless the other combatant is staying out of range as he doesnt like the impersonal feeling he gets when he uses ranged weapons.


----------



## sage_mines (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't use any weapons, but in self defense I may have to use my claws.


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, my fursona knows shadow magic, so he hides his Sapphire-encrusted katana in his shadow 9which he got from a friend for being their son's godfather).


----------



## rknight (Feb 5, 2008)

in addtion to his claws...and knife
roy's weapon of choice is A Heckler & Koch USP .45 ACP handgun with a Surefire X200a Tactical Light...with class 3 hollow-point ammunition


----------



## DJDarkViper (Feb 5, 2008)

HK USP .45 ACP w/ Silencer
HK MP7 A1 w/ Silencer
I havent had a chance to choose a melee quite yet, so for now im going with the Gerber Kiowa Tanto


EDIT
Wow reading through some of the pages, im surprised at how many gun users there are, and how popular the handgun variety is, especially the HK brand.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Feb 5, 2008)

GR7 "demon" electronic bolt action assault rifle.
ammo: 52 round mag, 7.5mm armor piercing radioactive slug rounds.
firing rate: upto 600 rounds per min.
attachments: 12 bore 5 round shotgun, chainsaw bayonet, plasma rifle[52ghv, burst], energy grenade launcher, m12 laser/night vision/heat vision dot scope, 50,000 candle power LED flashlight.

side arms: 
desert eagle(updated version).50 (extended 20 round mag/laser sight)
GT-K8 energy battleaxe.


----------



## Zared-Sabretooth (Feb 5, 2008)

teeth, claws...and sometimes a plain wooden staff.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 5, 2008)

...

Uhm..

A meat cleaver 8D http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa291/Satoshix/cleaverlol.png Like that one, lulz.
I'll draw him with it, when I'm less lazy D; And feel like watching Higurashi no naku koro ni kai C:


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 27, 2008)

My fursona uses the M-16A2 with M203 grenade launcher along with the 1911-A1 Colt .45 when up close and personal he uses a custom sword and the M9 combat knife. along with different rocket launchers


----------



## RallyArt (Feb 27, 2008)

If I had a fursona this would be a simple question. so here comes my
answer.

.50 bmg bolt action rifle.

Yeah that katana you threatened me with... I hope its a mile long.:lol:

as for my rant below please do not take offense. Take anything I say with a grain of salt.

and as a weapons specialist reading some of the answers are just plain funny. The mental image of your fursona carrying huge gun(s) is hilarious. When I was in the desert I didnt want to carry more than one. Im suprised no one said mini gun. and no you cant carry it. Its impossible.

and if you ever get the chance to buy a desert eagle. Im warning you now. DONT. holly wood just jazzed it up. Its big yes, Its loud yes, Its powerful yes... its also bulky, unaccurate, and well it sucks. I'd rather have a beretta 92fs and I hate beretta 92fs, also unaccurate but not as bad as the deagle and carries more rounds.

also,

M9 = bayonet
kabar = combat knife

and what is a class 3 hollow point?

/rant

*Goes back to corner*


----------



## quill (Feb 27, 2008)

Her sharp tongue, her wits, and her sense of humor >D

If worse comes to worse, she's got a Glock 17 hidden somewhere along with her knife. lol


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 27, 2008)

A wrist-attached katar, one of them, and that's it.


----------



## Nanaki-XIII (Feb 28, 2008)

Nanaki used to use one of these when he first started about the community. (He needed money, man!)

After being a family man, he's chilled, has no weapons, and lives a normal life.

OR DOES HE!? DUN DUN DUUUUUUUN!


----------



## Pissy Badger (Feb 28, 2008)

HIS BARE FUCKING FISTS.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 28, 2008)

Regular:

Sword: You will die!

Star wars

Two Double Bladed Light sabers: You will die quickly!


D&D

Infernomancer fire: I will rape your corpse painfully, then you will die quickly!


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 28, 2008)

whoops....


----------



## NinjaWolf (Feb 29, 2008)

a scythe-hunter of souls...and a katana...and a rifle of 80 bullets per second


----------



## NythWolf (Mar 1, 2008)

she uses a magic back which and hold any thing even a tub or a car anything she wants. or she carries a bladed staf or a plain staf


----------



## Kit-Ryu (Mar 1, 2008)

Kit: She doesn't really have a weapon but I like the thought of her having a halberd or a wicked looking scythe.

German shepherd/coyote mix fursona: Good looks, charm, and wit. Usually if wit and stuff doesn't work, and he cant flee, then he uses his jaws.  Nothing works better than tearing someones throat out.  But he could take ya down with whatever is lying around if he doesn't want to get messy.


----------



## Chanticleer (Mar 1, 2008)

tranquilizer dart gun, cattle prod, pepper spray, basically any kind of NLW

Also a collapse able titanium spear, to deter people who have incredible leaping powers. Just place the but of the spear against the ground and let them impale themselves.


----------



## ZenryuDoC (Mar 4, 2008)

RallyArt said:
			
		

> If I had a fursona this would be a simple question. so here comes my
> answer.
> 
> .50 bmg bolt action rifle.
> ...



Wow. someone who knows weapons...finally. your right d eagles do suck. I'm actually a fan of the 1911 or a .454 Casual.

i hate M16A2s'...A4s' are so much better. I have a Barett .50 Cal and a crap load of Kabars. I also have my issued M9 Bayonet, but it's dull. My Kabars are a lot sharper. The only time i carry my M16 is when I'm at work at the shelter or the chow hall. BTW...I'm a Marine who is in Iraq, just in case you wanted to ask. 

To answer your question...don't quote me on this i could be wrong. The last time i heard, a class 3 hollow point is an explosive round. It's made to go through bulletproof vests. To me, hollow points aren't fun. It's much more fun just watching a head fly off. *BOOM!!! Head Shot!*


----------



## ZenryuDoC (Mar 4, 2008)

Onto my fursona. He uses a broadsword-class bastard sword (don't take offense, that is it's real name) and a .454 Casual pistol. Occasionally a scythe or a .50 caliber sniper rifle. Very occasionally.


----------



## chamo (Mar 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:
			
		

> One of them, anyway >:3
> 
> There's more, but for now this will do.


Yay, gotta love Fellblades :3

My fursona does not use any weapons.


----------



## Kuvera (Mar 9, 2008)

Depends whether she's on the job or not. (She's a military chick)

 Modern/while working: 1 G3 Rifle (Often used), 1 G36 Rifle with attachable knife bayonet, 1 Remington 870 Shotgun, & KA-BAR battle knife. (Not all worn simultaniously)

 While not working: Nodaichi sword (Normally keeps at home), & a M1911 pistol.

 Yesh. :3


----------



## Stryke (Mar 9, 2008)

Bare hands.  8)


----------



## ZenryuDoC (Mar 9, 2008)

Kuvera said:
			
		

> Depends whether she's on the job or not. (She's a military chick)
> 
> Modern/while working: 1 G3 Rifle (Often used), 1 G36 Rifle with attachable knife bayonet, 1 Remington 870 Shotgun, & KA-BAR battle knife. (Not all worn simultaniously)
> 
> ...



wow...another military fursona. I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE!!!
BTW...while not working in RL and in terms of my fursona we use this:
[attachment=2663]
it is a twin blade set...8 inch blades with bladestoppers


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Weapons of choice for my fursona:

Colt Python revolver
Uzi submachine gun
FN Minimi Light Machine Gun
Flamethrower


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 10, 2008)

Lets ask him....hmm..
Jinx says:

-a wakazishi
-SPAS 12 gauge
-TEC9 fully automatic conversion
-Technika super magnum 98 destroyer with 20mm cannon rounds
-AK-47.


----------



## SachiCoon (Mar 10, 2008)

Nipples of justice.


----------



## brodycatsmouth (Mar 10, 2008)

A guitar.   KABONG!


----------



## Ledge (Mar 10, 2008)

Bear-Belly thunder drum!...Er... >>

Oh! Bearell-Rolling!...And when that fails...Getting mad and Were-bearell rolling. >>;

...Aside from that...If put in a Ye olde, setting... I suppose a Bo staff or bare paws...

For futuristic... 

Something psionic. No question about it. PsiKnife, YAY!...

For present day...Rolling around lobbing grenades at everyone. x.x


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 11, 2008)

weren't Fang and Claws the best?


----------



## Project_X (Mar 11, 2008)

I use an arm cannon called the Morph Gun, MG for short. I scans things, then uses it itself. =)


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 13, 2008)

5 gallons of unleaded and a liter, oh and a colt 1911[/align]
recent change dual .357 long barrel revolvers and a mauser k-98


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Apr 13, 2008)

*gropes myself*

do I need to say more?


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Apr 13, 2008)

My fursona uses martial arts and trademark techniques that were past down from generation to generation and wrestling moves rarely. He uses his fist and can shoot lazers out of his fingers and the pokeing of pressure points to make the opponent unable to move for a while.


----------



## Jack (Apr 13, 2008)

my fursona is one of those king of blades types wiealding dual swords and moving with un natural ghost like speed. threten me with a gun if you will but can you shoot what you can not see.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 13, 2008)

A lightsaber, first and foremost, but in ore realistic areas he uses a USP tactical with suppressor, if he ahs to, he hates guns (like me!)


----------



## Turioko (Apr 13, 2008)

(Fursona is based of self)
Hmmm, I don't really like to fight, but if it came too it. . .

Past: Dagger and natural weapons

Present: Probably some sort of Supressed semi-automatic rifle, and also natural weapons : D.

Future: Han-Solo esque pistol or some type of Laser Rifle, scoped, and Future Dagger? I don't care much for Sci-Fi.

If I had to fight, it'd be stealthy, and quick to the point.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 13, 2008)

Os said:
			
		

> Pencil and paper.  The pen is mightier than the sword.


Shame you've only got a pencil then... <(>_>)>



As for me, I just throw Snicker bars at people and shout "GET SOME NUTS!" at the top of my voice.

Works _almost_ every time. <(^-^)>


----------



## Krystalynn (Apr 13, 2008)

I should draw a better version of that.


----------



## Arden (Apr 14, 2008)

>.> I don't use weapons .... ok so maybe two staff Scythes,
one named Eden (after the Garden of Eden)
other named Dis (after the City in hell named Dis)
and of course a Claymore named "Hades" ^.^


----------



## grayfur22 (Apr 14, 2008)

y use a claymore


----------



## Arden (Apr 14, 2008)

grayfur22 said:
			
		

> y use a claymore



Well one : Cuz its bad ass
and two : it helps build up the arm muscles the more you use it and eventually the arms would build up enough to only use one arm with the claymore instead of using both hands ^.^


----------



## Oni (Apr 14, 2008)

A very elegant longsword and manipulation of the elements are what my character uses as weapons.


----------



## gruz (Apr 14, 2008)

i usually carry a long handled hammer but if it's not on hand i just use the lined up ladies (knuckles) they're always on hand (gedit?)


----------



## gunnerboy (Apr 14, 2008)

My fursona is a spiritual, indian type bear, and as such I would use a bow ( compound or recurve) and a very large,very deadly handaxe. Plus any aid he gets from his guiding spirits.


----------



## CheezWizTimeLord (Apr 14, 2008)

stainless Puma model 92 in 44 mag cut down to a mare's leg.

leverguns ftw


----------



## rev (Apr 14, 2008)

daggers and two katanas


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 14, 2008)

As normal Easog, good ol' fashioned weaselly wrath.
As a kamaitachi, a sickle named Tsukoyomi, and two sai named Lugh and Arawn


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 14, 2008)

Lanceleoghauni said:
			
		

> A lightsaber, first and foremost, but in ore realistic areas he uses a USP tactical with suppressor, if he ahs to, he hates guns (like me!)



uses natural weapons when he needs to, but overall condemns violence.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 15, 2008)

He doesn't have a weapon. Why would he have a weapon?


----------



## Slayn (Apr 16, 2008)

two daggers attached to chains for slinging.

and lots of humor!


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Apr 16, 2008)

Not afraid to use teeth and especially claws first. If things get rough, out come his twin scimitars, Chaos and Nightshade.

=^.^=

That, and Magick....


----------



## Diti (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't use weapons, because the Antarctic Treaty System don't allow them.


----------



## Kimmerset (Apr 16, 2008)

Mine uses dashing good looks.  All he does is grin at you and you die.


----------



## Oni (Apr 16, 2008)

Diti said:
			
		

> I don't use weapons, because the Antarctic Treaty System don't allow them.





			
				http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antarctic_Treaty_System said:
			
		

> The treaty has now been signed by 46 countries, including the now-defunct Soviet Union, the United Kingdom, and the United States, and set aside Antarctica as a scientific preserve, established freedom of scientific investigation and banned military activity on that continent



So military activity is banned from Antartica, yet  Antartica is a international scientific preserve?

Hmmm, *Thinks about "scientific research which involves weapons"*

"It's a science base, really!"


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Apr 16, 2008)

My fursona is a Perl interpreter. he uses his trusty File:ath::rmtree() to defeat his enemies.


----------



## Diti (Apr 16, 2008)

Oni said:
			
		

> So military activity is banned from Antartica, yet  Antartica is a international scientific preserve?


Yep.



			
				Oni said:
			
		

> Hmmm, *Thinks about "scientific research which involves weapons"*
> 
> "It's a science base, really!"


Well, you must first import weapons or nevertheless raw material, and all other scientists won't allow you to do this  .


----------



## Oni (Apr 16, 2008)

Diti said:
			
		

> Oni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sure that components of destructive things can be easily concealed and camouflaged to appear to be something else.

Regardless, thank you for sharing that information. Very interesting.


----------



## Wombat (Apr 16, 2008)

Huge as fuck digging claws.

Also, wombats use their enormous bulk when they sense a predator coming down after them to crush them against the roof of their burrow and suffocate them.



Lesson of the day: Fucking with wombats it not a good idea.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 16, 2008)

GR-82 semi-automatic magnetic firing system. 
10 round magazine.
ammunition type: 15mm cm-92 polarized explosive uranium slugs. 
back lit digital ammo/power display(compatible with X-92 visor HUD).
5x optical zoom/night vision scope.

even if you miss your target the explosive capability's of the rounds will shower anything within close proximity with highly radioactive material.

rounds explode on impact.


----------



## RECoyote (Apr 16, 2008)

[size=small]I carry a sawed off Remington 1100 12g semi auto shotgun.  Slung over my right shoulder.  Looking at getting a Mossberg or maybe a police street sweeper(not sure how I'm going to carry the street sweeper thou)[/size]


----------



## Baltis_Exinus (Apr 17, 2008)

Modern: Pair of three-bladed katars.
Future: RCP90 from Perfect Dark: Zero ("You can't hide from me!" - Random Grunt, Halo)


----------



## NoxTigress (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmm... Nox uses...  Packs of rabid ferrets and a (Ban)Hammer (or maybe just a regular Warhammer of sorts.  Since this isn't one of the forums she can get away with banning people on, unlike where the character's 'birth' took place).  

~notices that the person behind the screen is having issues picturing Nox minus her patented 'Banhammer'~


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 18, 2008)

Fantasy: two shortswords with amethyst in the hilt
Modern: G36C supressed, Sig-Sauer P228
Future: XM8 and/or nanosuit, carapace armor.


----------



## Toraie (Apr 26, 2008)

If I had to, I'd use a quarterstaff or I'd throw things. Knives, stars, etc.
No modern, future, w/e. I read too much fantasy for that. <3


----------



## Fu (Apr 26, 2008)

Hidden knives.

Or not-so-hidden fancy daggers.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm going to change my future weapon. Ill still use the XM8. But instead of nanosuit I'm going for the...erm, nanosuit thing that Raiden has in MGS4. And High-frequency blade. 
Just watch the video to see how much that kicks ass. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgiFU03NS6k


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 26, 2008)

Well the nano-suit there that you speak of, is a exosuit, it gives him super fast reflexes and allows him to lift, jump, and do much more his body is actually filled with nano-machines and his blood is synthetic...as the the HF Blade yes, yes it really dose kick ass..

and the X in XM8 means experimental, seeing as the weapon is now discontinued it is still classified as a X but for you to actually own one, it would be a M8 because it is a working model.

Now as for my weapons, unlike the majority of weapons furs here have are not very fancy just a simple HF Blade like Raiden has and either one of two primary's, depending on mood and what the situation is a M4a4 SOPMOD with what ever attachment is needed, or a CheyTac Intervention slightly modified scope with Thermal (Inferred) and Starlight (Light Amplification) Either one of those he uses rarely to begin with and wile Suited up with weapons he has the pink parts of his body coated with charcoal or some type of black paint all the way up to a full body Ghilie suit. If you click on the image in my SIG or go to my FA profile you can get a full description of my char as well as several very, interesting reference pictures... Hehe <3 http://www.furaffinity.net/user/newfdraggie/

For a secondary he uses a wide variety of handguns it really depends on his mood there because he usually carries only one, up to two and that would be the weapon he has out the most. Ranging from a SOCOM MK. 23 .45 APC as his favorite choice to Desert Eagle .50 AE or even two Customized colt 1911's it really doesn't matter because he has trained all his life with just using bare hands and a blade but its better to be prepared and long ranges are harder to use a knife for some odd reason <..<


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 26, 2008)

A customized spear that's all i need.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't think my fursona would ever use a weapon, since he doesn't like hurting people. ^^;


----------



## eevachu (Apr 26, 2008)

Thunderbolts~

ZAP! ZAP!

...With the occasional bout of fire, necromancy, and meat cleaverage~


----------



## Bjorn_Grafeldr (Apr 27, 2008)

So far this is an amazing arsenal of guns, swords and superpowers you guys have listed.  I think a lot of you may have some rage issues


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 27, 2008)

Bjorn_Grafeldr said:


> So far this is an amazing arsenal of guns, swords and superpowers you guys have listed.  I think a lot of you may have some rage issues



I HAD rage issues, but thanks to wonderous powers of psychology I don't anymore.


----------



## Tungen (Apr 27, 2008)

Mine... digs a burrow to escape. If anybody chases him, they get claws in the face.

... Sure, he's a coward, but I doubt he'll fall in combat, savvy?


----------



## Monkeykitten (Apr 27, 2008)

Monkeycat uses an electric mace...

Yeah. :B


----------



## Madness (Apr 27, 2008)

A blunt Claymore is my Fursona's Weapon of choice.


----------



## Tungen (Apr 27, 2008)

Madness said:


> A blunt Claymore is my Fursona's Weapon of choice.



Curses upon Fatboy Slim. I don't think I'll ever be able to read or hear the words "Weapon of Choice" without Christopher Walken popping into my head.


----------



## LainMokoto (Apr 28, 2008)

Lain uses a scythe and her claws which extend out several feet (sorta like Deathstrike from Xmen).


----------



## virus (May 2, 2008)

I just live and somehow seem to get people sick and kill them.


----------



## Kickapoo (May 2, 2008)

I have a tank full of man-eating sharks with lasers!!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 2, 2008)

Kickapoo said:


> I have a tank full of man-eating sharks with lasers!!



Sharks with Fricken lazers attached to thier fricken heads!


----------



## Aurali (May 2, 2008)

my fursona? a large mallet or a bamboo pole.


----------



## Pandaf (May 3, 2008)

Mine is still being made, But Its pretty much a sword, The Handle is four times the length of his hand, The blade is 12 times the length of his hand, Not open lenght wise, Like closed hand stacked ontop of each other. Might increas the length a bit.
I have started to work on Fursona


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 3, 2008)

Pandaf said:


> Mine is still being made, But Its pretty much a sword, The Handle is four times the length of his hand, The blade is 12 times the length of his hand, Not open lenght wise, Like closed hand stacked ontop of each other. Might increas the length a bit.
> I have started to work on Fursona



Your handle is a bit big there, I would rather say a blade about....3/4 of your body length is good if you want a long sword.


----------



## shirei-demon (May 3, 2008)

Hmmm, my actual rabbit fursona doesn't like to get into fights, so therefore really has no weapon. but my "namesake" Shirei uses her claws, kunais, piano wire and even sometimes gun and daggers (she's an assassin, so really anything that can be used to get the job done.)


----------



## Pandaf (May 4, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Your handle is a bit big there, I would rather say a blade about....3/4 of your body length is good if you want a long sword.



I know the handle is big


----------



## SpaderG (May 4, 2008)

Me? I use what I use right now (since all my Fersona is is me in a better skin). A Halberd (fun to hit things from affar or pole-vault) and my metal claw set (5 for each hand. Veeeery easy to handle, since you can just grab an opponents weapon and pull it out of thier grasp). 


         Don't sue me. I don't lie.


----------



## Raja (May 5, 2008)

I'm more of a fantasy type...so when I'm not fighting sword and board I will be using my arcane magical powers.


----------



## Kickapoo (May 5, 2008)

Raja said:


> I'm more of a fantasy type...so when I'm not fighting sword and board I will be using my arcane magical powers.



"I CAST MAGIC MISSLE"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 6, 2008)

My fursona uses two desert eagle .50 side arms and one hunting knife., barely had to use them o.o


----------



## Seas (May 6, 2008)

Fantasy setting: Extendable claw weapons, throwing blades (knives or tri-blades)
Modern setting: Extendable claw weapons, Mp7a1 with silencer
Sci-fi  setting:   Extendable claw weapons, Acid repeater gun with attached poison dart launcher


----------



## Lumpy (May 7, 2008)

tennis balls


----------



## King Ligerion (May 9, 2008)

Name: Ligerion
Gender: Male
Type of Felian: Liger

Weapon: Has a standard energy-powered sword and laser gun. His weapons may be standard but due to the strange power he has, his weapons are more powerful then normal. Later on, obtains the legendary Thunder Destroyer weapon.

Notes (Thunder Destroyer): The end of the pommel is shaped like a long, huge, four barrelled cannon, the overall mouths being claw like. They are closed when in â€˜Sword Formâ€™ bur open when in â€˜Cannonâ€™. Between the cannon and the guard, rests enough space for it to be held by two hands. Each side of the guard is shaped like a huge thunderbolt. The overall weapon has a total of two functions: being used as a two-handed sword with as last, able to transform into a extremely powerful, four-barrelled energy-discharging cannon. Itâ€™s colours are gold, bronze and sliver. The blade itself is forged from a extremely rare, blue ore, that enables the weapon to cut through anything.


----------



## Bambi (May 10, 2008)

Past:   A Pike, 10' long - or - a Hatchet
Present:   AK74, MG3
Future:   God


----------



## HiroJudgement (May 11, 2008)

Regardless of setting, most of it's similar. A sword with very limited alternation capabilities and magic powahzezezez. When the future comes to light, take a robotic exoskeleton into account, too. 8D


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 11, 2008)

When I first created Ty Vulpine, he had a fusion gun over his right paw, but it was eventually removed and is no longer used. He now prefers to use his claws. (His sister uses twin katana blades)


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (May 11, 2008)

Music
Axe
Mini Gun


----------



## Ryozuki Voltt (May 12, 2008)

I've never been fond of many weapons. My fursona, if ever, uses a Katana. It's my most favorite type of sword there is. But most of the time I don't carry a weapon. I have too much magic and meelee combat isn't my thing (if I ever do fight. I don't like to fight). :3


----------



## Icarus (May 13, 2008)

Over-use of super-sci-fi weapons is for pussies.
:3

My char uses Katars (punch-daggers) and Two (most likely two) long/short blades *dual-wield*
Either that or his natural defenses will do fine too.  (shock muscles similar to electric eels in both forearms, acidic regurgitation attack *acid-spitting*, claws, beak, etc)


----------



## Kirbizard (May 13, 2008)

Icarus said:


> Over-use of super-sci-fi weapons is for pussies.
> :3



Yeah, nothing beats Snickers. >=3


<(<_<)>

<(>_>)>

*throws Snicker bar at Icarus*

*GET SOME NUTS!*

*drives off in tank*


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (May 14, 2008)

If I had a fursona, which I don't (anti-furry baby!)

I would use this gun from my most favorite movie of all time.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 14, 2008)

Gubbinz schiwifty-five said:


> If I had a fursona, which I don't (anti-furry baby!)
> 
> I would use this gun from my most favorite movie of all time.



Damn, that's a nice gun.

My char uses a sword and a repeating crossbow.


----------



## Takun (May 14, 2008)

Dual Les Pauls with blades that come off the body facing up at me when playing.  Complete with sonic waves if needed^^


----------



## Azure (May 14, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Dual Les Pauls with blades that come off the body facing up at me when playing.  Complete with sonic waves if needed^^


The POWAH OF ROCK!!  That said,, I utilize a longsword and a dirk, a two bladed fighting style to complement my standing as a thief.  I  also carry a mini crossbow, with many different types of darts, some to put people to sleep, some for poison, some even explode.  You never know.  I also carry various devices, such a flash bombs, mines(for extra hurtinz) and even crude grenades.  Moar as it comes to mind, as it's late.


----------



## LizardKing (May 14, 2008)

Teeth and claw. Maybe a Desert Eagle too when range is needed.


----------



## Takun (May 14, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> The POWAH OF ROCK!!  That said,, I utilize a longsword and a dirk, a two bladed fighting style to complement my standing as a thief.  I  also carry a mini crossbow, with many different types of darts, some to put people to sleep, some for poison, some even explode.  You never know.  I also carry various devices, such a flash bombs, mines(for extra hurtinz) and even crude grenades.  Moar as it comes to mind, as it's late.



Damn right power of rock!


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 14, 2008)

I'd use my Q powers


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 14, 2008)

Gubbinz schiwifty-five said:


> If I had a fursona, which I don't (anti-furry baby!)
> 
> I would use this gun from my most favorite movie of all time.



Aw man that it such an awesome gun.


----------



## MetronomeCat (May 14, 2008)

So uh...What are the weapons for?


----------



## Aldog076 (May 14, 2008)

I use a modified M4 carbine, a USP as a sidearm, and if both of those fail..i use my own paws to ripe the enemy apart..


----------



## Ratte (May 14, 2008)

a modifiable sword, which its form changes upon Spirit Globes

a staff, which form changes on Photographs of forgotten memories

and Claws, which change depending on Demon Level aquired + Demon Spirit Globes

All must be fashioned into materials for weapons.

It'd be a fun vid-game =3


----------



## EricTheMoogle (May 14, 2008)

Hmph.  Who needs weapons when a good Firaga woul-  What?  Out of MP?  RUN AWAY!


----------



## Ratte (May 14, 2008)

EricTheMoogle said:


> Hmph.  Who needs weapons when a good Firaga woul-  What?  Out of MP?  RUN AWAY!



Thundaga and Firaga = yes

No/low MP = FUCK!


----------



## Kirbizard (May 14, 2008)

MetronomeCat said:


> So uh...What are the weapons for?



Killing? Attacking? Mauling?





*throws Snicker bar at MetronomeCat too*

*GET SOME NUTS!*


----------



## blixbunneh (May 15, 2008)

My character uses dual katana's when he has to otherwise he hates fighting and weapons.


----------



## MetronomeCat (May 15, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> Killing? Attacking? Mauling?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Killing wha-HOLYSHIT OM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM all gone.


----------



## Ratte (May 15, 2008)

MetronomeCat said:


> Killing wha-HOLYSHIT OM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM all gone.



wtf!?!?!!1!


----------



## Entlassen (May 15, 2008)

Being that my fursona is still under construction (and by that I mean I'm a lazy fuck and haven't made one yet), I couldn't really say for sure.

What I could say with some certainty is that he would use a scoped P90, some MK3A2 Grenades, Molotov Cocktails, and some kind of Bowie Knife.


----------



## Eltes (May 15, 2008)

Far to lazy. 
If absolutely required to fight, she has a decently strong sucker punch?


----------



## Kirbizard (May 15, 2008)

MetronomeCat said:


> Killing wha-HOLYSHIT OM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM all gone.



...


I need to rethink my strategy. <(._.)>

In the meantime, while the opponent is feasting on Snicker bars, I can make a swift get-away. =p


----------



## Intruder (May 17, 2008)

about a three and a half foot long pipe wrench, red and polished steel style


----------



## Ratte (May 17, 2008)

Intruder said:


> about a three and a half foot long pipe wrench, red and polished steel style



lol, Ratchet!


----------



## AbyssalScizzors (May 17, 2008)

A pair of scissors filled with demonic powers.
Unfortunantly it can't cut paper.


----------



## Miles_Kitfox (May 18, 2008)

hmmm.....definitely daggers and knives as a preference, though he is a jack-of-all-trades weapon master. Also has a pistol on his hip....


----------



## KirrynLyPire (May 18, 2008)

Hmm, Well she has two main weapons I would say, Scorpion Claw Sword {Heirloom}, of which she carries on her back, and a Cane Sword (serpent) {gift}, that she happens to use as a walking tool. Though she's not limited to these weapons, she has an assortment of daggers and a small Katana that she occasionally uses if only to practice. I will also say she has a regular bow for hunting, and has a pistol and riffle though she has those as show and prefers not to use them. (Unsportsmanlike)


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (May 18, 2008)

MetronomeCat said:


> So uh...What are the weapons for?



For a war unlike any other.

One which I am planning to make a comic around.


----------



## Nar (May 19, 2008)

Mine uses a rubber chicken.

Actually not:


----------



## Monak (May 19, 2008)

Any one of these: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1311062/


----------



## Cane McKeyton (May 19, 2008)

Well, Cane is generally a non combat character, preferring to negotiate or run from a conflict. However he does have the controls to an orbiting laser strike satellite which I have used in a few RPs.


----------



## Haku (May 19, 2008)

His hands and feetpaws....  and his bare claws.. and metal wire...


----------



## WaffletheWolf (May 19, 2008)

my intelligence and quick wit 
and for when that fails I always have a selection of swords to choose from


----------



## RaverFox (May 19, 2008)

I uses a neon pink glowstick.

And for those really sticky moments, I call on the power of the Reading Rainbow to thwart my opponents with elementary English grammar and happy-hardcore techno. It normally sends my enemies spiraling into an epilectic seisure which then gives me time to run away.

Note: I mean no offense to anyone who has epilipsy. I am also aware of the fact that I can't spell to save my life.


----------



## Forsen (May 19, 2008)

Katana :3


----------



## Day of Wind (May 20, 2008)

if mine ever had one, it would probably be a spear or a dagger


----------



## derru-kai Everclear (May 20, 2008)

me my fursona uses the following:
-One large sized katana (approximately 1M long not including the handle) called Everanus Cortaia Zemnai Tallus The will of Prophecies, or the Will blade.
-One medium sized katana (1M long total) called Harazara fusion
-Two high caliber pistols
-One Assault Rifle
-A Combat grade Plasma Knife
-and a mithril Longsword

he's a future character, but enjoys his swords


----------



## Rimbaum (May 20, 2008)

I was about to reply with "My fursona doesn't use weapons"... when I realized that yeah, she does. She has to, as part of the cyberpunker concept I fleshed out for her. (Side note: A cyberpunker is NOT the same as cyberpunk. If you're really interested in the details, PM me) So, her main weapons are her teeth and claws, plus the martial arts skills she learned as a cyberpunker. But... the cool part is her poi :3 If you get hit with one, expect a shock. Literally. Too bad she's not as adept with them yet as her boyfriend, tho. She can also, done correctly, get her mag-lev skates to send out an electromagnetic pulse that fries any unshielded electronics in the immediate area.


----------



## railroad (May 22, 2008)

depends of the situation and the age where is ...and if is real or cybernetic 

so i going to explain the real and the cybernetic

real: he uses his hand to attack and block ...he can evade almost everything...but he has low def

cyberneticif you see my avatar) he uses electricity for attacks and he is protected by a light aura shield


----------



## Devo (May 22, 2008)

My fursona carries a specially crafted sword called a Wyrm Saber. Its made using a combination of mythril and dragon scale, capable of slicing through almost anything and its virtually unbreakable. Its also capable of projectile slashes.


----------



## Istanbul (May 22, 2008)

Intelligence.

Failing that, rabbits tend to be able to kick pretty well.


----------



## Emerald Green Hedgehog (May 22, 2008)

My weapon of choice would be a custom made saw-off shotgun for custom bulets (silver bullets, high velocity rounds ect), just for posing with but my main style is self defense.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (May 22, 2008)

ahem,nothing-->slingshot (lol) ---->scimitars that look like forks some how


----------



## FrankTheWuffdrafox (May 22, 2008)

I'm a pacifist so... yeah.


----------



## Sankuri (May 23, 2008)

The character I use most often uses a giant flyswatter 

The one I originally planned to use has a pickle gun.


----------



## Karuge (May 23, 2008)

(weee Rp weapon moment..without much description because i'm lazy at the moment)

A huge sweihander (2 handed) blade called "Shadow avenger"~ I don't need anything else since that blade cuts everything in half already.


----------



## Umbreona (May 23, 2008)

Chakrams mostly.


----------



## Louis the Hedgehog (May 23, 2008)

This, a very fine example of 33rd Mobian aerospace technology, the Mobian Aerospace Industries F-70 Snake Eye.


----------



## Data_stalker (May 24, 2008)

You had to post this. hahaha.

well, He uses what I have. So here is a list.

1- Himilayian Imports Ang Khola 18Inch Kukri
2-Cold steel Recon Tanto
3-Emerson Folding knife
4-CRKT M16SOTFB

guns:
1-Ruger SR9 9mm (non-recalled version)
2-Mossberg 500 pump shotgun w/ pistol grip variant
3- Bushmaster M4A3 16" carbine
4-H&K P2000SK .357 handgun
5-H&K SL8-6 .223 Remmington (I bought it because it sorta reminded be of the Seuburo from Ghost in the Shell...)


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (May 24, 2008)

My fursona? Yeah...

Ideally, awesome wit. Because he's probably a pacifist.


----------



## StainMcGorver (May 25, 2008)

Welp, here I go...

M4A1 Carbine Assault Rifle with a grenade launcher. Stain usually prefers a silencer/Tracer ammunition combo, because car explosions are SWEET!


----------



## Ratte (May 25, 2008)

Just to add:

Flare:  Elemental fire-like substance

Claws/Fangs/Physical Power:  for strength training and certain fights

Psycho:  Telekenetic powers of Sebun, with increasing power

=3


----------



## Data_stalker (May 25, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Welp, here I go...
> 
> M4A1 Carbine Assault Rifle with a grenade launcher. Stain usually prefers a silencer/Tracer ammunition combo, because car explosions are SWEET!


Nice, but I would go for the Beretta CX4 Storm w/ a 40mm launcher variant, but I'm just a fan of bullpup style guns.


----------



## yukitochi (May 25, 2008)

Mine specializes in magic and fencing. So typically a staff and a rapier.


----------



## DairyProduct (May 25, 2008)

Mine uses the power of LOVE to save the world from evil.

IDK I'm pretty against weapons and killing. :/


----------



## Kirbizard (May 25, 2008)

DairyProduct said:


> Mine uses the power of LOVE to save the world from evil.



Hippie. D=


*hugs teh hippy* (>^-^)>


----------



## yukitochi (May 26, 2008)

I wonder if DairyProduct is Sailor Moon. Hmm.


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (May 27, 2008)

a katana ^^


----------



## Kitsunekage (May 27, 2008)

Chakra and his ninjutsu, taijutsu, and genjutsu
And his bow and a short katana, but only when he needs to


----------



## hillbilly guy (May 27, 2008)

i use a gun knife 
looks like a knife 
cuts like a knife 
but where the hell are the shots coming from


----------



## Wovstah (May 27, 2008)

My character Kim'Nek tends to use a scimitar or dagger if he really needs it; otherwise, he uses his claws and teeth like any feline would.

Luke would rather take flight than fight, but if he needs to, there's always his agility and acrobatics.  (Hence his other persona, CharadÃ©... but that's for another day.)  If he had to use a weapon, he always has a pair of kitchen shears on hand along with a pocket knife.

I'm going to stop with those two... I really don't have a solid fursona, but I have hundreds of characters.  Luke and Kim are the two I identify with the most right now.


----------



## shadowedskunk (May 27, 2008)

hypodermic needle


----------



## LordWibble (May 30, 2008)

Fantasy: Longsword, Bow.

Modern: Nonspecific SMG.

Sci-Fi: Dunno yet.

Also, THE BANJO! Ah, I should play Curse of Monkey Island again...


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (May 30, 2008)

None... 
whats this hang-up on violence.....
plus only p@$$ies need weapons, you want to fight....you bareknuckle box!
^_^


----------



## LemuriaShadow (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, I have a sledgehammer around here that comes into play if my wussy skinny girly arms aren't intimidating enough on their own.

Unless we're talking about fighting zombies. Then I duct-tape a machete to a garden hoe (the hoe-chete).


----------



## Drayen (Jun 2, 2008)

Randy said:


> Mine carries a desert eagle .50, don't ask why, just like the gun


Same here, and since I'm a hyoooge SW fan, a green lightsaber ^^


----------



## Rifter (Jun 2, 2008)

Bare fists when he can get away with it. Whatever he can scrounge up or put together otherwise.


----------



## TimberSilvermaine (Jun 3, 2008)

Well lets see I got a pair of kitanas, 357 magnums, 12 guage shotgun, chainsaw, 6 frag grenades, 6 incendiary grenades and a baseball bat. That and anything I can get my paws on to bash undead head.


----------



## tethalamin (Jun 5, 2008)

mine uses a few different sets, two light scimitars, gutripper dagger & japanese shortsword, two katanas, claymore, telekenesis, and finally, the atomic bomb


----------



## Fourward (Jun 6, 2008)

mine has a steel fan with sharpened edges, and weight modified to throw. and of course, fighting gloves with spikes on them.


----------



## Arc (Jun 6, 2008)

No real weapons.
My Fursona only uses the power of sarcasm and the power of awful guitar playing.

:awesome:


----------



## Kuri123 (Jun 7, 2008)

TundraWolfBlade said:


> Wonder how bad it would be if we all started fighting right now...*  THinks about it then shudders.*  THUNK!*Notices sometihng heavy hit his suit.* ALL RIGHT! whO WAS THAT?


It waznt meh, i got a big Sword called "Xonu" and i  got Meh righT HanD cuz its is un-breaKablE and looks liek iron but its cool lookin liek Prince of persia.... XDXDXD ima eet ur soul RawR!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## JasonWolfe (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd probably use a Bo Staff and/or two short swords.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jun 9, 2008)

HUUUUUGE CHANGE:
Stain now uses a Steyr AUG A3.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

If anything mine would have just an M9 pistol for self defense.
For actual fighting mine would either take care of things from far away with an M40A3 or for close up, an MP7.


----------



## Zarbolord (Jun 10, 2008)

I tend to use magic more than actual weapons but I did carve myself twin swords. Long swords being my specialty I guess. But yea I use magic more than the swords, so dark flames, healing, aura curing, etc..


----------



## Insanitist (Jun 11, 2008)

Mine are pretty obvious.


----------



## Ravendorfoxx (Jun 13, 2008)

My sona is an elemental mage knight fennec fox... big name... sorry. Lemme Explain.
He grew up in a warrior type society where all the fennecs are either weapons masters or hunters for one of the many underground communities. (Yes, I know about real fennecs and what their lifestyle is. This is another dimension, so bear with me...)
Anyways, Wesley was one of the few who wasn't up to living like that. He wanted to be a full out sorcerer. He left the community to find a sorcerer to train with. Unfortunately, his mental and magical aura weren't sufficient to be a full out sorcerer, but he COULD learn to be a fairly powerful elemental mage, meaning he can create and alter fire, water, earth, wind, ice, lightning... that's about it... He prefers ice, because it's easier to manipulate, can be made into any shape, goes hand in hand with water, and is more predictable in what it will do. 
When his basic training in the elemental magics was finished, he was told he needed a staff. He wasn't up to that. He grew up learning how to use a sword. A dinky staff just didn't cut it... literally. It wasn't useful in close up combat.
SO, what he did was he had a longsword plated in gold and enchanted to work like a magical staff. The gold helps it to channel the magical energies needed to power his abilities, which is pretty much the same thing a staff does. The enchantment also keeps the gold from chipping off every time he hit something/someone with it.

Now, one ability that he developed using his foxy intuitive mind and experimentation  is something he likes to call a "cold aura". Basically, he creates an enchantment that floats around him LIKE a barrier, but NOT a barrier. If something, like someone's fist or paw came into contact with this enchantment, it would be instantly frozen solid, as if they had it stuck in liquid nitrogen. Now, if they were swinging said fist or paw, it would still hit Wesley full force. But, unless they wanted to lose their fist/paw, they couldn't hit him again... for a while... it takes about ten minutes to wear off. But it gives Wesley enough time to finish off his opponent.


... I have many more characters that are plenty of fun like Wesley if you're interested. ^^


----------



## KittehChrisX (Jun 14, 2008)

All you need is love, love, love is all you need, it's easy! |3 And if that doesn't work, he can probably just work up some sympathy from someone bigger!


----------



## Nalo (Jun 14, 2008)

the busse ak47 and also firearms


----------



## PixiesKitty (Jun 14, 2008)

Sarcasm!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 15, 2008)

I use a Hokuto/Nanto hybrid style combined with my were abilities.  Think Fist of the North Star crossed with Darkstalkers. I've also been known to use a katana.


----------



## WesternDragon (Jun 15, 2008)

Weapon...... ptah! I don't need no stinkin weapon.... grrrrawwwwrr


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 15, 2008)

WesternDragon said:


> Weapon...... ptah! I don't need no stinkin weapon.... grrrrawwwwrr



yeah, a weapon seems obsolete if you can do this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKaVFJi_6m4

(1:02)


----------



## WesternDragon (Jun 15, 2008)

.woah.. that was gross


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 15, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> yeah, a weapon seems obsolete if you can do this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKaVFJi_6m4
> 
> (1:02)



<(O_O)>


That makes my Snicker bars look kinda lame. =/
Tasty still, but lame.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 15, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> <(O_O)>
> 
> 
> That makes my Snicker bars look kinda lame. =/
> Tasty still, but lame.



That would be cool to transmute matter into Snickers, or tacos!


----------



## darkerthedragon (Jun 16, 2008)

metaphysics and a general disregard for the laws of causality


----------



## Marky_Fx (Jun 16, 2008)

my fursona uses a gem-embedded knife that transforms into the majestic 'Light Bringer', a sword i made, that possesses unearthly energy and can obliterate anything in 1 swing on it's ultimate form

sorry if its too long... im writing a fantasy book with about it


----------



## Chioxin (Jun 16, 2008)

Weapons?   Do charm and just totally awesome cuteness count?  How about his silly antics!  Those have to count for something!

If not, hmm....  I suppose talons and teeth.  Oh, suppose his tail is pretty deadly.


----------



## EricTheMoogle (Jun 17, 2008)

EricTheMoogle said:


> Hmph.  Who needs weapons when a good Firaga woul-  What?  Out of MP?  RUN AWAY!



Adding on to this, I would also make use of my friendship with the Autobots.


----------



## 1ncognit0 (Jun 19, 2008)

lol ive actuly done something before i saw this thread to tell you the truth 2 P90s and 2 swords (im a duel wield person)


----------



## StormSong (Jun 19, 2008)

When you've gots electrokinesis, you don't needs a weapon 


=3


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 19, 2008)

Just a simple pistol it does the job 
May also use other stuff like a pan to hit people over the head with and maybe a beer bottle for those drunk nights on the town


----------



## Karukatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

a gunblade with charms on the end of the hilt.


----------



## Dorin (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey yall! I use my single edged blade.


----------



## KalebFenoir (Jun 19, 2008)

Depends on what context he's being used in. He prefers to use:
1: Twinblades/Sabreblades/armblades
2: Katana
3: Staff
4: Chainsword with boltpistol or laspistol sidearm (for those 40Kers, you know who you are)
5: Mechs
6: Any kind of gun, really.


----------



## Kender3421 (Jun 20, 2008)

Past: a mace
Present: a set of dual semi-automatic pistols
Future: a mini railgun


----------



## kewlhotrod (Jun 20, 2008)

Meh. I simply use my claws and fangs. 

Extremely shaped due to a tough childhood in the pack, of course.


----------



## foxdemontukuma (Jun 20, 2008)

tukuma uses her martial arts skills a long sword and some magic


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 20, 2008)

the quills of a porcupine
light enough they fly though the air gracefully
sharp enough they can puncture a car tire
and they re grow all the time 
an unlimited supply of devistatinly sharp quills
all the weapon i need really
along with the ocasional claw swipe or fang bite of corse 
though not as shap as others they can still do some dammage


----------



## Frostflame (Jun 20, 2008)

He's fighting with his fists and mainly uses ice magic. MAGIC FTW !


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Jun 22, 2008)

Hee hee ^_____^

As a Samurai, she would use either a pair of steal fans or a katana or bo stick.
As a warrior: she would have either a tall single blade ax or a katana [again].

My favorite weapon at the time: katana


----------



## Killerdwagon (Jun 23, 2008)

he doesnt use weapons, cause he doesnt fight


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 23, 2008)

well.... normally he would use the 7 martial arts I know in RL... but as to be badassid like him to have some dual katanas or something

i would go into having a REALLY badass scythe but thats going to far for a fox....


----------



## Ainoko (Jun 23, 2008)

Well my character has a few different weapons... He has a 30" dirk, an 8' staff, and the two can be combined into a wicked slashing staff. He also has the ability to control all forms of electricity, a limited ability to read minds, and is able to self regenerate wounds.


----------



## Akiwarumono (Jun 24, 2008)

I think mine would use his fists... because he's a gang leader.


----------



## JamesG (Jun 24, 2008)

My use a Bo staff and ninja weapons.


----------



## StormSong (Jun 24, 2008)

A black varia suit =]

Think Samus Aran with a wolfboy in the suit instead of a girl =]


----------



## Leonix (Jun 25, 2008)

Swords (Long/Bastard) & Sorcery (Arcane)
Fangs & Talons


----------



## flagsdon (Jun 25, 2008)

Combat knife, y'all. Preferably one with an Umbrella Corp. Logo on it (Fascination in RE series, sorry)


----------



## Snowden (Jun 25, 2008)

Mine has the standard M1 Garand. (from ww2 if you ppl didn't know)


----------



## WanderingRambler (Jun 27, 2008)

Snowden said:


> Mine has the standard M1 Garand. (from ww2 if you ppl didn't know)


 
excellent weapon :3, maybe a Lahti L39 would go nicely with it?

well, maybe he's not my fursona per se, but my art avatar you see in my display pic uses a Davey Crockett (nuclear bomblette) launcher modified for shoulder-mounting...and an M-134 Squad Support Minigun (like from Predator) when he wants to make swiss cheese ^^


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 27, 2008)

hugs


----------



## FurTheWin (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't have a fursona, but if I where to create one, he would just use whatever weapons available.

With a preference for shotguns.

Some grenades and a sword/large knife/mace/crowbar  would also be nice.


Of course, there would also have to be some zombies to use this stuff on.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 27, 2008)

if anything her fire, but otherwise a halberd. YAY POINTY WEAPONS.


----------



## ZeeDog (Jun 29, 2008)

It used to be an M1 Garand rifle, when I was obsessed with WW2 paratroopers. Now after CoD4, it's an M4 Assault Rifle =3


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 30, 2008)

A SOCOM Mk23, thats all I need....


----------



## Dante_Stormpaw (Jul 1, 2008)

Mine uses a Simple hardend bambo staff, his claws and teeth, an increadable knowlage of martial arts and some more mystical things ^^


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 1, 2008)

my Double barrel 12Ga shotgun my .45 flat top revolver and my arkansa toothpick paired with my bowie knife. with my skill in camoflage and the fact i know the land i would be a threat to any one


----------



## ScyStorm (Jul 1, 2008)

I am a DRAGON. Dragons ARE weapons.

SILLY BITCH YOUR WEAPONS CANNOT HARM ME


----------



## Hulex (Jul 1, 2008)

I strangle people with my fabulous pink tie


----------



## Dante_Stormpaw (Jul 1, 2008)

roflmao i like the pink tie xD


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 1, 2008)

ScyStorm said:


> I am a DRAGON. Dragons ARE weapons.
> 
> SILLY BITCH YOUR WEAPONS CANNOT HARM ME



*throws Snicker bar*


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 1, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> *throws Snicker bar*


 

aww man  
the feast! its ruined!!


----------



## Telnac (Jul 1, 2008)

Flaming breath, mostly, using different combustibles for different degrees of lethality.  To intimidate rather than kill a crowd, I'd use stuff that produces more light than heat so that my breath attack would have the effect not unlike a large jet of glowing neon gas.  To defend against would-be dragon slayers, I'd use concentrated hydrogen peroxide & ethanol.  If I want to be particularly nasty, I'd also mix in nanobots whose directive is to flood the bloodstream of the victims with the neurotransmitters used for pain transmission, and to shut down respiration... slowly.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 2, 2008)

lol i have no fursona or gimmic what so ever....
dont know


----------



## fruitcake (Jul 2, 2008)

My character has a collection of weaponry (the kind that I dream about owning - swords and daggers and warhammers), but his dictum is: "In a barroom brawl, all you need is your fists."


----------



## WetWolf (Jul 2, 2008)

claws teeth and scrotum slap attack thats all u need i dont fight girls there impervious to my attacks


----------



## Not A Fox (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh, lol: A noisemaker thread.

Fine, here's what we'd keep in the gun cabinet:

A .45 long slide 1911. Frame, slide and other parts constructed at home by myself with a machining set up and experience as a machinist's apprentice. With only the finest of steel used and finished in gleaming high polish nickel. No engraved labels or numbers or "read owner's manual" to tarnish the look. Brazilian rosewood grips, and cream of the crop target barrels, one chambered for .44 corbon rounds. Finally, a guide-rod mounted laser sight, because having an external laser pointer sticking off of the front of the trigger guard would just.... Fuck it up. Terribly.

That sounds pretty good, don't it?

Anyway, that, other things, and this,







And that







along with swords of indo/chinese origins like the Dadao.


----------



## Blue Eyed Devil (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## OrientPaladin (Jul 2, 2008)

Bleach uses 2 .45 magnums (with silver rounds) and a silver-edged masamune katana that his father gave him.

Yes, he is a werewolf. hence all the silver.


----------



## OrientPaladin (Jul 2, 2008)

ScyStorm said:


> I am a DRAGON. Dragons ARE weapons.
> 
> SILLY BITCH YOUR WEAPONS CANNOT HARM ME



Let's see you take down a Tarrasque. Period.  THOSE are weapons...no, not even weapons. They are DOOM incarnate.


----------



## Not A Fox (Jul 2, 2008)

Blue Eyed Devil said:


>



....>:

Darn.


----------



## backwolf11 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hmm, lets see what dose mine use *v8 smack to one self* Of cores I know this. A staff, mainly for defense i only fight if some one hurts one of my friends and if that happens not even your god can save you from me. *looks around to the furry's staring at his statement and slowly runs behind a tree*


----------



## Alexander Fire (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, mine uses a military sable, two survival knives, two .45 ACP covert guns, natural abilities (you know: fire breath, claws, a little magic.), also a wood staff (just to hit, it does not have magic); but normally he just takes the guns and knives.

Also, any object around is a good improvised weapon (chairs, lamp posts, chocolate bars, etc).


----------



## Not A Fox (Jul 2, 2008)

Something else to elaborate on with me & my character: We're collectors. We go out back and kill poor defenseless soda pop cans and that's it. He's not some out there over 9000 character. 

He's meant to be just me, you know? That's what people should be going for instead of some wigged out fantasy.


----------



## notMordecai (Jul 3, 2008)

This thread is amazingly furry.


----------



## StormSong (Jul 3, 2008)

notMordecai said:


> This thread is amazingly furry.



In all honesty, most of the threads here are amazingly furry =3


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 3, 2008)

i dont have an fursuna xD


----------



## dog_over_man (Jul 3, 2008)

Her furgina.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 3, 2008)

furgina?


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 3, 2008)

[/IMG]

all i realy need in my knife


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 3, 2008)

omg i guess pepole hate pepole whit no fursunas xD


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-aHAh4eOSE
A Vz. 61 Skorpion


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 3, 2008)

StormSong said:


> In all honesty, most of the threads here are amazingly furry =3


 
Well yeah it is a furry forum :razz:


----------



## Breanainn (Jul 3, 2008)

A shitty stick.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 3, 2008)

Breanainn said:


> A shitty stick.



BEST. WEAPON. EVAR.


----------



## Auda (Jul 3, 2008)

pfft, never use guns. me, my wolf teeth club, my warhammer, my scimis "twinkle" and "icingdeath"(not the originals, just replicas but still my babies), if im feeling primal i'll use my puma claws, or my daggers and bayonets hehe. and my martial arts. THE TRIANGLE CHOKE!!!!!!


----------



## fireguardiancoty (Jul 3, 2008)

Claws ans staff.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 3, 2008)

16weeks said:


> it's a ligit question, i mean, mine uses his cybernetic arm to shoot lazers, his sword, his chakram and his fists, but i wanna know what YOUR fursonas use.


 Sword and Greatblades but when my fursona gets more powerful it uses a comboation of magic and hand combos and maybe summons too.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 3, 2008)

Emulation


----------



## Snowball (Jul 4, 2008)

An old Ninja sword passed down to me by my old wise teacher a fox by the name of Ruyshuiya.  he taught me in the many ways of the ninja..  Ill forever love my master Ruy . too bad he is no longer amoung us but i carry on his teachings and his ways.


----------



## Lucas (Jul 4, 2008)

Chainsaw.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 4, 2008)

Lucas said:


> Chainsaw.



... Somehow, I don't think a Snicker bar would stand up well against a chainsaw. <(._.)^


----------



## Lucas (Jul 4, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> ... Somehow, I don't think a Snicker bar would stand up well against a chainsaw. <(._.)^



Hahaha, I don't know why that made me laugh. 

My weapon changed depending on the character and era. My fursona, Lucas, is the chainsaw weilding nutt. But I've RPed action games with swords and stuff. I perfer hook swords. They just look so violent and I've gotten the chance to do some sick stuff with them. I was in a really graphic RP once where the guy my character was fighting didn't want to play anymore, he was getting bored witht he RP. So he let me kill him off and even let me do it in a gorey way. Think like, ripping rib cage open kind of stuff. It was fun. Well, I let her kill me in the next one we played.

I'm fond of Chicago Typwriter Machine guns as well as the Killer7 handgun.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 5, 2008)

Lucas said:


> Hahaha, I don't know why that made me laugh.
> 
> My weapon changed depending on the character and era. My fursona, Lucas, is the chainsaw weilding nutt. But I've RPed action games with swords and stuff. I perfer hook swords. They just look so violent and I've gotten the chance to do some sick stuff with them. I was in a really graphic RP once where the guy my character was fighting didn't want to play anymore, he was getting bored witht he RP. So he let me kill him off and even let me do it in a gorey way. Think like, ripping rib cage open kind of stuff. It was fun. Well, I let her kill me in the next one we played.
> 
> I'm fond of Chicago Typwriter Machine guns as well as the Killer7 handgun.



Killer 7 handgun? I've seen it. It owns.
Have you unlocked Killer 8 mode?


----------



## Lucas (Jul 5, 2008)

I ment the literal Killer7 .45 handgun, but I have heard of that game Killer 7. What I meant was the actual handgun. If you have ever played Resident Evil 4, you'll know the gun I am talking about.


----------



## Fat Foxcoon (Jul 5, 2008)

hmm, well defends of what version. She does have a cyber arm and can summon a rather nasty looking sword.  but for the table top she uses a twin blade that con sheath into itself to make a small staff.

really hard to describe the twin blade I based it off a Halloween prop hehe.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 5, 2008)

Just a pistol... it's simple and does the job as you can see in my avatar hehe


----------



## TranzAndri and Co. (Jul 5, 2008)

Tranz: Guisarme

Kari: Needles

Sili: Four katanas

Jade: None! ^^


----------



## Lost (Jul 5, 2008)

Ohhhh weapons lets make a list:
1. Inter-galactic battle cruiser(to much fun not to have one)
2. Two hand held charge particle guns look like oversized D-Eagle
3. A sword (everyone has to have a sword ^^)


----------



## pheonix (Jul 6, 2008)

My only weapon is my ninja cat skills and maybe some pepper bombs and throwing stars 8)


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jul 6, 2008)

teeth and nails, what he was born with...

psychokinesis on very light objects e.g. golf ball


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jul 6, 2008)

Mine normally carries a  Colt 1911 A1 pistol in a hip holster.

And a Falkon Sniper Rifle for practice on the range.


----------



## Calbeck (Jul 6, 2008)

Hovertank. -


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jul 6, 2008)

Calbeck said:


> Hovertank. -



Hovertank For. The. Win. XD


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 6, 2008)

lets  see...  she has magic  uses it {she is a demi goddess... of knowledge}  she carrys a dagger known as mercy s tears witch can eather make bloodless cuts { like to cuts of a leg or  arm that has become infected} or mercy killing blows painlessly other then  that she has her teeth and claws too ...meow


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 6, 2008)

Calbeck said:


> Hovertank. -



<()^

How come everyone's getting cooler weapons than my Snicker bars?!

I want a hovertank too. <(._.)^


----------



## lafeel (Jul 6, 2008)

"Heaven's Prop"..And whoever recognizes that sword'll get  a cookie.


----------



## MagnusAdder (Jul 6, 2008)

it depends on how vindictive he is feeling... normally he got the scimitar that take the power of elemental stones, how ever some time nothing says i am going to rip your heart out like a demonic lion pouncing you with teeth and claws bared... but then again there is always those moments when one most use the knork and salt... and lastly there is the almighty "Penis".


----------



## Anepo (Jul 7, 2008)

My fursona is a bloody coward ^^


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 7, 2008)

Wit (or lack-there-of) and sex appeal (or lack-there-of)


----------



## robotechtiger (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmmm...

On the job, my fursona tends to use one or more of the following:

.44 Magnum Desert Eagle
2 Beretta 92F pistols
Steyr AUG rifle
2 Katanas
Hunting Knife from Hell (hee hee)
General Electric P-550 Portable Particle Cannon (when things just have to be flattened)
Shurikens

He's also a martial artist, and a cyborg, so hands, feet, claws, and teeth are also part of his arsenal.

Hopefully that's not too 'Gary Stu.' :grin:


----------



## Sunegami (Jul 7, 2008)

My fursona is a master of lightning. She can shoot it in blue bolts from her fingers or call it down from the sky. She can fly, as well, so channeling lightning into her own body from above is a deadly art she utilizes to maximum effect.

As far as actual weaponry, she usually uses a kusari-gama or a similar weapon she crafted herself: a combination of a whip and a scythe (think Ivy's weapon from Soul Calibur 3).


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 7, 2008)

The Death Star, so instead of hunting you down ON the planet, i can just blow up THE planet. Mwahahahahaha!!!.............and a knife in my shoe.


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 7, 2008)

I think a couple of sporks too.... lol


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 7, 2008)

She's a dragon so claws, teeth, and breath weapon. However, she may be found with an RPG-7 from time to time.


----------



## Lost (Jul 7, 2008)

maniakyle said:


> The Death Star, so instead of hunting you down ON the planet, i can just blow up THE planet. Mwahahahahaha!!!.............and a knife in my shoe.



Agreed orbital bombardment is the only way to go


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 8, 2008)

Wait a second...... No one pick a spaceship! I don't want my death star to go kabloom!


----------



## Lost (Jul 8, 2008)

maniakyle said:


> Wait a second...... No one pick a spaceship! I don't want my death star to go kabloom!



Hey Hey Hey I like my space cruiser thank you very much


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 8, 2008)

oh well, it was good while it lasted.... wait, i'll call starfox! lol


----------



## Lost (Jul 8, 2008)

*warms up point defenses and hopes for the best* XP

And it was not a spaceship that killed the DeathStar it was fighters


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 8, 2008)

i throw a knife at your spaceship. *clank*


----------



## Rockario (Jul 8, 2008)

Metal Claws, Quarter Staff, Aura powers, not much different than any other Lucario


----------



## FurTheWin (Jul 8, 2008)

My, currently unexisting, fursona has just obtained the sands of time.

Now, it's impossible to hurt him, because whatever you try to do, he has already stopped you.

*Evil laughter*


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 8, 2008)

woah never saw that coming.... hmm. *pulls out slim jim*


----------



## Lost (Jul 8, 2008)

Hmmm nooblets that think they have power *reaches for a slim-Jim* Can I have one of those?


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Jul 8, 2008)

Well besides being able to create anything from an atomic level using Ki energy from within my body,.I usually use my own muscles and or my sword made of holy bone,.claws and teeth all the way


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 8, 2008)

Gives Lost a slim jim as his last wish.

o <-- me!
|
. <-- space cruiser


*zaps Lost's space cruiser*
Mwahahahaha! wait, were there cookies on that cruiser?


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 8, 2008)

Claws, teeth, two wakazashi, a katana, and a couple hidden daggers.


----------



## kalibration ltd (Jul 8, 2008)

seduction~ â™¥


----------



## Luukra (Jul 8, 2008)

Sword - usually :3


----------



## Takiro (Jul 8, 2008)

just a summoned katana :3


----------



## Lost (Jul 8, 2008)

maniakyle said:


> Gives Lost a slim jim as his last wish.
> 
> o <-- me!
> |
> ...



*Hold up a plate of fresh Chocolate chip cookies* THank god for good shields or the cookies would be gone :lol:


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 8, 2008)

Lost said:


> *Hold up a plate of fresh Chocolate chip cookies* THank god for good shields or the cookies would be gone :lol:


 
*gasps* noooo!!! must.....resist...... cookies.......urg!


----------



## zevvy (Jul 9, 2008)

Spear that can control light, Dual Pistols

(prefers the spear)


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 9, 2008)

wait. I throw F40PHs at my enemys! Squish them with the awsome power of the locomotive!!! *twitch*


----------



## Lost (Jul 9, 2008)

maniakyle said:


> *gasps* noooo!!! must.....resist...... cookies.......urg!



You cant resist the power of the COOKIES!!!!


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 9, 2008)

*accidentally hits self destruct button in struggle against cookies*
uh-oh.


----------



## Lost (Jul 9, 2008)

maniakyle said:


> *accidentally hits self destruct button in struggle against cookies*
> uh-oh.



*Asgard Transporters activate Your now on cruiser* Cookie?


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 9, 2008)

Lost said:


> *Asgard Transporters activate Your now on cruiser* Cookie?


 
wait! there was a cancel button!


----------



## Lost (Jul 9, 2008)

maniakyle said:


> wait! there was a cancel button!



Oh fireworks and cookies what a great combo. Ohh don't worry they're built in twos anyway!


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 9, 2008)

huh, maybe we could get some marshmellows and hang 'em out the window.
the debree will light them.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 9, 2008)

hehehe!  *snags a cookie and munches*


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 9, 2008)

*fireworks start*
ooooh, pretty colors.
anyone else wanna cookie?


----------



## Roka (Jul 9, 2008)

Roka just uses a normal everyday AK-47


----------



## Tesune Nyghtwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

Kunai, Jutsu, and.....uh....dildos


----------



## FoxInABox (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, a flexible pole weapon with a loose short sword on a metal ring attatched at the end.. or 2 small ring daggers on each end.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 9, 2008)

Tesune Nyghtwolf said:


> Kunai, Jutsu, and.....uh....dildos



..............Okay! XD
Interesting...uh...."weapons"...


----------



## iBurro (Jul 9, 2008)

Her kick and mind powers. BD Buahahahaha.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 10, 2008)

Ribbons uses a scythe and shes a pyro

Cookie is a pyro.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Psh...we all know Emulation is da best...


----------



## Tesune Nyghtwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> ..............Okay! XD
> Interesting...uh...."weapons"...


hmmm, tools of pain and pleasure i think is a better way of putting it x3


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Tesune Nyghtwolf said:


> hmmm, tools of pain and pleasure i think is a better way of putting it x3



More like "painful pleasure".


----------



## Tesune Nyghtwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> More like "painful pleasure".


is there any other type of pleasure?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Tesune Nyghtwolf said:


> is there any other type of pleasure?



Pleasing Pleasure. XD


----------



## Lost (Jul 10, 2008)

maniakyle said:


> *fireworks start*
> ooooh, pretty colors.
> anyone else wanna cookie?


I have plenty to go around i love replicator tech ^^


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Lost said:


> I have plenty to go around i love replicator tech ^^



-noms on a cookie- X3


----------



## Tesune Nyghtwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Pleasing Pleasure. XD


but...theres pleasing pleasure in pain


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Tesune Nyghtwolf said:


> but...theres pleasing pleasure in pain



........Not me.......o_o;

Just realized I got the devil post. XD


----------



## Tesune Nyghtwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> ........Not me.......o_o;
> 
> Just realized I got the devil post. XD


XDD *pets* im not as crazy as i sound i prmomise x3


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Tesune Nyghtwolf said:


> XDD *pets* im not as crazy as i sound i prmomise x3



I'm still keeping my butt away from you. T_T -pointpoint-


----------



## Tesune Nyghtwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> I'm still keeping my butt away from you. T_T -pointpoint-


*giggles* thats ok, im strictly sub


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Tesune Nyghtwolf said:


> *giggles* thats ok, im strictly sub



Oh. I'm still keepin' my butt away, okay? -turns- I'm kinda clammy about trust on first glance. It's an issue of mine. X3


----------



## Tesune Nyghtwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Oh. I'm still keepin' my butt away, okay? -turns- I'm kinda clammy about trust on first glance. It's an issue of mine. X3


XD i love freaking people out


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Tesune Nyghtwolf said:


> XD i love freaking people out



I know the perfect job for you then....>>;


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 10, 2008)

I prefer to use my feet, my tail, my mallet, and my weight. And mayhaps an anvil or two!

Okay, maybe a bite here or there too.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Wontoon Kangaroo said:


> I prefer to use my feet, my tail, my mallet, and my weight. And mayhaps an anvil or two!
> 
> Okay, maybe a bite here or there too.



lol XD


----------



## Zaelfoxxie (Jul 10, 2008)

i wanna blow S&$@ ip with my mind


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 10, 2008)

He uses a multitude of weapons, both modern and ancient; however, there are two which he always carry.

1) A Colt M1911A1 .45ACP pistol, customized by Yost-Bonitz Custom Gunsmiths (Actual Gunsmith outfit out of Tempe, AZ.)

2) A Handcrafted Japanese Katana sword - A gift from his Sensei while living in Japan.

Aside from those, he owns an extensive armory full of all sorts of weapons; from small handguns to heavy machine guns and rocket launchers. Think "Matrix Armory Scene", except I'm Neo.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Zaelfoxxie said:


> i wanna blow S&$@ ip with my mind



Telekinetics


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 10, 2008)

Zaelfoxxie said:


> i wanna blow S&$@ ip with my mind



*throws Snicker bar*

*You are nuts!*

*drives off in tank*

<(n_n)>


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> *throws Snicker bar*
> 
> *You are nuts!*
> 
> ...



-jumps on top of the tank an bangs on the door-


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 11, 2008)

Project_X said:


> -jumps on top of the tank an bangs on the door-


D:

*opens hatch* (>o.o)>

*throws Snicker bar at Project_X* (>>_<)>

I pity da foo' who thinks they can hurt ma tank! <(>_Ã³<)

*closes hatch and drives off again* (>o_o)>


----------



## xiath (Jul 11, 2008)

fire... nuff said.


----------



## FurTheWin (Jul 11, 2008)

KILL IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## Tesune Nyghtwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

Project_X said:


> I know the perfect job for you then....>>;


oh? and wat would that be?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2008)

Tesune Nyghtwolf said:


> oh? and wat would that be?



Scare Tactics Crewmember. =3


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Jul 11, 2008)

Ikodo uses a katana or a spear, and he also has a set of very sharp teeth he's not afraid to use ^..^
Ikodo also knows just a little elementary magic, often times he can't really control it tho


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 12, 2008)

knife plain and simple, but his greatest weapon is his mind.


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 12, 2008)

My Light half of my heart fursona usually uses the dark scythe. My dark half of my heart fursona usually uses the light sword. Haven't quite decided on what weapon(s) my merged heart fursona would use...


----------



## Lynxus (Jul 12, 2008)

I use my mind of all aspects, its whatever I find suitable for the surrounding area. may it be from an ants nest to a zebras thigh its how I do things.


----------



## Merion (Jul 12, 2008)

Tesune Nyghtwolf said:


> Kunai, Jutsu, and.....uh....dildos


BEST WEAPONS EVER! X'D You really freak me out! XD

My gerbil fursona uses her sharp Wolverine-like claws. :3 I've read somewhere that Latin name of gerbil means "clawed warrior". So yeah, I'm a claw-warrior! XD


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Jul 12, 2008)

Golden Sword Called "Kitsune Tear" - _Heroical Class Weapon_
Fire Magic
Meta Magic
Size Shifting Shield (all items are sizeshiftingable)


----------



## hooland1303 (Jul 12, 2008)

Scythe. Simple as, being a reaper you've got have some sort of class!


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 12, 2008)

well mines in the S.F.A and uses the M4 assult rifle with the M204 grenade luncher


----------



## Entropy (Jul 12, 2008)

Predator-style wrist blades, machine pistols or just a good ol' bullpup assault rifle.

A Dragunov is fine too.

But warhammers, axes and two-handed swords are also acceptable if one finds oneself in a more medieval setting...


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 12, 2008)

still cant beat the skill and traing of any good S.F.A solder


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 12, 2008)

My fursona uses a high-powered neutrino gun, which comes equipped with an 'x-ray laser' sight.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 12, 2008)

x ray sight is no use unless you have a gun that can penertrate buildings


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 12, 2008)

I dare you to look up 'neutrino' on wikipedia.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 12, 2008)

why when i could google it


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 12, 2008)

Eh, same difference.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 12, 2008)

any way the more dense a matterial is the more x-rays it absorbs thats why bone and metal are clear on a xray pic, so if you were to use a xray sight on a building it would be white and it would be useless


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 12, 2008)

Don't ruin the joke.
Have you found out what a neutrino is yet?


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 12, 2008)

a fundamental particles of matter


----------



## Entropy (Jul 12, 2008)

I believe what you want is this:








Soviet Russia, fuck yeah!


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 12, 2008)

but still big bulky partical guns require warm up time, and thus are slow. you character could be patroling one day and get ambushed be the SAS/SFA and be able to kill one then gets shot down and dies.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 12, 2008)

Millions, and millions of neutrinos pass through the earth at any given time, making such a tiny impact they are completely impossible to detect by conventional means. In fact, they are so hard to detect they haven't even been proven to exist yet.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 12, 2008)

so if scienceists are uncertein of there existence how can you physicly use them as a weapon?


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 12, 2008)

IT WAS A JOKE. A NEUTRINO GUN WITH AN X-RAY LASER SIGHT WAS THE MOST USELESS PIECE OF WEAPONRY I COULD THINK OF.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 12, 2008)

sorry i can help it, its the aspergers


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 12, 2008)

It was probably too much of an inside joke anyway.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 12, 2008)

meh we've proberly killed this topic


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow that was in depth about Neutrino guns XD


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 12, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Wow that was in depth about Neutrino guns XD



well hello Mr.Fox, havn't talked to u in while


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 12, 2008)

i still think that Specal forces is the best weapon in the British furry army (part of my story)


----------



## cutekitty (Jul 14, 2008)

Being an artificial life form, kitty uses a series of bio-mechanical weaponry. Its a mixture of Nano-tech and magic.
His main weaponry though, are his arm cannon, deletion cannon and creation cannon.
But for conventional fighting, he draws a series of guns and blades from a pocket of hyperspace. He also has telekinetic abilities.


----------



## Sol (Jul 15, 2008)

Guns, kicks, and blood


----------



## Gillagad (Jul 15, 2008)

Good old fashion Khopesh.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 15, 2008)

nice


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 15, 2008)

well outside of Second Life, this baby bunny dun usually use weapons. However when I do... it's double wielding, full auto uzis >=3


----------



## Project_X (Jul 15, 2008)

Shade Koba said:


> well outside of Second Life, this baby bunny dun usually use weapons. However when I do... it's double wielding, full auto uzis >=3



A baby with dual Uzis......hm.....heh heh...


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 15, 2008)

Uzis? why uzis? why not MP5s?


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 15, 2008)

cuz uzis is what I use in SL  They're my favorite guns >=3

and yes, laugh... until you get your head blown off by a 2 year old bunny girl, and nobody would ever suspect me of murdering you because I'm an adorable little baby, and on top of that I'm simply prey in the food chain...

or am I!? >=3


----------



## Project_X (Jul 15, 2008)

Shade Koba said:


> cuz uzis is what I use in SL  They're my favorite guns >=3
> 
> and yes, laugh... until you get your head blown off by a 2 year old bunny girl, and nobody would ever suspect me of murdering you because I'm an adorable little baby, and on top of that I'm simply prey in the food chain...
> 
> or am I!? >=3



Psh!
Again, Psh!

Dual Enforsers/Assault rifles ftw....


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 15, 2008)

covert sniper in the bushes, you are walking along one day and BANG! brains over the playschool building


----------



## Project_X (Jul 15, 2008)

Kitsuneluke said:


> covert sniper in the bushes, you are walking along one day and BANG! and your brains over the playschool building



Ew.....
-goes to play on a sniper server in UT-


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 15, 2008)

or ambush in the playground

what does UT mean?


----------



## Mc_Jack (Jul 15, 2008)

well i do Bushido so that involves MANY weapons but my furry love fist weapons


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 15, 2008)

For my character Retjzkai, don't know if mentioned already, it's a .50 full automatic pistol, rather large, very heavy. It's named the .50 Galleon and Retjzkai himself requires a diamond strengthened armguard specifically made to fit him, to keep his wrist/shoulder/pawpalm from breaking when firing (Diamond in this alternate universe is rather common, and there are even some stronger materials there). Furthermore he uses improvised explosive devices, craftswork explosives actually, but they are commonly referred to as I.E.D.s because he is widely regarded by the expansionist, religious empire swallowing up his and many others' entire home as a terrorist.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 15, 2008)

My character only has an useful and versatile knife







and a toothpick just to look cool 






(Well.. THAT can be used also as a weapon!)


----------



## baroncoon (Jul 15, 2008)

Well my main two character who carry all the time are Jessica Wild and her partner Carla Angel. Jessica's main carry weapon is a Para-Ordnance p12-45 and her primary backup gun is a S&W 642. The P12-45 is in a Galco Miami Special shoulder holster and 642 is carried in a Mitchell pocket holster.

Carla's main piece is a Glock Model 19. Her backup is a Kel-Tec P32. Carla carries the Glock in Summer Special IWB holster and the P32 is in a Rybek pocket holster.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 15, 2008)

Kitsuneluke said:


> or ambush in the playground
> 
> what does UT mean?



Unreal Tournament. =3


----------



## AnyaDServal (Jul 16, 2008)

Throwing axes! Because they're awesome.


----------



## Villian (Jul 16, 2008)

Anything


----------



## Drakeclaw (Jul 16, 2008)

Weapons.. are you serious... Mine would just turn tail run or just submit... he isn't a fighter at all... Cute is all he has for himself... but if he did... it'd probly just be his natural shock thats it...


----------



## Blue Snowangel (Jul 16, 2008)

Sarcasm.


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, Claw and fangs and..






of course rage!


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 17, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Kitsuneluke said:
> 
> 
> > or ambush in the playground
> ...


I'll tell ya what'd be an 'unreal' tournament battle...

My fursona vs Stewie from Family Guy! >=3 Two diabolical babies wif guns... XD

Shade vs Stewie
Furry vs Human
Girl vs Boy
Naughty vs Really Evil
American adowable toddler girl accent vs British accent
West Coast vs East Coast
Only Child vs Youngest Sibling of 3
Cats as pets vs a talking dog as a pet
Double wielding uzis vs lazer guns
babyfur vs bondage
trans vs gay

WHO WILL WIN!?


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 17, 2008)

Bang! Remember???


----------



## Paraphrase (Jul 17, 2008)

Staff of some sort.  Usually with pointy bits.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 17, 2008)

pointy bitys are good


----------



## Tesune Nyghtwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Scare Tactics Crewmember. =3


haha :3 i would actually get a kick outta that


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 17, 2008)

meh


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 17, 2008)

one prase comes to mind give a man a knife and he can servive give a man a ax and he can live give a man a gun and he can start his own country


----------



## cutekitty (Jul 17, 2008)

Blue Snowangel said:


> Sarcasm.



*backs away slowly*


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 18, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> one prase comes to mind give a man a knife and he can servive give a man a ax and he can live give a man a gun and he can start his own country



Or give a man an AK and his children's children can start a country too.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 18, 2008)

guys just to say i'm sad enough to say i got the 10000th and 10000 and first views on this thread XP


----------



## Kalianos (Jul 18, 2008)

Usually just a scythe, electrical powers, and the occasional deus ex machina


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2008)

The elements of electricity, and darkness, his claws, and a specially made pistol with an extended barrel where the lower part in front of the trigger is a blade. A hand guard follows under the trigger guard.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 19, 2008)

Okay, here are some of the weapons my fursona uses...

CLOSE COMBAT







Derespina Model 10 karambints (x2)






Daito Sword - Leather tsuka-ito (handle wrap)

FIREARMS






Custom Colt M1911A1 pistol.

Plus his choice of either...






Colt M4A1 Carbine (with full auto)






Mk-18 CQB Carbine (keeps in car all the time)






FN M249 Para SAW with ELCAN Scope and eithr a 200 round hard or 100 round soft ammo drum.






Or a Remington M24 SWS chambered in .338 Lapua.


----------



## runner (Jul 19, 2008)

mine uses a bullpup assault rifle, a COB 50cal sniper rifle, and a plasma gun.


----------



## ciaron (Jul 19, 2008)

bah... just dual wielding two Combat knives, like so:


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 19, 2008)

runner said:


> mine uses a bullpup assault rifle, a COB 50cal sniper rifle, and a plasma gun.


 
Bullpup? Which one? FAMAS? SA-80? Steyr AUG/ STG-556? Tavor?






Nice choice for a .50 cal rifle, personally, I sway towards either the Barrett M82A1 or the Armalite AR-50.

FInally, the plasma rifle; is it in the 40-watt range?


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 19, 2008)

only good if you want to blow the target apart, but stil good


----------



## Thorfax Goldwings (Jul 19, 2008)

Thorfax uses a plasma sword that can change elements, along with a fire ax and a dragon shield


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 20, 2008)

*Solfrege*

Ser Gabriel's broadsword was hand-forged by the dragon knight himself, upon finding that ordinary swords were too small or too useless, breaking after one good swing at a fully-armoured man.  

One starry night, a stone plummeted to the Earth in flames.  Upon seeing its descent from the highest tower in the Spire, Gabriel sought it out and had it brought into his forge-room.  This legendary sky-metal was said to be the stuff kingly weapons were made from, and he resolved to forge a blade that would be strong enough for him from it, no matter the difficulty.

It turned out to be a long and arduous journey.  The metal would fold back on itself easily, but it took longer to heat up.  It was also more malleable once heated.  All told, it took the dragon knight months to work the metal into his first serviceable blade, hammering it over and over and folding it back on itself until its edges were as keen as the breath of winter.  Finally, it was nearing completion.  When the time came to quench the blade, however, it broke into a million pieces.  Gabriel's anger was fearsome to see, but after he recovered his dignity he sought out a blademaster who knew of the metal that sometimes fell from the sky, and he was told that it would need quenching in something purer.

With this in mind, he traveled to the shore of a loch, with his forging equipment in tow.  Using a fresh slab of sky-metal, he began work on another sword.  
This one went easier now that he knew how to shape the strange metal, and the lake rang with the sound of the dragon knight's hammer beating the metal.  The mermaids who lived in the loch were disturbed, but each night they heard the sound of a flute, playing a sad, beautiful air.  
Their curiosity was wakened, and soon one went to the surface to see where this haunting melody came from.  There she saw the silver dragon sitting at the water's edge with a reed flute. 

When he saw her, he ceased playing and made to leave, but she begged him to stay, entranced by the music and wanting to hear more.  He obliged, saying that he could not refuse one so beautiful.  
She was indeed the most comely of her sisters and well aware of it, but none who walked on land said so.  Few dared to lust after the sea's fae and wild creatures, after all. 
Gathering her courage, she came up into the shallows, but as she drew her wet hair from her breasts, Gabriel pulled the unfinished sword from the coals and thrust the red-hot blade through her.  
As her sweet blue blood gushed forth from the wound, the sword was quenched to perfection.  The metal was stained blue as well, and the result was that it had a faint wave pattern from its forging - making it look exactly like the loch she had come from.

He buried her body with the hammer and anvil he had used for that blade, as they had borne her blood as well.  Upon returning to the Spire, he named the sword 'Solfrege', for it sung as sweetly as the mermaid's voice - higher and purer than the ringing of any other sword.  It was an excellently crafted blade as well - with a wide flat blade, a long handle bound in black leather and a silver crossguard, pure and undecorated.  It would bite through plate armor, chain mail, boiled leather, and even the wood of a shield like a spike through velvet, and wounds borne by its edge were particularly grievous...as the blade would cut the very soul of a living being.  Riding into battle with the light blue blade glittering like the ocean under the sun, Gabriel wielded Solfrege to victory in the battles of the Rose Wars.


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, mainly a cruiser class space-vessel brimming with laser guns and electronic warfare devices.

I guess its as obvious that I play Eve as it is that half of the people in this thread play CS:S.


----------



## TlaiLaxu (Jul 20, 2008)

Past: Dual rune swords and his dragon powers.
Present: Dual 50. Cal. M82A1, M134 Minigun, dual MP7 and his fading dragon powers.
Future: PPPC (Phased Plasma Pulse Cannon), plasma rifle, disruptor grenades and his rediscovered dragon powers. Also uses: Long range fighters, light cruiser, destroyers and a massive dreadnought.


----------



## XoPp (Jul 20, 2008)

Redosmium Blade from Cabal online 

here's a green one:




redosmium blade is exactly the same except the green parts are purple/red/pink
and im not sure yet if i will use red or green one.


----------



## Lucky_White (Jul 21, 2008)

Usually, feet.  What weapon beats feet?


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 21, 2008)

Lucky_White said:


> Usually, feet.  What weapon beats feet?



Snickers?


*throws Snicker bar*

*GET SOME NUTS!*

*drives off in tank... Again*



I promise that's the last time I do it... <(v_v)>


----------



## Magikian (Jul 21, 2008)

AK-47, Scout Tactical, Katana or spiked gauntlets

Depends on his mood.


----------



## Kano (Jul 21, 2008)

A Blaster... like in Star Wars -nods-


----------



## PaperRabbit (Jul 21, 2008)

My fursona has no weapons, if threatened she will throw whatever she has handy at you, be it a stick, a heavy book or a knife :3 . In case nothing is available kicking is always an option... and rabbit kicks do hurt XD.


----------



## horndawg (Jul 22, 2008)

The Prophet Mohammad.


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 22, 2008)

I haven't really chosen yet.
I don't have alot of weapon canidates for my fursona because I barely know anything about weapons.
I chose one of those overly huge swords from finalfantasy.

Meh.


----------



## Megatherion (Jul 23, 2008)

My weapon is 52 pages of furries of listing weapons from a 13 year old boy's repertoire.
Guaranteed to lull anyone to death.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 23, 2008)

I lol'd.


----------



## Uro (Jul 23, 2008)

Megatherion said:


> My weapon is 52 pages of furries of listing weapons from a 13 year old boy's repertoire.
> Guaranteed to lull anyone to death.



1^


----------



## SGTRedfield (Jul 24, 2008)

Springfield Armory XD in .40 caliber
Taser X26
ASP 22" 

See also: Police Officer 

~Redfield


----------



## NiChan (Jul 24, 2008)

A rather large shuriken that is heavy and yet she can handle it.


----------



## muddypaws (Jul 25, 2008)

If mine had to fight?

Fangs and 6 inch claws, what else?


----------



## Shadow_Stallion (Jul 26, 2008)

None... Except if you count hooves and paws. Then he would use Judo since I practice that in real life.


.


----------



## dragoncrescent (Jul 28, 2008)

A massive, broadsword-esque drawing compass and a mechanical pencil. The pencil functions as the light, rapier-type weapon while the other is destructively heavy and powerful.

Heheh... I like coming up with unorthodox weapons!


----------



## Althea (Jul 28, 2008)

hmm maybe i'm late for that (  I just joined)..

Althea uses either her Kathars or her telekinetic powers and Anya uses long needles that she places in her enemy's energy point. Kinda like Accupuncture gone wrong =3


----------



## gypsythecabbit (Jul 28, 2008)

Her teeth and jokes.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jul 29, 2008)

I crush puny minds just by looking at them.

Nah, I kid. A simple 14mm handgun suffices whenever my charm/wits/avoidance fails.


----------



## SpaderG (Jul 29, 2008)

Some of you guys have the biggest most ridiculous list of weapons. Have fist and foot begun to fail?


----------



## sillydraco (Jul 30, 2008)

i use...acorns! hee hee...oh and fire...FIREY ACORNS *splode*


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 30, 2008)

the power of words... that's all.

oh. and a tanto, razor sharp claws, a baggy of trixxx and two pistols.


----------



## shlero (Jul 30, 2008)

My two hand, great for ripping someones head off.<


----------



## scarei_crow (Jul 31, 2008)

time.


 stop time
kick ass
resume time
watch victim(s) explode
look for a ball of yarn
also a desert eagle wouldn't go astray...


----------



## Risal Shikoba (Jul 31, 2008)

My fursona uses a scythe or a 9mm handgun.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 31, 2008)

Risal Shikoba said:


> My fursona uses a scythe or a 9mm handgun.



...

I like that weapon choice. <(^-^)>


----------



## Hojimak (Aug 1, 2008)

My Fursona uses a scythe for close-combat and a Needler Pistol for Ranged - Oh, and lets not forget the claws =P


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2008)

Halo fan I presume?


----------



## Hojimak (Aug 1, 2008)

Nah, just like stabbing people from a distance =P


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 1, 2008)

SpaderG said:


> Some of you guys have the biggest most ridiculous list of weapons. Have fist and foot begun to fail?



Fists and feet are fine as long as they have big balls of particle effects attached to them.

In other news. I've been working on something which could be called a 'fursona' which who carries what is essentially a modernized 1860 Beauregard LeMat revolver.


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 1, 2008)

When I figure out what that is, I'll come back and tell you how cool you are -_-


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 1, 2008)

It's a nine round revolver with a second barrel, which contains a miniature shotgun round for emergencies. It was used in the American civil war. I say modernized because I think the old one used paper cartridges.


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmm...generally paper+flamables=not good.


----------



## LordWibble (Aug 2, 2008)

Having watched far too much Yu-Gi-Oh! The Abridged Series lately, mine utilises the power of friendship speeches.


----------



## Locke La Wolfe (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmm He uses his handgun, hand to hand, and combat knife..


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 2, 2008)

SpaderG said:


> Hmm...generally paper+flamables=not good.



Yeah... I hear they used to rot inside the barrel as well.


----------



## Intruder (Aug 2, 2008)

Intruder uses a 4 foot pipe wrench and a leatherman. He standardly just fixes things but can use them for pain if needed
Reighley uses her foot claws and hand claws as her primary weapons (Blaziken pokemorph)
Rona uses a 5ft broad sword that's light for its size, It's based in the future so metal compounds are stronger and lighter.
Isharn uses a laser rifle and a riot shield [arced rectangle with sight slot style], when boarding another ship he uses the sheild and an electromagnetic combat knife (combining that with his lone shackle [also magnetized] he can transverse walls and ceilings [all walls and ceilings are metal on spacecraft])


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 2, 2008)

A sword-cane. This model to be precise.


----------



## Vagabond (Aug 2, 2008)

His enemies against themselves and manipulating others are weapons of choice.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

Claws...
And if i wanna play i use the nice flame breath... Not too much, i don't wanna kill anyone...
Third i could use my tail like a giant [add the word for a weapon you punch against enemys]


----------



## Renard De Fleureaux (Aug 3, 2008)

If Renard ever had a weapon, it'd probably be European....most likely the cutlasses used in the 18th century.


----------



## x_panther (Aug 3, 2008)

girlyboy panthepuss looks best with either a thi-chi sword or his favorite two Titanium Carbon Nitride finished DesertEagle .50ae. XD little boys, big guns! XD


----------



## hungry-wolfy (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow, everyone's armed and ready to go. :3

My fursona has a big knife and fork.


----------



## PixiesKitty (Aug 5, 2008)

NUDITY! Death by indescency!


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 5, 2008)

Tansunn has a sword that when activated will heat up to very high temperatures.  The blade is made of a special alloy that keeps it from deforming, even when it's so hot that it glows red.

Of course, being a pacifist, he never uses it, but if you were unaware of that fact, you'd probably be kind of nervous if you were faced with this:  http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb318/tansunn/CharacterPics/tansunn2516huye0.jpg


----------



## SeiferTheWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

My Fursona has a sad background,in the war against the trolls he was captured and for refusing to speak had his left arm severed brutaly with a kotetsu (samurai sword). he then was returned to his base and after extensive surgery has had his left are replaced by a thought controlled Minigun/RPG launcher (gun is inter changeable by undoing a couple of screws).


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 5, 2008)

And i thought furrys are peaceful...
Why everyone is ultra-armed? 
A mystic heat-sword of bruning fire, an RPG-Arm...
Where's the tank?


----------



## Tansunn (Aug 5, 2008)

I am peaceful, the sword's just to make me appear threatening.  I could never actually hurt someone.


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 6, 2008)

mine uses a longbow, a rather large hammer, and a big buck knife


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 6, 2008)

Tansunn said:


> I am peaceful, the sword's just to make me appear threatening.  I could never actually hurt someone.



faker XD

I would, but then he really have to do something, that's worth it ^^


----------



## Belladonna Starfire (Aug 6, 2008)

Two double edged custom Katana's one on each side. 4 daggers. one on the right thigh, one in left boot, one on belt, and one on upper right arm. Masterwork Elven Longbow (yes I play too much DnD) Custom runes fused into the bow, with custom arrows all on back.


----------



## x_panther (Aug 6, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> And i thought furrys are peaceful...
> Why everyone is ultra-armed?
> A mystic heat-sword of bruning fire, an RPG-Arm...
> Where's the tank?




apparently you havent heard any of the flamewars


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Aug 6, 2008)

An empty bottle of Jack Daniel's.


----------



## krazykatboy (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, mine only uses his magic, if he's given a sword, he'd end up swinging it wildly like a madman, yelling "DIE! DIE! DIE! DIE! DIE!" .... Give him a _gun_ and your playing Dyslexic Russian Roulette. :lol:


----------



## Mystical-Ferret (Aug 7, 2008)

Twin katars hidden under her sleeves =)


----------



## LordWibble (Aug 7, 2008)

He has a gun that he managed to scavenge from the ruins of a town, but ammo is scarce and the gun's seen better days, so he mostly uses his 'spear', a wooden rod with a serrated piece of metal taped to it.


----------



## PixiesKitty (Aug 7, 2008)

This is my *BOOM STICK*


----------



## Kaldach (Aug 7, 2008)

Whatever's close at hand,  though bearhugs are most effective.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Aug 7, 2008)

Ares Dauphin said:


> An empty bottle of Jack Daniel's.


 

it better be empty 

dont waste the good stuff


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 7, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Where's the tank?



*throws Snicker bar* (>>_<)>

Get some nuts, foo' (>Ã²_Ã³)>

*drives off in tank* <(o.o<)


----------



## Khizzy (Aug 8, 2008)

Claws and teeth, foo'.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 8, 2008)

my 2 swords Nu Daci and Zi Yu and what every else i can find


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Aug 9, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> it better be empty
> 
> dont waste the good stuff



"An empty bottle of Jack Daniel's will likely be empty." =P

I make no mistakes in this regard.


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 9, 2008)

The Spartan spear i for got what its called, and a back up of 6 daggers.

And a bow with explosive arrows. 



Maybe my Enfeild 303 sniper!


----------



## X (Aug 9, 2008)

two katanas (the real ones, not the cheap crap) a fn2000 rifle. as far as a pistol goes, it would be a black taurus .500 magnum. two throwing knives and four throwing stars.


----------



## moogle (Aug 9, 2008)

a hug kupo ^.^ but if necessary, a spear. (usually not necessary)


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 9, 2008)

Duel Uzi's  He keeps em on his thighs, He has MP-5 which is his normal weapon and then a Crusader sword on his back.


----------



## Project_X (Aug 9, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> Duel Uzi's  He keeps em on his thighs, He has MP-5 which is his normal weapon and then a Crusader sword on his back.



You need a Rail Gun. Then you will be UNSTOPPABLE! >=D


----------



## Hazard-Fox (Aug 9, 2008)

Telekinesis , Pyrokinesis , Gravity gun , Shotgun , Carbine Assault rifle , even a crowbar


----------



## X (Aug 9, 2008)

Hazard-Fox said:


> Telekinesis , Pyrokinesis


 i think i might know you from another site.


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 9, 2008)

Hazard-Fox said:


> Telekinesis , Pyrokinesis , Gravity gun , Shotgun , Carbine Assault rifle , even a crowbar


What you really need is a pair of tongs.

They can do anything! <(n.n)>


----------



## Vexer (Aug 11, 2008)

I use swords(long and short), spears, polearms, and staffs(like a bo staff or short sticks)


----------



## desiring_change (Aug 12, 2008)

Goldie's supernatural powers are such that she doesn't need any -- besides, she walks around naked the whole time, like Dr Manhattan in _Watchmen_.  ;-)


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 12, 2008)

Rilvor: Short Sword created by Camazotz, various tools and poisons.
Sulroth: Ability to spit venom, powerful Naga body, control over Air and Water elements
Xynrith: Far too much to tell here. It's a Metroid combined with human DNA with biomechanical implants.
Vomauro: Longsword and shield, medium magic with Earth specialization.



But overall....

* YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE *


----------



## Teirtu (Aug 12, 2008)

*"LIGHTENING BOLT.  LIGHTENING BOLT."*​


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 12, 2008)

METEO


----------



## freder (Aug 12, 2008)

My fursona doesn't really have a weapon, but if he did I suppose it would be some sort of Sweeney Todd razor thingy : )


----------



## Shadow (Aug 12, 2008)

I mentioned my weapon was a cross between a gun and a sword, no relation to FF8 or Cervantes of Soul Calibur, and here's a link of my character holding it: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1457882/


----------



## saberpup (Aug 12, 2008)

my fursona uses finger armer with a blade on the first link closest to the paw,celtic sword with on edge like a saw and the other a reguler blade, and shiuk throwing needles


----------



## LiesAreForever (Aug 13, 2008)

Psh, I needs no weapons. I use my awesome sexiness to seduce dudes and ladies everywhere. ^.~

Or I would totally use a straight razor and go all Sweeney on their asses.

~Raine


----------



## Shadow (Aug 13, 2008)

Good thing because I was gonna say, "what about those straight guys that aren't seduced?" |D


----------



## Wreth (Aug 15, 2008)

Uhh Claws and teeth? I'm no warhungry maniac. And my fursona is an anthro of me so he hates guns. But loves em in games!


----------



## Little Kiyo (Aug 15, 2008)

I use a diamond clip. Just like red XIII from FF7.


----------



## Project_X (Aug 15, 2008)

LiesAreForever said:


> Psh, I needs no weapons. I use my awesome sexiness to seduce dudes and ladies everywhere. ^.~
> 
> Or I would totally use a straight razor and go all Sweeney on their asses.
> 
> ~Raine



.......What?


----------



## TayorOtter (Aug 16, 2008)

Long staff, with acceleration mechanics (for phenomenal, bone breaking momentum)

Cyber Reform Armor (so cool whe he wears it)

His _Ray Ban _Sunglasses have been up graded for heat sensing frames, air density change frames, and many other predator mask apps... lol


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Aug 16, 2008)

Shop sticks, poke 'em eyeballs!


----------



## Autumnal (Aug 16, 2008)

I generally prefer inflatable sledgehammers, but if one's not available I can do without.


----------



## Alkaran (Aug 17, 2008)

==Yust My magical powers and a to big Crystal Spear==
------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Karegian (Aug 17, 2008)

Mr fursona uses his claws...his fangs...his amazing agility and speed...and his quick thinking...plus his ability to hide almost anywhere...

Basically, anything that comes to paw...doesn't need much more than what he's already using though...

Oh and his roar is so intimidating, he rarely needs to fight at all


----------



## Leukos (Aug 18, 2008)

Mine has a small handgun that he shoots himself with to evoke Personas ala Persona 3
What's more is that his current strength is mirroring my P3 character's strength


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 19, 2008)

Fire of course, but I'm also partial to a 357 mag.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 19, 2008)

*smiles, showing off his 42 interlocking teeth that can generate 1500 pounds of pressure and are designed for ripping flesh and breaking bones.*


----------



## Kume (Aug 21, 2008)

Necrosis said:


> Modern:
> Glock 19 and a Galil Sniper or SOPMOD M4
> Future:
> Combat knife/bayonet with a 10" blade, and a .45 assault rifle with the knife attached to the underside of the barrel.


 

Just to let you know. the knife under the barrel of the gun=Bayonet


----------



## Kume (Aug 21, 2008)

Meh? I use my pencil to write you dead in some story of random sex and violence!!


----------



## Kume (Aug 21, 2008)

But, lets just say i had to get violent, i would reach under my coat, and pull out a stockless, sawed-off AK-47 complete with incendiary and armor piercing rounds.

i preffer to stick to teh pencil tho ^_^ (very non-violent fox)


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 21, 2008)

Like me, her teeth and sometimes her claws. She also will stab someone pretty hard with a pen or hit them with a heavy book, again like me. xD


----------



## Ralphh (Aug 21, 2008)

I can give people some pretty mean looking stares! >3

Or I can go the other way and do my puppy eyes attack. 

Fear meh >.<


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm a pacifist, so i don't have any weapons. At least, my fursona is, cos in RL i can't not be a pacifist, as i prefer life to no violence.


----------



## Foamy (Aug 22, 2008)

i have my squirrelly wisdom, with harsh language and facts to decimate me opponents mentality leaving them a vegetable in a psycho ward, followed up with some SQUIRRELLY WRATH!!!


----------



## Wolfoftheredrose (Aug 25, 2008)

Teeth and Kama ^^


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 25, 2008)

AK-47 or awp mehh


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 25, 2008)

Knives. Perfect for psychotic giggling hyenas.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 26, 2008)

My fursona uses the DEADLIEST WEAPON EVUR!
Sarcasm.


----------



## Velnor (Aug 27, 2008)

haha, mine uses an ice glaive, varies by the intensity of the battle ^^ check my page under scrap for a random doodle of it... lol


----------



## Velnor (Aug 27, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> My fursona uses the DEADLIEST WEAPON EVUR!
> Sarcasm.




OH NO! NOT SARCASM! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Kingman (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh cool I get to post about my armaments! ^-^

A daemonhammer named Cougarpaw
Storm Shield 
dual ended switchblade
double edged armblades
Heavily modified double barreled Striker assault shotgun, loaded with Psycannon slugs.
Spiked shoulder pads.
magical giant shuriken that hides in an emerald.
claws dipped in boiling holy water.


----------



## Dexiro (Aug 27, 2008)

my fursona doesn't really use any weapons, but i've decided that when he wears his fake dragon wings he can breath fire


----------



## belovedloveless (Aug 27, 2008)

Mine is more like a ninja....uses stealth and all. Chain would be weapon choice.. :3


----------



## Potzi Hookman (Aug 28, 2008)

Really, aside from mixed martial arts, my fursona (as I do) carries a small knife with a small finger-long blade. As for other weapons of choice, but not always carried, a .38 Chief's Special and/or Mauser Kar 98k. Depending on situations.


----------



## Ahundred (Aug 28, 2008)

Trident. I've got a fancy one for special occasions.


----------



## Ravagraid (Aug 28, 2008)

Ravagraid And Ishiretsukira, and Hellraiser.

They're a straight bladed and a curved bladed katana, and a massive glaive I use in real life too.
And two Guns, HF and HR models.


My idea of fighting in a roleplay is the same as fighting in real life..
I like to test out crazy assed moves in real life to make sure I don't godmode..

It's fun..
-glares at footprint on ceiling-


----------



## Velnor (Aug 28, 2008)

Ravagraid said:


> Ravagraid And Ishiretsukira, and Hellraiser.
> 
> They're a straight bladed and a curved bladed katana, and a massive glaive I use in real life too.
> And two Guns, HF and HR models.
> ...



hehe, same here, cept I have to craft mine out of wood and polish them and practice a lot.... A 10 foot sword made out of wood hurts a lot....


----------



## Kingman (Aug 28, 2008)

I pratice IRL with a 10lb sledgehammer, one-handed. So I'm in the same boat as you Ravagraid


----------



## Ravagraid (Aug 29, 2008)

the scythe which is around 6'8" [blade 5'2"] is the hardest to work with, I can relate to your hammer king, when I have to do contruction work I work em one handed too.
The nicest way is having gloves and starting a swing while close to the hammer's head, then letting it slide out when swinging
It'll relieve weight tension a shitload...just...practise on grip first >_>



Velnor
hmm, sounds like fun, but I'd never make a longsword out of wood, to light for weight realism, but good for idea and style training.


----------



## Kingman (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah I have one of those old timey woodspliters, that you hammer the top to drive the wedge into the wood. I also have a morning star, but I'm a little worried about swinging that thing around. Three large spiked metal balls in the back doesn't sound pleasant to me. As seen here with some of my other weapons.

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/?action=view&current=Weapons.png


----------



## WarTheifX (Aug 29, 2008)

2 FN P90s, AS9 assault rifle, one matte chrome Mark XIX .357 Desert Eagle, mastered hand-to-hand combat, and a 9mm Baby Eagle.

Sniper work? Walther WA2000 or a goddamn Milkor MGL when pissed off.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 29, 2008)

Does anyone here have a favourite/furasona's weapon that _isn't_ featured in a popular videogame?


----------



## hillbilly guy (Aug 29, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Does anyone here have a favourite/furasona's weapon that _isn't_ featured in a popular videogame?


 
was a bowie knife in a game 
how bout a brake action shot gun 
a cross bow 

i dont think thare are any weapons not used in games


----------



## Ravagraid (Aug 29, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Does anyone here have a favourite/furasona's weapon that _isn't_ featured in a popular videogame?


as I said, mine are the one's I use in real life.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 29, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> was a bowie knife in a game
> how bout a brake action shot gun
> a cross bow
> 
> i dont think thare are any weapons not used in games



I guess they pass. I mean any weapon been is _some_ videogame but those where the kind of things I was talking about. With the crossbow it would depend on it's appearance and behavior.


----------



## Ravagraid (Aug 29, 2008)

Kingman said:


> Yeah I have one of those old timey woodspliters, that you hammer the top to drive the wedge into the wood. I also have a morning star, but I'm a little worried about swinging that thing around. Three large spiked metal balls in the back doesn't sound pleasant to me. As seen here with some of my other weapons.
> 
> http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f1/Littlenickycat/?action=view&current=Weapons.png


 
that's the most unwieldable flair type weapon i've ever seen...only alows for large scale rotary strikes...


----------



## Tweek (Sep 1, 2008)

Louisville Slugger/railroad spike nail bat!


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 1, 2008)

MY BARE HANDS

GRRRR


----------



## nedded (Sep 1, 2008)

Toys. Astrojax, mainly. Although I can use a hula hoop in self defense.


----------



## moogle (Sep 1, 2008)

hmm, mine would have to be hugs....what? those arent weapons? well then, in EXTREME circumstances, spears


----------



## Aikahime (Sep 1, 2008)

The almighty mithril boots of nut breaking


----------



## darkspriter (Sep 2, 2008)

twin broadswords


----------



## SCW (Sep 2, 2008)

mine uses his robic right arm called Hammer Fist, a claw shield on his left arm, a twin barrol revolver and a grenade rife


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 3, 2008)

SCW said:


> mine uses his *robic right arm called Hammer Fist*, a claw shield on his left arm, a *twin barrol revolver* and a grenade rife



Why do I get sudden recollections of Devil May Cry 4?


----------



## Nar (Sep 3, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> Why do I get sudden recollections of Devil May Cry 4?



Aren't furries creative? =D


----------



## JesterKatz (Sep 4, 2008)

My quarterstaff and my acrobatic agility. I'll whack you like the wind!


----------



## Makyui (Sep 5, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Does anyone here have a favourite/furasona's weapon that _isn't_ featured in a popular videogame?



Me me me! 

Well, Makyui does, anyway. She uses the short version of one of these: http://www.trueswords.com/images/prod/c/TS-CELTICWARP_540.jpg

Though the handle's a smidge different. Looks a little more like this: http://www.arts-swords.com/item/DT-DT204-A.asp

'Cause Iron Age gear doesn't get enough love.


----------



## Nar (Sep 5, 2008)

My avatar's next weapon will be a fire extinguisher. =D


----------



## Shadow (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll use a paperclip next. It's some dangerous shit, you know. 8O



LordWibble said:


> Why do I get sudden recollections of Devil May Cry 4?



Things like that have been overdone BEFORE DMC 4. |D


----------



## KypDurron23 (Sep 5, 2008)

Heheh. It's tooth and talon for me, but I will pick up a bastard sword.
The tail's also great for tripping. XP


----------



## Darkly Yours (Sep 6, 2008)

A katana, 7 different types of assasins bladesand an aumantic scythe/stave, that's a stave that form's a magical blade when charged, oh, and Darkness magik, NOT NECROMANCY!! Thats wrong. Basic is, I can send anything I like to a void like dimension 'til I needs it if I want to. Doing tht to living beings tends t' drive them insane. which can be funny, I mean look at this wolf!

*Opens dark portal, a shivering wolf drops out*

ThE hOrRoR, iT eAtS mY bRaIn!!!

*Wolf begins to chew himself visciously*

Bad, bad Horace!

*Hits wolf with a stick, then sends him back through the portal, screaming about dolphins and rape*

Sorry, he used to be one of the better cases. yeah.:grin:


----------



## SCW (Sep 6, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> Why do I get sudden recollections of Devil May Cry 4?


 
I came up with them before the game came out.


----------



## Toxxy (Sep 6, 2008)

Sarcasm.

And a baseball bat if I got one.


----------



## Project_X (Sep 6, 2008)

I do like the Stinger Minigun...>.>


----------



## Cooon (Sep 7, 2008)

My fursona is peaceful, and avoids a fight as much as possible. but if needed, will use TELEPATHY!


----------



## Project_X (Sep 7, 2008)

Cooon said:


> My fursona is peaceful, and avoids a fight as much as possible. but if needed, will use TELEPATHY!



.....I thought Telepathy couldn't be used as a weapon. Maybe you've got it confused with Telekenisis? Unless you're just awesome like that. XD


----------



## Nar (Sep 7, 2008)

Cooon said:


> My fursona is peaceful, and avoids a fight as much as possible. but if needed, will use TELEPATHY!



What are you going to do? Talk them to death:

_hey there. this is your conscious. you should kill yourself..._

o_0


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 7, 2008)

My fursona uses a sock full of coins and tip, Hot Coffee, and propaganda. Got to love brain washing mmmm MTV


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 8, 2008)

Nar said:


> What are you going to do? Talk them to death:
> 
> _hey there. this is your conscious. you should kill yourself..._
> 
> o_0



You could make someone go slowly insane doing that. >:3


<(^o^)>


----------



## Darkou (Sep 8, 2008)

a carriguine-rucar *_*

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/964886/

Pics from the game which the weapon is from, here:

http://www.pso-world.com/items/psu/1/1557/carriguine_rucar/#pic


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 8, 2008)

Weapons? I'm a kangaroo! I'm a natural born kickboxer!


----------



## Project_X (Sep 8, 2008)

Darkou said:


> a carriguine-rucar *_*
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/964886/
> 
> ...



It's weapons like these that make we wonder if there's anyone out there with humble weaponery that won't kill you in one hit. <_<;


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 8, 2008)

Project_X said:


> It's weapons like these that make we wonder if there's anyone out there with humble weaponery that won't kill you in one hit. <_<;



Weapons that don't kill you in one hit hit aren't very good weapons.


----------



## Duskling (Sep 8, 2008)

dual daggers here or one dagger if needed.


----------



## beetleguy (Sep 8, 2008)

Mine uses his bare fists.


----------



## Project_X (Sep 8, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Weapons that don't kill you in one hit hit aren't very good weapons.



n00b weapons drive me insane! >.<


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 9, 2008)

-_- i use noob weapons. they are better at dealing pain and humiliation :x but completely ineffective


----------



## SCW (Sep 9, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Weapons that don't kill you in one hit hit aren't very good weapons.


 
wheres the fun in killing in one hit


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 9, 2008)

SCW said:


> wheres the fun in killing in one hit



may sound lame, but its like getting knifed in CS, or being poked to death. the concept is just funny and it makes things more interesting


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 9, 2008)

Novelty weapons are better. |:

Beating someone with a broom handle > conventional sword. <(nDn)> :awesome:
It makes victory funnier. :3

<(<_<)>

<(>_>)>

*throws Snicker bar at nek0chan*

GET SOME NUTS! >:U

*drives off in tank*


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks for the snickers
*buries it somewhere under an X*


----------



## Niaeruzu (Sep 9, 2008)

My fursona uses... MAGIC! Like in, produce a weapon made of raw mana.
Also, having a weapon that is NOT in some video game is haaaard. There's a lot of games!


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 9, 2008)

Niaeruzu said:


> My fursona uses... MAGIC! Like in, produce a weapon made of raw mana.
> Also, having a weapon that is NOT in some video game is haaaard. There's a lot of games!



That's why I said 'Popular'. What I really meant was that a lot of people go for weapons based on they see in games, so they start to lack much individuality; It's all katana's of this or robotic arm guns of that, or a selection of firearms from CoD4.


----------



## Kume (Sep 9, 2008)

My fursona uses Shamanistic powers to manipulate the space around him.
It just sounds cool, doesnt use it for very much. Maybe to move furniture....


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 9, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> My fursona uses Shamanistic powers to manipulate the space around him.
> It just sounds cool, doesnt use it for very much. Maybe to move furniture....



It certainly sounds like something to put on your rÃ©sumÃ©. <(^-^)>


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 10, 2008)

My Fursona Being A Saber Tooth Winged Leopardess, Uses Her Four 30mm Wing Cannons And Claws And 27" Sabers To Tear Apart What Ever She Desires Or Is Her Enemy, Or Is Hunting. She Can Also Use Her Eye Energy Weapon, But This Can Get Big!! As The Eye Energy Weapon Can Make At The Least 55 Kiloton Blasts!


----------



## FoxchildFennec (Sep 10, 2008)

Huge one sided stone axe, single knife, various guns, and a composite bow when hunting food.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 11, 2008)

how do ur fursonas carry soo much stuff?
i guess relating the clothed or nude or half thread, do you all have HUGE backpacks?

just out of curiosity


----------



## Charkonian (Sep 12, 2008)

Just his fists. And a flamey breath every now and then.


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Sep 12, 2008)

ummm fighting? nah leg it and use jammy luck almost every time picks up stuff when needed (you'd be amazed how heavy the encyclopedia is nowadays)


----------



## FoxchildFennec (Sep 12, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> how do ur fursonas carry soo much stuff?
> i guess relating the clothed or nude or half thread, do you all have HUGE backpacks?
> 
> just out of curiosity


My Fursona usually doesn't carry all weapons at once. The knife is on his belt, the bow is usually only carried when hunting, the guns are mostly compact and stored inside a coat, and the axe is not carried everywhere, just where he knows he needs defense.

Cant answer for everyone else, but I suppose their clothes carry most of their weapons.


----------



## X (Sep 12, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> how do ur fursonas carry soo much stuff?
> i guess relating the clothed or nude or half thread, do you all have HUGE backpacks?
> 
> just out of curiosity



a belt to carry knives, his pistol, ammo, and throwing stars. a sling to hold the rifle, and another sling to carry his sword.
not really that much.


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 12, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> how do ur fursonas carry soo much stuff?
> i guess relating the clothed or nude or half thread, do you all have HUGE backpacks?
> 
> just out of curiosity



It's one revolver, so it doesn't need much space. I see where you're coming from however. I don't expect people put a great deal of thought into it though; the more cool guns/weapons any fursona has the fewer strokes of the cock it takes to reach orgasm when pretending to be said fursona. I think it's inversely proportional.
 (One value goes up = the other goes down? I could be wrong.)


----------



## Azure (Sep 12, 2008)

I have no weapon but my undying hatred.  And it hath laid low many an unsuspecting fow.


----------



## Charkonian (Sep 12, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> It's one revolver, so it doesn't need much space. I see where you're coming from however. I don't expect people put a great deal of thought into it though; the more cool guns/weapons any fursona has the fewer strokes of the cock it takes to reach orgasm when pretending to be said fursona. I think it's inversely proportional.
> (One value goes up = the other goes down? I could be wrong.)



Most likely, you're not.

Also: Your avatar had me laughin'.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 12, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> how do ur fursonas carry soo much stuff?
> i guess relating the clothed or nude or half thread, do you all have HUGE backpacks?
> 
> just out of curiosity


Its Simple For My Fursona
As she Can Easily Carry It, But She Can Also At Will Make It Materialize And Then If Its Not Needed Then Make It Disappear At Will.Its Not Too Complicated!


----------



## prettycatz (Sep 12, 2008)

i dont use weapons, i use my sexy charms...
As a vixen...
Also kinda have nothin but a top on so how could i carry anything anyway.


----------



## Tweek (Sep 14, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I have no weapon but my undying hatred.  And it hath laid low many an unsuspecting fow.



The grammar police and federal spelling bureau are enroute. ^.^


----------



## Owwin (Sep 14, 2008)

Why weapons? Can't we live in peace? 

A bunch of syringes and dart guns with botulin toxin, bleach, maybe some AIDs infected blood. Scarier than a normal gun because of the long term pain. Or the shutting down of the CNS. Honestly though negotiation and bargaining go a lot farther than murder. Make love not an epidemic.


----------



## MeatSnack1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Mine uses Toony style wepons, like Seltzer bottles, Mallets, a good old kiss, pies _etc_

I've also used (get this) a pair of PS2 pad flails XD


----------



## NalinOtter (Sep 14, 2008)

An oversized novelty sewing needle... What?  It could happen.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 14, 2008)

Barrett M82 sniper rifle. Can't go wrong with a .50 high powered rifle, now can we?


----------



## TheComet (Sep 14, 2008)

aye...time to dig up the list X3

-Late Samurai period katana (hip holsered)
-2x Modified Steyr TMPs (hip holstered)
-2x Silenced MK24 (1 holstered on chest, another at upper leg)
-AK-47 (holstered over shoulder or on back)
-3x Combat knife (1 holstered at hip, 1 holstered in right sleeve, and 1 holstered on left leg near ankle)
-and of course the trusty fists, elbows, knees, feet, and forehead. Hooray for Aikido/Muay Thai/Karate/Zhu Quan/Military Technique MMA!


----------



## NalinOtter (Sep 14, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> Barrett M82 sniper rifle. Can't go wrong with a .50 high powered rifle, now can we?


Well it could backfire, all guns have the potential to backfire.


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 14, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> Barrett M82 sniper rifle. Can't go wrong with a .50 high powered rifle, now can we?



FISH.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 14, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> FISH.



FISH? how is that related to my comment?


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 15, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> FISH? how is that related to my comment?



Fighting
In
Someone's 
House

Apparently it's a British army term.


----------



## Meliz (Sep 15, 2008)

anything which can be attributed as comedic. such as slapping someone (unintentionally, like when turning around) in the face with his wang, but only if it's funny. he can't control it to fight off hoards of ninjas, or whatever. apart from that, he's a dog. claws, teeth, senses, and like every good dog, he knows how to handle a sword. not a katana, mind you. Mac's into european stuff. Broadswords (for the broads), Cleavers (for the cleavage), Rapiers (to Ra... um. wait. not 4chan. nevermind.).
also kickboxing and wrestling. and kicking them in the nuts and when they're down.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 15, 2008)

Meliz said:


> anything which can be attributed as comedic. such as slapping someone (unintentionally, like when turning around) in the face with his wang, but only if it's funny. he can't control it to fight off hoards of ninjas, or whatever. apart from that, he's a dog. claws, teeth, senses, and like every good dog, he knows how to handle a sword. not a katana, mind you. Mac's into european stuff. Broadswords (for the broads), Cleavers (for the cleavage), Rapiers (to Ra... um. wait. not 4chan. nevermind.).
> also kickboxing and wrestling. and kicking them in the nuts and when they're down.



squeeky hammer and a butter knife anyone?


----------



## Natasha_Seabreeze (Sep 15, 2008)

I use twin katanas
ref pic from samurai 7: http://www.redlegacy.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/samurai7_ep04_04.jpg
the guy in red


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 15, 2008)

She Can Use As Well Her "Thunder Mode", As she Can Literally Cause The Ground To Shake And crack Into Pieces With A Slight Movement Of Her Paws Or Tails!
She Can Split Entire Planets Into Dust With This Mode, Or She Can Use A "Fire Touch" This Mode She Is Able To Wipe Out Entire Galaxies Or Set What Ever She Desires Ablaze!
She Can Also Control The Weather, In Her "Elemental Mode" , Tornadoes And Sever weather Of All types Are Created By Her At This Point!
But In General Is Unarmed, But What Lacks In Guns She Makes Up for In Psionics!


----------



## hillbilly guy (Sep 15, 2008)

i go on a rampage with my dog and my shotgun waiting for the guy that uses candy bars as weapons


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 15, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> i go on a rampage with my dog and my shotgun waiting for the guy that uses candy bars as weapons


Thats Origional!! I Have To Admit!
Love That!


----------



## hillbilly guy (Sep 15, 2008)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> Thats Origional!! I Have To Admit!
> Love That!


 
you should join me he has a backpack full of them


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, contact lens.
Scleral and cosmetic.
What I've owned: All natural human colors, red.
=D


----------



## OrpheusTelos (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, probably an MP5, because it's so easy to get headshots.


----------



## Kingman (Sep 16, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> how do ur fursonas carry soo much stuff?
> i guess relating the clothed or nude or half thread, do you all have HUGE backpacks?
> 
> just out of curiosity


 
I just carry my hammer in my hand, and sometimes use it as a staff for walking/hiking. 
My shield is straped to my forearm, and can be carried on the upper arm. The arm blades are attached to my wrist guards so they are really part of my clothing. 
Switchblade is in my pocket. 
The giant shuriken is stored inside an emerald, that is built into my left wrist guard.
Psycannon is held in place by a holster built into my cape. 
The Rosarius is worn on my neck.
And my Grimorie of True Names has a leather strap that attaches to my tasset, same too goes for the censer.

Now thats just my weapons.


----------



## Chaoswolf666 (Sep 17, 2008)

Well im not a furry but I drew a fursona btw its a diaper fur 


Spoiler











 
I have a minigun and a bazooka XD


----------



## Sabine Sommer (Sep 17, 2008)

McLaren Mercedes SLR.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 17, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> you should join me he has a backpack full of them


Ok I Will **Joins You!**
With Me We'll Be Unstoppable!


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 17, 2008)

**Sometimes I Carry A Mobile Missile Launcher On My Back Just To Keep Things In Check!


----------



## prettycatz (Sep 17, 2008)

heres my brothers gamertag i drew on!!
(halo 3) 

myne uses a katana and a assualt rifle. thanks to my smaller brother i wouldn't of even thought of this. even psting this pic!!


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 17, 2008)

Aside from natural hand to hand (or is it paw to paw?) fighting ability, he's quite handy with a metal-brimmed seat-top fedora.


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 18, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Aside from natural hand to hand (or is it paw to paw?) fighting ability, he's quite handy with a metal-brimmed seat-top fedora.



It's hand to hand. Anyone says 'paw to paw' and I will tell Mossad they're anti-semantic.


----------



## Oniwolf (Sep 18, 2008)

I guess my fursona would use a Daedric Longsword *Elder Scrolls series* his psychic powers, and his darkness magic.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 18, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> It's hand to hand. Anyone says 'paw to paw' and I will tell Mossad they're anti-semantic.



"anti-semantic" I gotta remember that one.


----------



## Meliz (Sep 18, 2008)

tell who?


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 18, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> "anti-semantic" I gotta remember that one.



Did I misspell it? I was pretty sure I would.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 18, 2008)

Breath of Fire, Tooth and Claw.

That's a saying I use at times. In addition to those primal weapons, I use size-changing. Although that's on very rare/special occasion. There's no better feeling than pulling the remains of an enemy from in between your claws.


----------



## bozzles (Sep 18, 2008)

<


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 18, 2008)

bozzles said:


> <


*looks left*

<(?_?)^

You either use your gayness as a weapon, or your guitar. <(>_o)^

Either way sounds novel, unless you're called Dante. D:


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 18, 2008)

i think his gayness is his weapon
it wards off all the homophobes


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 18, 2008)

Or the guitar. Maybe he has mad skills.

...STAR POWER!


----------



## Ironclaw (Sep 19, 2008)

Personally, I use a interdimensional portal that can be brought into existence with a snap of the fingers. If closed midway past something it will chop them in half, Or could be used defensively sending gunfire, rockets, etc... into the void between dimensions.
But if I want to have some fun I rip the offending party into shreds with my claws.
I have a story going on with this if any one wants to read more I have a link in my sig.


----------



## Meliz (Sep 19, 2008)

Level up. Mine just learned "Intoxicated Rampage" where he can do +10 damage to anyone before tripping, falling over, pissing his pants and waking up twelve hours later in his own vomit, to find his shoes and wallet stolen.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 19, 2008)

*LOL* Thats Funny!
I Can Also Use My big Chest As a Weapon!! Distract The Male Combatants While Putting Them Out Cold And Dead With My Poison Darts I Fire From My Neck!


----------



## Chaoswolf666 (Sep 19, 2008)

-is distracted- O_O sweeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## BlauShep (Sep 20, 2008)

Revolver. x3 Blau loves her revolver.


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 20, 2008)

BlauShep said:


> Revolver. x3 Blau loves her revolver.



Finally someone with taste!


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 21, 2008)

if i'm fighting another furry i think i'll use a flashlight and a red laser pointer. who is going to chase the dot on the wall X3?

but i think i might start chasing it instead, but i won't know till i try ^^


----------



## Edyoakita (Sep 21, 2008)

Ill just use my uber sexiness to subdue them. Even if they are straight or lesbian, they will have no choice but to submit


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Sep 21, 2008)

glow sticks?


----------



## yanazake (Sep 21, 2008)

Mine uses a lame plain old sword, but most of the time, he doesn't really use it - doesn't even have real skill with it.

So mostly, it's jus fists, even more, his feet, and the magic he learned ofer his journey :3


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 21, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Finally someone with taste!


I guess you don't like Snickers. <( ;-; )>


----------



## Shadow (Sep 21, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> if i'm fighting another furry i think i'll use a flashlight and a red laser pointer. who is going to chase the dot on the wall X3?
> 
> but i think i might start chasing it instead, but i won't know till i try ^^



Win! |D


----------



## Krarrur (Sep 22, 2008)

The Pen, My Fursona is of the scholarly type.

(But if I had to choose a weapon it would be dual .357 Chrome colored magnums.)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 22, 2008)

If my fursona had a weapon it would probably be her fists and feet, since the me in real life is a green belt in martial arts.


----------



## Dalamin (Sep 23, 2008)

The wrath of the Emperor. 
Namely assault cannons and melta weapons.


----------



## Chaoswolf666 (Sep 23, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> if i'm fighting another furry i think i'll use a flashlight and a red laser pointer. who is going to chase the dot on the wall X3?
> 
> but i think i might start chasing it instead, but i won't know till i try ^^


 
-fills wall full of holes trying to get the light- damn it! why cant I get the light? T_T


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 23, 2008)

Chaoswolf666 said:


> -fills wall full of holes trying to get the light- damn it! why cant I get the light? T_T




keep trying it is still there X3


----------



## cobalt_husky001 (Sep 23, 2008)

my character uses a zanpakuto named okami, with the activation command "howl" its true battle form is a set of razor sharp claws on hands and feet that also increase my speed to flash step capabilities.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 23, 2008)

Actually, after having mostly written my fursona's bio, I'd like to change what his weapon is: nothing.  Nothing whatsoever.  He had the option of choosing a breath weapon, but armor is much more useful than a weapon.  It'll absorb micrometeorite hits when he decides to take a long relaxing cruise through space so he pretty much had to have it regardless.  He also has a cloaking device built into his scales, as well as a teleportation device.  He's not a fighter, so he'll be cloaked if he's in a situation he thinks might be dangerous.   It he's attacked, his armor will absorb the first few hits until he can teleport away.  Occasionally repairing armor is much more cost effective than getting a weapon package incorporated into his body that he'll never use.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hmm I've Been Know To Pee On My Enemy, As I'm Totally Incontinent!! The Sheer Surprise Of That Is Enough To Distract Them And Then I kill Them.
Its Funny Too, The Look On Thier Faces As I Do That!


----------



## keikosweetluv (Sep 24, 2008)

Keiko is a sorceress, so her powers vary


----------



## Natannis (Sep 27, 2008)

Claws and katanas... heheheheh...


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 27, 2008)

Molecular manipulation.


----------



## Colorado FireFox (Oct 1, 2008)

hum will this is reel. i do light my self on fire and firefox throe fire


----------



## Kiyosh (Oct 1, 2008)

Main weapon is a staff. Used only for the healing arts

When fighting can't be avoided, Kiyosh uses a quarterstaff.


----------



## Trinity_Wolf1990 (Oct 1, 2008)

my shadowhunter form uses Daggers, Swords and power [to be determined]


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 2, 2008)

Mine isn't that flashy, just a demonic cursed sword that can tear reality itself.


----------



## Falke (Oct 2, 2008)

Usually a variable-caliber magnetic rifle, good for everything from personnel up to moderately-armored vehicles. p90 variant submachine gun, modified for magnetics, and a sidearm. Also a couple of knives.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 2, 2008)

DemonOftheFall19 said:


> Molecular manipulation.


OK, I'm interested.  Details?


----------



## whitefurr (Oct 2, 2008)

Grand Heirloom(dark sword), dual handgun(any kind), Cosmic energy, and mind manipulation.


----------



## Adrimor (Oct 2, 2008)

Weapons:
+ Dual-barreled gunblade (2-bladed--1 regular katana blade underneath, 1 reverse-blade on top, barrels on the sides), revolver-style, 2 6-round cylinders, regular bullets. Slow, wide, hard to draw quickly, kind of inaccurate, but strong and study.
+ A long-barreled revolver that shoots rifle bullets. Shorter and less accurate than a rifle, though more accurate and powerful than the gunblade.
+ Two shotguns with four short barrels each, small blades on the sides that extend into short bayonet-type extensions. Made of ultralight alloys, very tricky to fire, but sturdy.
+ Two katars, with two blades forming a guard of sorts and the third extended. Fast and light, somewhat useless for defense.

As far as magic goes, I have way too many powers...
My character's last real reference for powers was Killer7, so they all use blood...
Mist form (usually acidic), a la C:SotN (1 tube)
Sonic blast from guns, or vacuum wave from blades (2 tubes)
Time stop (3 tubes)
Antimatter beam from guns, or overall blood-vessel burst otherwise (4+ tubes)

Way too cheap, though, right? I need to figure out some weaker things...

Other skills include annoying everyone I don't want to irritate, while drawing the insults of the worthless. So...almost as useless as Freya's Six Dragons in FFIX there, huh?


----------



## Journey (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm a sword furry mostly but on of my character for a comic uses a Simple chough sling as a wepon and I think it's kind of interesting coming up with creative way for her to use something so simple against more of your more complicated weapons


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 2, 2008)

Magical Staff. That and Magical powers.


----------



## Jyoumon (Oct 6, 2008)

uhhh....hmm, heh time to roll out the list XD

for my Various Forms i can wield up to as many as 6 weapons of different calibers and types..

but to shorten the list of most, my character sticks to some heavy katanas, High caliber Rifles and machineguns, magnums, and on one occassion, twin double edged Buster blades(one each hand)

Famed weapon to date: Ion Maser(2.5 KM Omnidirectional Blast wave, causes 500 Megaton like Explosive damage around the target zone, IE: Me, Emits a Strong pulse generation Shield around launch as to protect user, Usable only by Drakonian Weapon Specialist)


----------



## Adrimor (Oct 6, 2008)

^ Well, I feel better.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 6, 2008)

My fursona usually carries a STI Spartan .45 or a Sig P220 if discretion is required.  A DLAR701 if its expected to messy.

[flame on ]  find I can get off 4 double-taps and be half way through a mag change on the Spartan before the Desert Eagle is ready for a follow up shot. :razz:  [flame off]


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 11, 2008)

A selection of swords, knives, magic, claws teeth and a big double bladed staff called Na'Braska


----------



## Adrimor (Oct 11, 2008)

^ HOLY FUCK!

I'm not messing with you, man, using an entire state as a weapon O.O;


----------



## Kuhnio (Oct 11, 2008)

sashadistan said:


> A selection of swords, knives, magic, claws teeth and a big double bladed staff called Na'Braska



D=  I live on a staff?



Anyways, do retractable claws count as weapons?


----------



## relliott (Oct 11, 2008)

Mine just uses Katanas and his fists V_V


----------



## Cascading-Eclipse (Oct 12, 2008)

Hmm... Well currently my fursona doesn't use any weapons, but his original design had two katanas that he used separately  or used their magnetic alloy to make something of a two-sword whip that he could fling at people. In modern times, he'd use a pistol. In the future, he'd have dual laser guns from Mass Effect.


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Oct 12, 2008)

well if i was not feral, i would use a 50 cal. desert eagle and a 50 cal. sniper rifle (wish i could remember the name of it but im having a brain fart)


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

Maybe a broadsword(gotta respect the classics),Bow,Streetsweeper sounds good.


----------



## ShadowWaterDragon (Oct 13, 2008)

My fursona and I use a daito.

For those who don't know it is a wooden sword. He uses a daito because he doesn't want to kill anyone...he can do that without weapons.


----------



## Darknight (Oct 15, 2008)

My Fursona uses two large claymores and a msystic sword of my own creation called the Legacy


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (Oct 15, 2008)

A Boltgun





With a MOTHER FUCKING CHAINSWORD.


----------



## Szorn (Oct 20, 2008)

Nothing fancy.  One collapsible quarterstaff; one pair of katanas with four-hand-hilts; two pairs of slightly shorter katanas with 1-1/2 hand hilts; and as many throwing daggers and knives as is possible to carry. Not to mention a few shurikens (both kinds? I dunno). More diversity in a hand-to-hand fight.
Skilled with a longbow, too.
*looks at list* Apparently I like the 'honorable' types... :\
Don't forget teeth and bare hands.
Foxes are fast, nimble, and not weak. I can take care of myself.


----------



## Nevarous (Oct 20, 2008)

My guys just uses a one hand ax, although he can fight just as well without it since he is an alligator.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 20, 2008)

I'd like to update, and say a gun, and a knife... and bare fists, mainly because in retrospect, this seems a lot more reasonable.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 20, 2008)

well with each version of Des when I change him I keep changing the weapons

Ver.1:None
Ver.2:M9 Berreta, Claymore
Ver.3:M9 Berreta x2
Ver.4(current):OKC-3S bayonet, Ka-Bar, FN SCAR, M9 Berreta


----------



## Khizzy (Oct 20, 2008)

LIGHTSABAR LOL COZ HE'S A JEDI AND STUFF LOLOLOOLOLOOL!11!!eleven


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 20, 2008)

New fursona = new weapons.

Java uses her fists, claws, teeth, and occasionally a switchblade.


----------



## Blondi (Oct 21, 2008)

Well... Acctually not any of thoose kinds of weapon. The strongest weapon for my fursona are words.


----------



## Lazer (Oct 22, 2008)

My name should say it all.. my farking laser gun! But I also really love grenades and things that go boom. =]


----------

